# Bunnyhop tutorial VIDEO



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok guys, this is my first attempt at making a tutorial of any kind so bear with me. I think it is a pretty decent guide that should get you going in no time. Requests for instructions on bunnyhopping come up all the time so I figured a video tutorial was in order. You can read all you want but unless you watch it happening I don't think reading volumes of text is going to help much. However, in addition to this video, I do advise you to read some of the instructional pages out there as there are some really good tips.

I tried to keep it real simple, though incredibly versitile the bunnyhop is actually a really basic trick. I've got several examples inside and I break it down frame by frame. In volume 2, I'll go over some other methods of bunnyhopping as well as some very trick ways to use it on the trail and maybe a quick session around town.

Please *RIGHT CLICK* and choose *SAVE TARGET AS* to save these files to your computer for playback:

*http://www.secretreality.com/2008/02/mountain-bike-tutorials.html*

Get out there and practice, practice, practice! You'll be airborne in no time! Good luck!

_-Flow _


----------



## Rooster (May 7, 2004)

Nice job on that


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Excellent job! I'm impressed!


----------



## Mtn Bike Mike (Dec 19, 2004)

Very cool video!


----------



## liltommy (Aug 9, 2004)

*Too Cool.*

We need more stuff like this. I've been doing it wrong since I started. Wish I'd seen this 6 months ago.

I luv the frame by frame.


----------



## TFloyd (Mar 17, 2004)

*Very Nice!*

Thank you!


----------



## JimC. (Dec 30, 2003)

*[email protected] fine video*

that oughta help lots of folks, me included. Thanks for you hard work. BTW, where's the bunny?

Jim


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Right on, I'm glad everyone is finding the video useful.

BTW: This is for you Jim. 
So I convinced my gf to hold a bunnyrabbit on her chest in the next one and I'll bunnyhop over her and the rabbit. She didn't seem to keen on the idea of wearing rabbit ears and a fuzzy tail and getting on her hands and knees for me to bunnyhop her, but I told her to think about it. LOL  I think it would be cool. 

And another thing... just wait until you see the crazy hat I got to wear for the next vid, it is priceless.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

where's your effing helmet

nice video....and your brother sold that bike??


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> where's your effing helmet
> 
> nice video....and your brother sold that bike??


Helmet to bunnyhop? Naaaahhhhh..... (not for me at least) I did throw in the standard safety warning of course.

This bike is my KHS, he sold my GT Fueler, it was a pretty nice bmx bike. cest la vie. I might get a cheapie DK to get me by till I can build up something nice.

Here's a link to a description of the Fueler: http://www.4130.com/ride/bikes/gtfueler.html

Mine was a chrome XL


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

flowmaster said:


> Helmet to bunnyhop? Naaaahhhhh..... (not for me at least) I did throw in the standard safety warning of course.
> 
> This bike is my KHS, he sold my GT Fueler, it was a pretty nice bmx bike. cest la vie. I might get a cheapie DK to get me by till I can build up something nice.
> 
> ...


still doing a little DH???


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> still doing a little DH???


None lately, spending too much time w/mah woman


----------



## Spineshank95 (Dec 23, 2004)

Just wanted to say nice job, looks like you put some time into that. Always done bunny hops and never really thought about what I was actually doing. Great for people learning, or even those of us who need to work on our technique. Good Work, keep it up.


----------



## rjpstoked (Jan 14, 2004)

*Too Cool...*

Can you help me ride a wheelie now? Good effort.


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

I can ride a wheelie now but I can't figure out how to manual? I have an enduro expert can you just tell me it is impossible to manual on this bike so I can be at peace with my riding skills?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

jsnk1975 said:


> I can ride a wheelie now but I can't figure out how to manual? I have an enduro expert can you just tell me it is impossible to manual on this bike so I can be at peace with my riding skills?


keep practicing......you can manual that


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 27, 2005)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> keep practicing......you can manual that


I cant do a wheelie at all... I have a 05 stumpjumper 21" frame and I cant for the life of me hold a wheelie  5 out of 6 times I dont get the front wheel high enough, and the 6th time I kick the pedals so hard the bike rolls out from under me.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I cant do a wheelie at all... I have a 05 stumpjumper 21" frame and I cant for the life of me hold a wheelie  5 out of 6 times I dont get the front wheel high enough, and the 6th time I kick the pedals so hard the bike rolls out from under me.


I'm no wheelie king, but... I would guess that you are probably using a gear that is too low which is a pretty common mistake on an mtb. You should ideally use something in the middle and have some sort of rolling speed before you do your pedal surge and pull up on the bars.

btw: Anyone interested in a video explaining drop offs / wheelie drops?


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 27, 2005)

flowmaster said:


> btw: Anyone interested in a video explaining drop offs / wheelie drops?


Yeah that would be handy. I have a race coming up at a mtb course with a almost 1 foot dropoff...


----------



## XterraChad (Jan 18, 2005)

Just wanted to say great job on the video!

The first time I went out and tried it, I actually pulled up a little too hard and almost busted it! haha.... I've been practicing in front of my house, I'm sure the neighbors think I'm nuts. I can get a nice little hop now!!!


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok well I'm glad the video was so well recieved and that many were able to find it useful. Alas, I'm coming up on my bandwidth limit and I unfortunately have to take it down for a while. I do have loose plans to make a whole series of training videos like this one which was really my first attempt at one. Don't worry, future videos won't have any other messages, just techniques and examples. 

Anyway, if anyone still wants to check it out I'll see what I can do about finding somewhere else to host them until I can get my own site upgraded. In the meantime, just remember: crouch, spring and rock.

Good luck all


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 27, 2005)

flowmaster said:


> Ok well I'm glad the video was so well recieved and that many were able to find it useful. Alas, I'm coming up on my bandwidth limit and I unfortunately have to take it down for a while. I do have loose plans to make a whole series of training videos like this one which was really my first attempt at one. Don't worry, future videos won't have any other messages, just techniques and examples.
> 
> Anyway, if anyone still wants to check it out I'll see what I can do about finding somewhere else to host them until I can get my own site upgraded. In the meantime, just remember: crouch, spring and rock.
> 
> Good luck all


I cant wait for more vidios!


----------



## eman (May 2, 2004)

Can you rehost the video somewhere or email it to me or something? eman54 at gmail.com


----------



## g65 (Feb 7, 2005)

*bunny hop*

can't download the video.. does anyone have it hosted somewhere?


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Ok guys, I've bumped up my web hosting account and put the video back online. It is still fairly large in size thanks to Windows XP movie maker, so I may use another application to shrink it down a tad, but the filename won't change. If I do get it down in size I'll also post in here. Anyway, its back up for now so get it for yourself and start hoppin'


----------



## Doc_d (Feb 11, 2005)

*Thanks*



flowmaster said:


> Ok guys, I've bumped up my web hosting account and put the video back online. It is still fairly large in size thanks to Windows XP movie maker, so I may use another application to shrink it down a tad, but the filename won't change. If I do get it down in size I'll also post in here. Anyway, its back up for now so get it for yourself and start hoppin'


Thanks for rehosting. Hopefully that will get me into the air!

Is the technique any different when riding a hard-tail?


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Doc_d said:


> Thanks for rehosting. Hopefully that will get me into the air!
> 
> Is the technique any different when riding a hard-tail?


No problem 

Anyway, the basic technique is the same regardless of what you are jumping, ie. full susp, hardtail, full rigid, etc. Some people use their suspension forks to help them get air by preloading the shock, definitely do not do this, at least while you're learning.


----------



## beegblock (Sep 2, 2004)

Hey Flow, thanks for the tips.

This was really helpful and I'm going to pass it on to a couple of buddies of mine.

Do you happen to know how to do manuals? That's something I'd like to know... even though I ride a hardtail and I know it's not usually done on them.


----------



## speedking (May 4, 2004)

Cool.  Now once I hear and the weather gets better, I can practice.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

beegblock said:


> Hey Flow, thanks for the tips.
> 
> This was really helpful and I'm going to pass it on to a couple of buddies of mine.
> 
> Do you happen to know how to do manuals? That's something I'd like to know... even though I ride a hardtail and I know it's not usually done on them.


You know my manual skills are pretty weak, I definitely need to practice those more. The concept is really simple, it's just a matter of practice and holding onto that balance point. Something I'm not too good at... yet.


----------



## MarzocchiFork (Jan 5, 2005)

beegblock said:


> Hey Flow, thanks for the tips.
> 
> This was really helpful and I'm going to pass it on to a couple of buddies of mine.
> 
> Do you happen to know how to do manuals? That's something I'd like to know... even though I ride a hardtail and I know it's not usually done on them.


Isnt it easier to do a manual on a hardtail?


----------



## beegblock (Sep 2, 2004)

MarzocchiFork said:


> Isnt it easier to do a manual on a hardtail?


No idea! Maybe it is. I'd be happy if it was.
My thing is I can't pull the damn bars up far enough. I think it's nerves.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

MarzocchiFork said:


> Isnt it easier to do a manual on a hardtail?


Yes definitely, it is pretty hard to do (imho) on a full susp bike. Personally I find it much easier to do all this stuff on my 20", but that's me...


----------



## leleklegrunt (Nov 24, 2004)

How I do mine is to just jump up and tuck in. I find that both wheels lift off at the same time, therefore to be able to get over anything significant, I have to be travelling quite fast. (btw, I'm not using clipless to cheat).

Any tips on how to do the front-wheel-first-then-back-wheel-up method?


----------



## Moo Shoo Pork (Jan 17, 2004)

*Awesome*

Great Job! The Slo-Mo and explanations are clear. Fowarded to some buddies who have always wanted to learn how to Bunny Hop.


----------



## mrwizard (May 27, 2004)

MarzocchiFork said:


> Isnt it easier to do a manual on a hardtail?


Sort of, it's easier to get up to the balance point on a hardtail, it's easier to STAY at that point on a FS.

If you want to try manualing, I'd recommend going really slowly, get your butt as far back and down as possible without locking your legs, and then pulling your handlebars up till you have to jump off the pedals to keep from falling backwards. It might sound stupid, but this will help you get used to getting to the balance point without pedaling. Once you have figured out how to do that, then it's a matter of practice.

--the farth back and down you get your butt behind your back wheel, the easier it will be to get your front end up. If you have a really big butt like me, it's so much easier.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

leleklegrunt said:


> How I do mine is to just jump up and tuck in. I find that both wheels lift off at the same time, therefore to be able to get over anything significant, I have to be travelling quite fast. (btw, I'm not using clipless to cheat).
> 
> Any tips on how to do the front-wheel-first-then-back-wheel-up method?


I'm not sure if you watched the video or not, but I basically try to explain as simply as possible what you need to do to use the front wheel up first method. That is the technique you will need to use if you want to bunnyhop high and you will also find that it takes substantially less energy than the both tires up at once method. Not to mention that with the "proper" technique you can bunnyhop quite high with almost no speed.

I'll get into sidehops, 90deg hops, "rabbit hops" and trail use in part 2. I'm also considering throwing in a little section on crossover stuff, like 180, 360, barspin and tailwhip bunnyhops, but most of that stuff isn't of much use to mountain bikers.


----------



## leleklegrunt (Nov 24, 2004)

flowmaster said:


> I'm not sure if you watched the video or not, but I basically try to explain as simply as possible what you need to do to use the front wheel up first method. That is the technique you will need to use if you want to bunnyhop high and you will also find that it takes substantially less energy than the both tires up at once method. Not to mention that with the "proper" technique you can bunnyhop quite high with almost no speed.
> 
> I'll get into sidehops, 90deg hops, "rabbit hops" and trail use in part 2. I'm also considering throwing in a little section on crossover stuff, like 180, 360, barspin and tailwhip bunnyhops, but most of that stuff isn't of much use to mountain bikers.


Thanks for the response. Yes, I did watch the video, and I have seen vids of people bunnyhopping before, with the proper front wheel up first method, but each time I try, before I can even attempt to bring the rear wheel up, the front is already smashing down. Also, I think a problem I have is that I am not throwing my butt back far enough, just throwing my weight upward, then pulling up on the handlebars, so that at max front wheel height, my arms are practically at my chest...


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

leleklegrunt said:


> Thanks for the response. Yes, I did watch the video, and I have seen vids of people bunnyhopping before, with the proper front wheel up first method, but each time I try, before I can even attempt to bring the rear wheel up, the front is already smashing down. Also, I think a problem I have is that I am not throwing my butt back far enough, just throwing my weight upward, then pulling up on the handlebars, so that at max front wheel height, my arms are practically at my chest...


Hmmm that's odd, you really shouldn't need to have your butt hang back out. It really is just a crouch and spring, the real key it sounds like is that you need to pull upn higher on your front end, esp if it is coming down before you can even get the back end up. It is sort of one motion, pulling up and springing up and forward, throwing your body to lift your bike. Between that and also pushing forward/rocking your bars, you ought to be getting some sort of air.

_edit: Actually you do hang your butt out but usually only when you are going for big air and once you are starting to tuck, notice in these stills how the seat is coming up to meet my butt. If I hang it out back, then the seat can come up to my chest. Basically your seat is what will limit your height as it will hit your a$$ or your chest depending. _

I nabbed these stills are which clearer than the ones in the video and might help a little more:


----------



## Dan'ger (Aug 26, 2004)

Not sure if you're interested, but I know a videographer in our hood that is looking for talented people to shoot a video like the one you did for the same purpose but longer. Would you be interested? I'm guessing that you're right around the corner from me based on the scenery.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Dan'ger said:


> Not sure if you're interested, but I know a videographer in our hood that is looking for talented people to shoot a video like the one you did for the same purpose but longer. Would you be interested? I'm guessing that you're right around the corner from me based on the scenery.


My original plan was to just shoot a bunch of little mini-vids like this one, but a full length tutorial video would probably be better. I'm actually relatively close, I'm in Livermore which is ~30mi from where you're at if I recall, a shorter distance than my daily work commute into the South Bay . I just got back from 6 years in HelLA, but I grew up in the East Bay Area. So anyway yeah, I guess I'm down, when is this happening?

btw: I have a Canon DV camcorder and tripod if that could be of any use for alt angles.

mail me at: [email protected] <- remove YOURBRAIN to msg me, its an anti-spam thing.


----------



## capt pearl (Mar 10, 2004)

*definitely*



flowmaster said:


> btw: Anyone interested in a video explaining drop offs / wheelie drops?


great vid. i laughed my arse off when skeletor popped up.

I'm having problems with keeping the front wheel out/up on wheelie drops and would LOVE a video.

Keep up the great work!

-capt p


----------



## Ridin'Dirty (Jun 4, 2004)

leleklegrunt said:


> How I do mine is to just jump up and tuck in. I find that both wheels lift off at the same time, therefore to be able to get over anything significant, I have to be travelling quite fast. (btw, I'm not using clipless to cheat).
> 
> Any tips on how to do the front-wheel-first-then-back-wheel-up method?


Oops wrong quote -anyway the little advice that was given on the manuals has helped. It does make sense to go slower at first bc it is hard to get back to that balance point when you are going fast. I can hold a wheelie for a few seconds (if that makes sense) but I still can't manual.....I can mini-manual


----------



## Fubar (Feb 15, 2005)

hey thanks alot for the video...i cant wait for the snow to disappear to get back out there and practice. its good that you enphasize practiciang because alot of newer riders expect to pick it up right away! thanks again!


----------



## Tomasz (Feb 28, 2005)

*a couple of basic questions*

Hi 'Flowmaster' et al.,

I need an even more basic advice:

Firstly, how should I place my feet on platform pedals for trials-type tricks, such as bunny hops? -- I guess the point of foot-pedal contact is different than for XC

Secondly, what should I do to keep platform pedals "glued" to my feet, or rather the other way around, i.e., to make my feet "stick" to the pedals as if they were clipped in?

Ta!
_-Tomasz_


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 27, 2005)

Tomasz said:


> Hi 'Flowmaster' et al.,
> 
> I need an even more basic advice:
> 
> ...


Both questions can be answered at once. Angle your feet down, and pull up. Your toes should be pointing towards the ground and you are using your legs to push out and up, this makes your feet stick to the pedals. I'm not a expert, this is just the way I do it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Yeah that would be handy. I have a race coming up at a mtb course with a almost 1 foot dropoff...


just practice on a curb...really nothing to it....then find some rocks up on the mountain and hit those....Everytime you are on your trail look for stuff to put you in the air. The more comfortable you are in the air the less you will endow over the bars...For example instead of slowing down for a section and messing up (OTB). You can bunny hop over that section or hit a rock or something and jump that rock garden...


----------



## ryan123 (Jun 15, 2004)

*Thankyou Thankyou*

Hey Flowmaster!!!

THANKYOU THANKYOU THANKYOU I LOVE YOU!!!! 

Never being able to bunny hop except with clipless pedals... I watched your video while sucking back a couple of beers last night. This morning I was determined... I got rid of the eggbeaters and put on some flats, dropped the seat hight and went for it..... before i knew it, about 10minutes, I was getting about 6-8 inches from the ground!!!!

I was extremely happy as was my mate who could NOT understand how the hell I was doing it!!!

I live in Australia, and wanted to let you know that your video is working world wide!!!

Thanks again, keep it up and well done!!!! I also got wheelies between 5 - 10 metres... oh what a day!!!


----------



## EastCoastHucker (Jun 9, 2005)

LMAO


That was great man...

Keep'em coming..


----------



## noz (Jun 5, 2005)

The Lone Wolf said:


> Both questions can be answered at once. Angle your feet down, and pull up. Your toes should be pointing towards the ground and you are using your legs to push out and up, this makes your feet stick to the pedals. I'm not a expert, this is just the way I do it.


Yes, definately. Keeping your toes pointing is what kept me from bunnyhopping prior to last year, and is what I see most people doing wrong. Man was I happy when I finally 'clicked' that my feet should be pointing down and got my first 2" hop instead of the usual feet coming off the pedals. 

Anyways, I can probably hop 8-10" on my MTB, as I initially (last year) learned them on my BMX. The basic technique is the same, but weight transfer is a bit different and keeps from getting as much air as I got on my BMX.

Anyways, great job on that vid


----------



## in_the_zone (May 22, 2005)

Ah, I did it! It was a bit of a challenge getting a 40lbs junker off the ground with all my 110lbs and pipecleaner arms, but I managed to get both wheels off the ground. I was hopping pvc pipe that if I hit, it would make all kinds of visual-noise. I put up the vid camera and low and behold, I went over without hitting either tire after almost a dozen tries. A memory I will treasure for sure. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## JARhead (Dec 16, 2004)

*How NOT to do a bunny hop.*

Here's a small bunny hop botch video from one of my club's skills clinics (4.5 MB).

www.schnauzers.ws/chrishop.mpg


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

ryan123 said:


> Hey Flowmaster!!!
> 
> THANKYOU THANKYOU THANKYOU I LOVE YOU!!!!
> 
> ...


lol, right on brother, stick with it. And hey, post some pix if you get a chance.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

in_the_zone said:


> Ah, I did it! It was a bit of a challenge getting a 40lbs junker off the ground with all my 110lbs and pipecleaner arms, but I managed to get both wheels off the ground. I was hopping pvc pipe that if I hit, it would make all kinds of visual-noise. I put up the vid camera and low and behold, I went over without hitting either tire after almost a dozen tries. A memory I will treasure for sure. Thanks for the tips!


Awesome, stick with it though, you can get that bike up pretty high with practice.


----------



## lifer (Feb 5, 2004)

*Very nice work...*



flowmaster said:


> Ok guys, this is my first attempt at making a tutorial of any kind so bear with me. I think it is a pretty decent guide that should get you going in no time. Requests for instructions on bunnyhopping come up all the time so I figured a video tutorial was in order. You can read all you want but unless you watch it happening I don't think reading volumes of text is going to help much. However, in addition to this video, I do advise you to read some of the instructional pages out there as there are some really good tips.
> 
> I tried to keep it real simple, though incredibly versitile the bunnyhop is actually a really basic trick. I've got several examples inside and I break it down frame by frame. In volume 2, I'll go over some other methods of bunnyhopping as well as some very trick ways to use it on the trail and maybe a quick session around town.
> 
> ...


My compliments-Lopes could hardly explain it better. One suggestion-put a lid on your rider, just so your practicing what you preach...
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=111566


----------



## bike_rider_v2.0 (Aug 18, 2005)

the video will not work, it worked earlier, and i want to show my brother. has anybody else had this problem and could you tell me how to fix it, thanx.


----------



## adamantane (Jan 27, 2005)

flow

hold up, your video was very good work..we need that stuff in here big time..i'm looking to kick the back end out on jumps with my mtn bike and turning the handlebars (we called it cross-up in dirtbike lingo, apparently x-up is different in bmx). the more complicated stuff is still good for us to see, i mean its in all the urban freeride videos and stuff



flowmaster said:


> I'm not sure if you watched the video or not, but I basically try to explain as simply as possible what you need to do to use the front wheel up first method. That is the technique you will need to use if you want to bunnyhop high and you will also find that it takes substantially less energy than the both tires up at once method. Not to mention that with the "proper" technique you can bunnyhop quite high with almost no speed.
> 
> I'll get into sidehops, 90deg hops, "rabbit hops" and trail use in part 2. I'm also considering throwing in a little section on crossover stuff, like 180, 360, barspin and tailwhip bunnyhops, but most of that stuff isn't of much use to mountain bikers.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

adamantane said:


> flow
> 
> hold up, your video was very good work..we need that stuff in here big time..i'm looking to kick the back end out on jumps with my mtn bike and turning the handlebars (we called it cross-up in dirtbike lingo, apparently x-up is different in bmx). the more complicated stuff is still good for us to see, i mean its in all the urban freeride videos and stuff


Thanks bro  I'm definitely going to continue, I have a whole series in mind. Nothing ever panned out with that other dude that wanted to do that dvd, dunno what was up with that. Anyway, for now I've sidelined them for some other projects I'm working on (got a motorcycle and a Jeep cherokee that needs some TLC) but I'll be picking it back up in not too long and I'll definitely continue the urban stuff. (plus it is easier to film than carrying tripods and camera gear out onto trails) 

-ride on


----------



## alex923 (Sep 25, 2005)

hey flowmaster im 12 years old and i have a trek 3900. I can do wheelies except for the past few weeks ive been trying to do a bunnyhop. the only problem is lifting my front wheel. I can only lift it like an inch off the ground while standing up. are there any techniques that you perhaps know? I've been trying really hard to lean back and everything but i just cant do a manual or lift my my front wheel up at all. I loved your movie except its 11:00 at night and I can't try anything until tomorrow. IS there anything I should do with feet to push the wheel up? 
OR is the problem maybe the weight of my bike and my strength. Just remember that I can do wheelies and I actually flip my bike by accident sometimes.

Thanks


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

alex923 said:


> hey flowmaster im 12 years old and i have a trek 3900. I can do wheelies except for the past few weeks ive been trying to do a bunnyhop. the only problem is lifting my front wheel. I can only lift it like an inch off the ground while standing up. are there any techniques that you perhaps know? I've been trying really hard to lean back and everything but i just cant do a manual or lift my my front wheel up at all. I loved your movie except its 11:00 at night and I can't try anything until tomorrow. IS there anything I should do with feet to push the wheel up?
> OR is the problem maybe the weight of my bike and my strength. Just remember that I can do wheelies and I actually flip my bike by accident sometimes.
> 
> Thanks


Hey Alex, that's cool you've already figured out wheelies, many riders never fully get that one down after years of practice. Anyway, a Trek 3900 will bunnyhop just fine, but there are some things that might be preventing you from lifting the front tire. When you wheelie you're using your gears and a pedal surge to lift your front tire which is why too low a gear or too much power and you're flying off the back, but when you bunnyhop it is entirely by pulling up the front end so it is actually pretty safe to practice, you're quite unlikely to pull up so hard you fly off backwards (but wear a helmet anyway, plus you can bail off the back easy if for some reason you do.)

That said, first off you want a shorter stem like I mention in the video, a long stem makes it hard to lift the front end because you're reaching too far out past your head tube and it makes for bad geometry for what we're trying to do. Also make sure you are crouching down pretty good, that way when you spring up and pull you've got your body weight lifting the bike, not just your arms, check out the *bunnyhop practice session video 1.5* that might help a little more. There are a couple other factors to consider, like bike size- a bike that is too big for you will be harder to bunnyhop due to the geometry, it will just be too long to get a good pull on it.

There's also the weight factor, since you're 12 I'm assuming you're a lot lighter than most of the guys on here trying this trick on a mountain bike. For example, I'm 6', 210# and I ride a 37# bike. The more you ride, the more you will realize that throwing your weight around is what makes the bike do what you want it to do, bunnyhopping aside. I say this while trying not to sound corny or like the Dahli Lama but in all of the tricks I will/have illustrated, your bike becomes an extension of your body. There's a saying that goes for driving, motorcycles and bicycles, look where you want to go because your vehicle will follow your head. Where your body leads, your bike will follow. Even if you're only 100# you likely weigh 4 times what your bike does, you can get it to do whatever you want. Just stick to it, the key is proper form and a ton of practice.

One last thing, get a 20" BMX bike if you don't already have one. Same technique, but it will feel totally different riding that. If you dial a 20" before you get on 26" you will build some excellent and useful trick and trail skills. Also look how my bike is setup, it's like a big BMX bike, watch *skills video 3 on small wheelie drops* and you can see how I sit on my bike. Most mountain bikers have a hunched over posture because of their bike geometry, but notice how I sit more upright. This is what works for me, what works for you may be totally different, that's the thing with dialing your ride in.















Look how many expert MTB riders came from a BMX background, there is a reason. Plus, the geometry is better suited towards your size/weight. 20"s are cool, I still ride them, hell I just bought a new one earlier this year. 

Anyway, good luck and practice till your arms are too weak to keep riding!
_-Flow _


----------



## alex923 (Sep 25, 2005)

hey, thanks for trying to help me! I just have one more question. What gear should I be in when I do a bunnyhop. because i always do my wheelies in either 1 or 2. I still can't seem to be able to lift the front wheel off like I saw you do in the video though. I'll keep on practicing though.

P.S. What bike do you have?


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

alex923 said:


> hey, thanks for trying to help me! I just have one more question. What gear should I be in when I do a bunnyhop. because i always do my wheelies in either 1 or 2. I still can't seem to be able to lift the front wheel off like I saw you do in the video though. I'll keep on practicing though.
> 
> P.S. What bike do you have?


Well it really shouldn't matter too much since you aren't pedaling when you bunnyhop, you just use it to get up some speed first. But generally speaking, when you're doing tricks most of the time you want to be in a middle ring up front and a middle ring in the back. Anyway keep practicing, you'll get it.

My main ride is a 2002 KHS FXT Comp with a couple of additions.


----------



## alex923 (Sep 25, 2005)

i tried to practise bunny hopping today and i can finally lift my front wheel up about a foot. the problem is that i can't lift it that high while going at a medium speed or fast. I also can't get my rear wheel off. I'm really spending my spare time practising though.


----------



## johnnychimpo (Sep 6, 2005)

I dont think i could jump my Trek ex 8 over a soda can!! At least until i get some more upper body strength to lift its heavy butt up.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey, I just came across this thread. It's great! I'm an xc/trailrider type. Never rode bmx and only used flats on my bike for a very short time. My quesion: Is there some compelling reason I should not learn/practice bunnyhopping using my clipless? I assume the point would be to learn how to perform the move without the assistance of being clipped in, but tell me what you think. Thanks man.

-one more thing. I noticed that most moves/tricks are done with the seat very, very low. I understand why, but on an xc ride I ride with my seat at a normal height (for xc riding). Can the bunnyhop, as shown by you, really apply to my everyday riding or is it more reserved for urban/fun stuff? I would love to perfect this for trail riding, it would mean cleaning some sections without even slowing down and be much less of a hassle than trying to slow-poke through without endo'ing, haha.

BTW the beginners forum is a great place to post this kind of tutorial. Everyone can feel free to ask questions, whether your a nubie or a veteran rider. Keep up the good work.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

eatdrinkride said:


> Hey, I just came across this thread. It's great! I'm an xc/trailrider type. Never rode bmx and only used flats on my bike for a very short time. My quesion: Is there some compelling reason I should not learn/practice bunnyhopping using my clipless? I assume the point would be to learn how to perform the move without the assistance of being clipped in, but tell me what you think. Thanks man.
> 
> -one more thing. I noticed that most moves/tricks are done with the seat very, very low. I understand why, but on an xc ride I ride with my seat at a normal height (for xc riding). Can the bunnyhop, as shown by you, really apply to my everyday riding or is it more reserved for urban/fun stuff? I would love to perfect this for trail riding, it would mean cleaning some sections without even slowing down and be much less of a hassle than trying to slow-poke through without endo'ing, haha.
> 
> BTW the beginners forum is a great place to post this kind of tutorial. Everyone can feel free to ask questions, whether your a nubie or a veteran rider. Keep up the good work.


Heya EDR, glad you've found the thread/vid useful. I'm thinking maybe they ought to just make it a sticky since it comes up so frequently. Anyway, the main reasons to do it on flats to start are a) you'll learn proper technique which clip-in style pedals completely prevent and b) it is substantially easier to throw a leg out or bail completely should you totally lose your balance. But mainly because of technique and form since you're in the habit building stage, you want to start off right.

As far as the seat height, there are a couple of reasons for keeping it really low. Basically, with the seat not lowered, it hitting you in the chest will limit how high you can bunnyhop. There are many ways to combat this, but to keep things simple for learning keep the seat pretty low. I also personally ride with my seat at that height probably 90% of the time, so in basically all of my videos you'll see it quite low. Regardless, once you have gotten the technique down, you can start experimenting with your seat higher and higher. Eventually you'll find you can actually bunnyhop curb height or so with very minimal effort and hardly rising from your seat, I can for example bunnyhop while on my bike setup for XC while in sitting position, but there will be more on that later. For example, watch this short clip where I'm bunnyhopping a curb, then 4 steps. I'm not even paying attention to the curb, its just in the way, I throw a little spring in but it is hardly even required, notice how my legs stay bent for the short hop and effort is really only exerted for the stairs: https://www.secretreality.com/hobbies/mtb/videos/bunnyhop.mov







There is also another technique that uses the same physics as the bunnyhop to lunge over obstacles and can be done while sitting as well, but that's for another vid I'm working on "Skills tutorial volume 4: Clearing Trail obstacles" Anyway, with your bike properly dialed and a good solid bunnyhop comfort level and ability, you should be able to fly down a singletrack at high speed and not have to stop for a hay bail blocking the path. Another example is that creek crossing picture at the end of the video, don't stop, don't walk... fly.  Clearing stuff like that may not be a great feat, but I can't help but ride away from things like that with a smile on my face.

Anyway, good luck brother, stick to it and you'll be airborne before you know it.
_-flow _


----------



## TurboasT4 (Oct 2, 2004)

Hey while this is up here, what other vids are there?

I have Vol. 1, vol. 1.5, and vol. 3
is there one i'm missing?
thanks.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

TurboasT4 said:


> Hey while this is up here, what other vids are there?
> 
> I have Vol. 1, vol. 1.5, and vol. 3
> is there one i'm missing?
> thanks.


Nope that's all of the tutorials so far, never finished 2 and I've sidelined them for now to work on some other projects. I'll be picking them back up soon though, I do have many more in mind.


----------



## eatdrinkride (Jun 15, 2005)

Hey, thanks for the detailed response to my question. 

This is the most informative and useful thread I've come across in a long time. No hating, no "my suspension design is better than yours" posts, LOL. Just real people wanting to improve their riding. Good thread all around by everyone. 

And about flying the creek crossing...there is a spot nearby me that is on a very easy singletrack section but its a deep rut, about 2ft deep and maybe 3ft wide. It forces me to slow waaay down and roll down and up quickly. I can't fly over it b/c not being able to lift my back wheel it would slam down on the upside of the ravine, and basically kill me at that point, haha. Would love to fly over it though and leave my buddies saying "cool".


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

good vid


----------



## peteer01 (Apr 26, 2005)

flowmaster said:


> Nope that's all of the tutorials so far, never finished 2 and I've sidelined them for now to work on some other projects. I'll be picking them back up soon though, I do have many more in mind.


Thank you for helping the rest of us! As you said, a big difference between reading about it and seeing it.


----------



## movingmountain (Jun 6, 2004)

*Thanks*

I have been riding mountain bikes since 1982 and sort of given up attempting wheelies or bunny hops over 8''.That was about the max I could loft my front wheel. Watching your vid and a little practice the other day I am over 12+". I have finally actually gotten how to do it..Thanks.MM


----------



## jamisdakar (Aug 29, 2005)

flowmaster said:


> Ok guys, this is my first attempt at making a tutorial of any kind so bear with me. I think it is a pretty decent guide that should get you going in no time. Requests for instructions on bunnyhopping come up all the time so I figured a video tutorial was in order. You can read all you want but unless you watch it happening I don't think reading volumes of text is going to help much. However, in addition to this video, I do advise you to read some of the instructional pages out there as there are some really good tips.
> 
> I tried to keep it real simple, though incredibly versitile the bunnyhop is actually a really basic trick. I've got several examples inside and I break it down frame by frame. In volume 2, I'll go over some other methods of bunnyhopping as well as some very trick ways to use it on the trail and maybe a quick session around town.
> 
> ...


Good to know that there's another Christian brother who also rides..
Excellent video by the way.


----------



## Tomasz (Feb 28, 2005)

*to hang the butt back out or not (?!)*



flowmaster said:


> leleklegrunt said:
> 
> 
> > I think a problem I have is that I am not throwing my butt back far enough, just throwing my weight upward, then pulling up on the handlebars, so that at max front wheel height, my arms are practically at my chest...
> ...


Guys, on whether or not to throw one's butt back at the initiation stage, check out this tutorial http://www.bmxbasics.org/new/bmx0703.html
I'm just a beginner and have attempted this approach on several rides with mixed results. I think that while perhaps there are benefits to it (e.g., you use your body mass to lift the front wheel up), it is harder to master because -- at least in my experience -- finding the balance proves more elusive. Most of the time I either overdo it and to avoid falling backwards and landing on my back have to jump off the bike, or don't pull hard enough... When you spring straight up this seems to be less of an issue, but possibly that's a "less elegant" technique, if you know what I mean.

What's your take on that, Tony?

Cheers,
-Tomasz


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Tomasz said:


> Guys, on whether or not to throw one's butt back at the initiation stage, check out this tutorial http://www.bmxbasics.org/new/bmx0703.html
> I'm just a beginner and have attempted this approach on several rides with mixed results. I think that while perhaps there are benefits to it (e.g., you use your body mass to lift the front wheel up), it is harder to master because -- at least in my experience -- finding the balance proves more elusive. Most of the time I either overdo it and to avoid falling backwards and landing on my back have to jump off the bike, or don't pull hard enough... When you spring straight up this seems to be less of an issue, but possibly that's a "less elegant" technique, if you know what I mean.
> 
> What's your take on that, Tony?
> ...


Without getting into too lengthy of a dialog on it, basically when you're crouched down your ass will be sticking out a little in the back as it is, which is plenty- as it's your body weight that you will throw forward, which some people call a mule kick, to lift the rear of the bike. The front end you should just be pulling up on the bars to lift. If you need to lean back a little to unweight the front end that is ok, although really if you're crouching down when you spring up your body weight going up will lift the bike, basically you're just pulling the bike along with you and you shouldn't need to lean back.

Anyway at this point we're really getting into style more than anything, personally you don't need to be leaning back at all. Look at the clip where I bunnyhop up four steps, I don't hang back at all, just straight up and down. http://www.secretreality.com/hobbies/mtb/videos/bunnyhop.mov

however...
If you really want to tear it apart, you are doing an 'S' like motion, which I sometimes exagerrate although it's more of a style thing really for most stuff. Like, I'll lean back and lunge forward, but again we're really getting into style with that, you can use it when you are pumping your bike for example. Although it's more for looks than anything until you're doing huge hops, I mean it can help a little bit, although you probably want to avoid stylistic stuff until the basics are really solid otherwise you build bad habits. For really big stuff, yeah you'll need to hang back some because you need such a massive lunge/surge to shoot the bike forward and out from under you. But again, don't mess with that stuff till much later.

Just my 2cents..
btw: so how are your hops coming? get some pics!


----------



## free rider (Nov 14, 2005)

this is a wicked awesome site for videos http://www.spaceman.cz/skola_en.htm
show every thing here ... manuals, buny hops, endos


----------



## Zen_Turtle (Sep 22, 2005)

*Great Job!*



flowmaster said:


> Thanks bro  I'm definitely going to continue, I have a whole series in mind. Nothing ever panned out with that other dude that wanted to do that dvd, dunno what was up with that. Anyway, for now I've sidelined them for some other projects I'm working on (got a motorcycle and a Jeep cherokee that needs some TLC) but I'll be picking it back up in not too long and I'll definitely continue the urban stuff. (plus it is easier to film than carrying tripods and camera gear out onto trails)
> 
> -ride on


This is exactly what I was looking for - Thanks!


----------



## gothrashers04 (Jan 4, 2006)

*Awesome*

Awedssssssssssoooommmmmmeeeeeeee


----------



## jordy808 (Jan 31, 2005)

Finally learned how to bunny hop today! But one thing that I am worried about is that instead of using the rocking motion like you do to lift up my back wheel, most of it comes from curling the backside up when I point my toe's downward. Is that not a good technique for doing this?


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

jordy808 said:


> Finally learned how to bunny hop today! But one thing that I am worried about is that instead of using the rocking motion like you do to lift up my back wheel, most of it comes from curling the backside up when I point my toe's downward. Is that not a good technique for doing this?


Right on! That's sweet you just pinned it 

Anyway, as far as the "curling the backside up" part, are you talking about your pedals? I'm guessing you're saying that when you're toes point downward, you're using your feet to lift up the back of the bike by pulling up on the pedals when you tuck? If that's the case you're dead on the right track, you're actually using a combination of your feet and the rocking motion whether or not you realize it (just not as much as you should imho). Assuming I'm reading you right that is.  You do probably want to conciously try to rock forward as well though, as your feet will not give you the same amount of clearance you can get from the rocking/pushing forward action.


----------



## meegoreng (Jan 14, 2006)

cool, Thanks man, I really appreciate how you time the music with your first take off


----------



## pyro- (Jan 29, 2006)

flowmaster said:


> My original plan was to just shoot a bunch of little mini-vids like this one, but a full length tutorial video would probably be better. I'm actually relatively close, I'm in Livermore which is ~30mi from where you're at if I recall, a shorter distance than my daily work commute into the South Bay . I just got back from 6 years in HelLA, but I grew up in the East Bay Area. So anyway yeah, I guess I'm down, when is this happening?
> 
> btw: I have a Canon DV camcorder and tripod if that could be of any use for alt angles.
> 
> mail me at: [email protected] <- remove YOURBRAIN to msg me, its an anti-spam thing.


yay annother Bay Rider I am From Half Moon Bay I really liked your video and im sure with my friends encouragement and tips ill be bunnyhopping in no time, the funny thing is that i could get a few inches on my friends 2002 kona roast hmmm mabe its just the crappy fork that i have anywho Thanks For making that video on your own time I really apreciate it (pardon my spelling, long day) now its raining but when it stops ill be sure to give it a shot.


----------



## wayniac (Feb 4, 2006)

*flowmaster could u change format of ur vid?*

hey flowmaster i want to watch ur bunny hop tutorial but my windows media player is kinda screwed.. could u change the file format mpg of avi?? all u hafta do is save da file in dat format from da media player... i really wanna watch it..


----------



## pyro- (Jan 29, 2006)

Hey Flow great movie ive almost got it (I think) I just got a brand new bike so im going to have to get used to it first but when I do ill be bunny hopping in no time 

ps: I live in Half Moon Bay S of SF bay riders unite


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

flowmaster said:


> Ok guys, this is my first attempt at making a tutorial of any kind so bear with me. I think it is a pretty decent guide that should get you going in no time. Requests for instructions on bunnyhopping come up all the time so I figured a video tutorial was in order. You can read all you want but unless you watch it happening I don't think reading volumes of text is going to help much. However, in addition to this video, I do advise you to read some of the instructional pages out there as there are some really good tips.
> 
> I tried to keep it real simple, though incredibly versitile the bunnyhop is actually a really basic trick. I've got several examples inside and I break it down frame by frame. In volume 2, I'll go over some other methods of bunnyhopping as well as some very trick ways to use it on the trail and maybe a quick session around town.
> 
> ...


Dude, awesome job an all of your vids! And cool soundtrack too. Best tutorials I've seen by far. The bunnyhop, the ollie of mtbiking, opens up a wholenew world of possibilities.
Love 1.5 because you broke down the move into 2 sections. On 1 a slow motion sequence where you exxagerate the crouching motion before the "spring up" would be the icing on the cake. Can't wait for video #2.


----------



## nViATi (Jan 6, 2006)

wayniac said:


> hey flowmaster i want to watch ur bunny hop tutorial but my windows media player is kinda screwed.. could u change the file format mpg of avi?? all u hafta do is save da file in dat format from da media player... i really wanna watch it..


download bsplayer


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*bunny hop*

Love'ed that vid.


----------



## bwilson (Mar 15, 2006)

Flow,

Thanks the short tutorial video!
I just started weekend riding late last year and bunny hopping is the first skill I wanted to learn.
By watching this video, recording myself, then comparing them, I was able to reach an 8" bunny hop in about 20 minutes. I've got a lot of work to do on my technique, but your video has certainly gotten me over the first obstacle 

Thanks again
-B

(And no you can't see my video )


----------



## Midge (Mar 20, 2006)

Even though you've already had tons of encouragement I'll say a bit more. I've read everything I could and looked at all the frame by frame shots I could and just couldn't get more than an inch or so off the ground with my back wheel. If a picture is worth a thousand words then your video is worth... a lot. I'm getting some actually half decent air now and I'm betting it will only get better- thanks.


----------



## Bavarian3900 (Feb 23, 2006)

So by the video's standards, I should stop, in the middle of a trail, lower my seat, and THEN bunnyhop?

Hahaha, yeah. I'll try it next time I guess. :rollseyes


----------



## bwilson (Mar 15, 2006)

Or you could just figure out how to bunny hop with your seat at normal height.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Bavarian3900 said:


> So by the video's standards, I should stop, in the middle of a trail, lower my seat, and THEN bunnyhop?
> 
> Hahaha, yeah. I'll try it next time I guess. :rollseyes


Of course not. 

The idea is to teach you how to bunnyhop, plain and simple.

By moving the seat out of the way _the learning process_ is simpler. Once you get it down, you can learn how to do it with the seat at XC height, which is discussed in this thread and will be demonstrated in the second video, or whatever height you ride with it at.

Please keep in mind that these videos are a series of tutorials to teach basics. To give newer riders more tools to have at their disposal. What they do with them is up to them, including making it suit their riding style and ability. Hopefully you can find them of some use, if not I do have a series in mind.

I'm just trying to keep the community positive and people progressing.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

bwilson said:


> Or you could just figure out how to bunny hop with your seat at normal height.


I basically just answered that with my last post, but it is far easier for complete beginners to learn with the seat out of the way. Once they have it down they can do what they want with it. Plus in another tutorial that will cover 180's and such, I'll go over how to bunnyhop with the seart at XC height.

Keep in mind, _normal _height is different for everyone. I ride with my seat at that height almost all the time for street and trail riding. That's my particular style and it works well for me. I also downhill most of the time and having the seat low like that is a requirement on the trails I ride.

I made this tutorial simply because there are so many people out there that can't just _figure it out _like you mentioned and so far it has been well received. I have had many email onversations with people in places I would never have thought, that have used the video along with a lot of practice and learned to bunnyhop. That is really cool imho


----------



## bwilson (Mar 15, 2006)

I completely agree with what you are saying.
I should have quoted the previous poster, my post was in reply to theirs.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

*Respect for riders*

I wish I could but there are just too many responses to reply to everyone individually. I just wanted to give everyone that has made progression in their riding, taking things to another level, by taking advantage of whatever means they have at their disposal a big thumbs up. Whether it has been through this forum and videos, books and friends or just plain riding your asses off, good job! 

As far as the couple of guys that have come in recently with some negative comments, I take it with a grain of salt. I made this vid a year ago with a digital camera and Windows movie maker just to prove a point and if it taught just one person how to bunnyhop I would have been pleased. I'm just really glad I was able to give back to the mtb community in a positive way.

The fact that this thread has gone for over a year with only a positive discussion has been amazing to me. New guys, please try to keep it positive. If you don't like something, have constructive criticism or do something better. I would love to learn another technique or style and I'll post up pix/vid results, *teach me*.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

bwilson said:


> I completely agree with what you are saying.
> I should have quoted the previous poster, my post was in reply to theirs.


My bad, right on then


----------



## Bavarian3900 (Feb 23, 2006)

flowmaster said:


> Of course not.
> 
> The idea is to teach you how to bunnyhop, plain and simple.
> 
> ...


Gotcha


----------



## VDknuckles (Oct 27, 2005)

Flowmaster,

This is a great tutorial, very informative. In fact, when I went to practice using your technique, I was airborne in about 5 tries. I do have one question though. Even though I can get about 6 inches of air vertically, I can't seem to get any horizontal distance. Do you have any tips?

Thanks in advance,
VDK


----------



## PeterSoj (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi,

Thank you sooo much for making these tutorials, I cant wait for the next one. But i still have a problem with getting much air. I learnt in the first 5 minutes after watching your video, exept i can get barely any air. I get about 2-4 inches (sorry im from Australia, not that good with inches and stuff). When i tried the motion where i lift my legs and but up after i pull the front up, my feet just came straight off the pedals and i fell down hard  . So if you have any tips for me i would be really grateful. Thank you.


----------



## PeterSoj (Mar 26, 2006)

Hi,

Thank you sooo much for making these tutorials, I cant wait for the next one. But i still have a problem with getting much air. I learnt in the first 5 minutes after watching your video, exept i can get barely any air. I get about 2-4 inches (sorry im from Australia, not that good with inches and stuff). When i tried the motion where i lift my legs and but up after i pull the front up, my feet just came straight off the pedals and i fell down hard  . So if you have any tips for me i would be really grateful. Thank you.

P.S My bike is a Shogun Floater (shogun is an Australian brand so you guys probably dont know it?) For the specs and a picture go to http://www.shogunbicycles.com.au and Then click Freeride and the click the floater, Thanx again.


----------



## Mr_Whiskerz (Mar 25, 2006)

Thanks Flow! I have grabbed all 3 vids, and now I can't wait for tomorrow! I can't wait for more either! 

Awesome!


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

VDknuckles said:


> Flowmaster,
> 
> This is a great tutorial, very informative. In fact, when I went to practice using your technique, I was airborne in about 5 tries. I do have one question though. Even though I can get about 6 inches of air vertically, I can't seem to get any horizontal distance. Do you have any tips?
> 
> ...


Hey VDK cool deal on getting that down 

Anyway, for more distance just go a little faster. You'll notice that if you go slower it is a little easier to get more height, at least in the beginning, but it won't always be that way. In the picture at the end of the vid where I'm bunnyhopping that creek, I was hauling some serious a$$ to make sure I could clear that and I still had good height.

Another thing you can do if you want/need to keep the speed down for some reason, technical part of a trail, nowhere to get speed, whatever... is to increase the effort you use when you throw your body forward. So like you would hang back a little further and really throw your weight forward. Another thing you can do is get a swing going, kind of an S like motion, front, back, throw. Kinda hard to describe but I could record a quick example if you need to see it. It also adds a little more style


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

PeterSoj said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you sooo much for making these tutorials, I cant wait for the next one. But i still have a problem with getting much air. I learnt in the first 5 minutes after watching your video, exept i can get barely any air. I get about 2-4 inches (sorry im from Australia, not that good with inches and stuff). When i tried the motion where i lift my legs and but up after i pull the front up, my feet just came straight off the pedals and i fell down hard  . So if you have any tips for me i would be really grateful. Thank you.
> 
> P.S My bike is a Shogun Floater (shogun is an Australian brand so you guys probably dont know it?) For the specs and a picture go to http://www.shogunbicycles.com.au and Then click Freeride and the click the floater, Thanx again.


Don't sell yourself short man, the fact that you learned how to bunnyhop in 5min is awesome!

Anyway, I checked out your bike and it is setup very well for what we're doing here so your bike shouldn't really be a problem. When you are pulling up on the front end of the bike, how much height are you getting? (metric is fine) You'll want to get that up fairly high before you throw your weight forward, if you notice in the video, it looks like I'm practically wheelie'ing before I even start to bring up the back end. Also I'm exaggerating, but you should have the front tire fairly high. Careful though, you can bail off the back with ease. But I'd say, try that again with more height out of the front end before you try lifting the back.

Good luck bro


----------



## PeterSoj (Mar 26, 2006)

flowmaster said:


> Don't sell yourself short man, the fact that you learned how to bunnyhop in 5min is awesome!
> 
> Anyway, I checked out your bike and it is setup very well for what we're doing here so your bike shouldn't really be a problem. When you are pulling up on the front end of the bike, how much height are you getting? (metric is fine) You'll want to get that up fairly high before you throw your weight forward, if you notice in the video, it looks like I'm practically wheelie'ing before I even start to bring up the back end. Also I'm exaggerating, but you should have the front tire fairly high. Careful though, you can bail off the back with ease. But I'd say, try that again with more height out of the front end before you try lifting the back.
> 
> Good luck bro


Hmm, i can get up bout 40cm i think?, thats pulling up really hard. Im a bit paranoid about pulling up too high though, because my forks make a big sort of clunk noise when i push down hardish, then pull up hard. I asked my dad about it (He doesnt know all that much about bikes, but he knows a bit) and he said dont worry bout it, just keep doing it, because if it breaks, then the warranty has to cover it because its a jump bike and it should be made for that stuff. Lol. I thought that the forks might be a bit soft, but the adjusters dont seem to to anything at all really. So i might goto the bike shop i got it from and see if they can tighten them for me (is that possible?)

Also, yesterday after school I stayed in the coutyard with some friends and we were just doing bunnyhops and stuff and on his bike, a Kona shred or scrap or something (he payed $2k aussie for it in 2005 so...whatever bike is in that range) and i got around 20-25cm bunnyhop air in it, i was wrapped. But when i get back on my bike, i only manage to get 10-15.

Thanx flow, your a great help.


----------



## VDknuckles (Oct 27, 2005)

flowmaster said:


> Hey VDK cool deal on getting that down
> 
> Anyway, for more distance just go a little faster. You'll notice that if you go slower it is a little easier to get more height, at least in the beginning, but it won't always be that way. In the picture at the end of the vid where I'm bunnyhopping that creek, I was hauling some serious a$$ to make sure I could clear that and I still had good height.
> 
> Another thing you can do if you want/need to keep the speed down for some reason, technical part of a trail, nowhere to get speed, whatever... is to increase the effort you use when you throw your body forward. So like you would hang back a little further and really throw your weight forward. Another thing you can do is get a swing going, kind of an S like motion, front, back, throw. Kinda hard to describe but I could record a quick example if you need to see it. It also adds a little more style


That's okay, the vid isn't needed. I'm pretty sure I understand what you're saying when you say to use an S like motion. Now to go practice!

Thanks again,
VDK


----------



## crossxy (May 5, 2006)

Hey thanks for the great video
Shame that i still carnt get it rite
How high should the front be before you try to shift your weight
At the moment i get about 30 cm lift of the front wheel but none for the back
Any Ideas?
Ps. Been practising for a week and ride a 24" Hardtail MTB


----------



## Cameronj (May 3, 2006)

Thanks a ton! I look forward to your other stuff!!!!


----------



## HOPTOAD (May 10, 2006)

That is very impressive video. Man I dont know how you did it but the quality and angles were great. Awsome instruction as well.

Thanks for the great vid
HOPTOAD


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

Very cool, i'm sure this will help a lot of people. Not myself really, I was in the BMX scene a while ago, so I got the bunny hop, or as me and my friends call it the "j-hop".


----------



## [CrazyRick_11] (May 14, 2006)

awsome tutorial, great job, im going out to try it now


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

I learned by hitting the front brake, and using my feet to pull up the rear wheel. Then i could do that while moving, and then just pull up and do the same thing and you're set.


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

dang double post


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

Update:

I just got on my new bike(ibex alpine 450) and damn, I am having trouble getting the feel right. I can't get the front high enough to really make the hop feel good. I can get the back up fine, but when i lean back and pull up, it really doesn't feel right.


----------



## Raghavan (Aug 14, 2005)

travis712 said:


> Update:
> 
> I just got on my new bike(ibex alpine 450) and damn, I am having trouble getting the feel right. I can't get the front high enough to really make the hop feel good. I can get the back up fine, but when i lean back and pull up, it really doesn't feel right.


Maybe give it more time? All new bikes feel wierd. Or lean back even farther.


----------



## travis712 (Apr 30, 2006)

Raghavan said:


> Maybe give it more time? All new bikes feel wierd. Or lean back even farther.


Yeah it's been horrible here in new england. I have less then an hour on the bike because of the weather. -Travis


----------



## 古強者死神 (May 12, 2006)

Good video, the one thing I want to add that sombody else had on a tutorial that really made the diffrence was that for your simple explanatoin of "tuck the bike into you" they had you learn first a basic manual, then a basic endo, then put them together for the bunny hop. The motion you use to lift the rear wheel off the ground with no brake help is like trying to donky kick sombody or pick up the back of your bike with the pedals, once I got that concept it was easy to turn any front wheel lift into a bunnyhop.

another quick hint is to make sure you use your weight to lift the bike instead of trying to "pull" the bike up with your arms. Much easier, less fatiquing and will get you higher ^^ to a novice it may look like you yanked your bike back with your arms even tho I know it was just you swinging your weight back and letting your extended arms transfer the energy thru to the bike.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

古強者死神 said:


> Good video, the one thing I want to add that sombody else had on a tutorial that really made the diffrence was that for your simple explanatoin of "tuck the bike into you" they had you learn first a basic manual, then a basic endo, then put them together for the bunny hop. The motion you use to lift the rear wheel off the ground with no brake help is like trying to donky kick sombody or pick up the back of your bike with the pedals, once I got that concept it was easy to turn any front wheel lift into a bunnyhop.
> 
> another quick hint is to make sure you use your weight to lift the bike instead of trying to "pull" the bike up with your arms. Much easier, less fatiquing and will get you higher ^^ to a novice it may look like you yanked your bike back with your arms even tho I know it was just you swinging your weight back and letting your extended arms transfer the energy thru to the bike.


Thanks man, the other thing that is cool is that as more and more people that already know how to bunnyhop chime in, it just adds to the useful content of the thread for the people learning. :thumbsup:

Anyway I know what you're saying, after I made that vid I was like hrm... tuck up into body, people might not get that. So I broke it down in another vid I recorded. I don't do it manual/endo style, but the concept is essentially the same. Check it out here: https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=99102&highlight=video+1.5+bunnyhop








Also, I know this thread is pretty long, but if you read through it there is some discussion on throwing weight around to accomplish the lift and what not, here are some previous discussion replies:



flowmaster said:


> Without getting into too lengthy of a dialog on it, basically when you're crouched down your ass will be sticking out a little in the back as it is, which is plenty- as it's your body weight that you will throw forward, which some people call a mule kick, to lift the rear of the bike.





flowmaster said:


> If you really want to tear it apart, you are doing an 'S' like motion, which I sometimes exagerrate although it's more of a style thing really for most stuff. Like, I'll lean back and lunge forward, but again we're really getting into style with that,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





flowmaster said:


> Also make sure you are crouching down pretty good, that way when you spring up and pull you've got your body weight lifting the bike, not just your arms,





flowmaster said:


> Another thing you can do if you want/need to keep the speed down for some reason, technical part of a trail, nowhere to get speed, whatever... is to increase the effort you use when you throw your body forward. So like you would hang back a little further and really throw your weight forward. Another thing you can do is get a swing going, kind of an S like motion, front, back, throw. Kinda hard to describe...


Honestly I just think the video is just ok, it's the discussion in here that makes it good. Thanks for the comments and everyone keep practicing!

New guys- This trail bunnyhop is an achievable goal. You can do it!​PRACTICE!


----------



## wwing49 (Jun 16, 2006)

If you need hosting, I have some and am willing to share.


----------



## bikeriderguy (May 2, 2006)

Nicely Done Video.
One Question - WHERE IS YOUR HELMET?
if your going to develop trianing videos make sure you wear a helmet


----------



## Xenotime (Jun 1, 2006)

*Simplify "bunny hops"???*

Dear flowmaster and other bunny hops riders  :

About the video of "volume 1 bunny hops"; you had mentioned that we need to lower seat and the handle bar, I was just wondering if it is possible without lowering anything??? 

If possible, can you guys tell me how... Because you are not ment to lower seat and change the height of the handle bar just for a few bunny hops across the trail.  I mean, is a way to simplify "how to do bunny hops" without these lowering changes? 

If it's not possible... Don't need to worry about it. 

Thank you.:thumbsup:


----------



## 古強者死神 (May 12, 2006)

You can keep your seat height the same, I have never lowered mine. He stated that for the fact that he is trying to make the whole thing as easy as possible and that "tuck" you do with the bike is much easier to perform with the seat lowered but by no means needed.

I would recomend not doing it as so you can keep your proper pedal height and ergo, and not get used to any sort of handicap.

^^ hope you dont mind me answering for you while your asleep flow. As usual im at work with nothing better to do than browse the half dead forums.

remember to lift up the back of the bike with your legs and shift your pedals to a vertical positon thats the key to the rear wheel lift.


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Everybody! Would someone tell me how to start a thread?

I wanna get your guys feedback on what would make a nice commuting bike that can be jumped and is light (under 30 pounds).

Thanks!


----------



## Xenotime (Jun 1, 2006)

*Easy!!!*



fmf said:


> Hi Everybody! Would someone tell me how to start a thread?
> 
> I wanna get your guys feedback on what would make a nice commuting bike that can be jumped and is light (under 30 pounds).
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there... Welcome to MTBR forum.  I'm not the admin of this website. But I can sure help you... Go to the topic forum you want, like beginers corner, trails, etc.

--> http://forums.mtbr.com/index.php

Select your topic. Then on the top left corner. Click on "New Thread". Easy! 

Hoped this helped. :thumbsup:


----------



## navyveteran26 (Jul 1, 2006)

*Nice video*

Thanks for the share!


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

Have I been confusing a J-hop and a bunnyhop? I though a bunnyhop was when you basically jumped and carried the bike up with you, so that both wheels left the ground at nearly the same time. My "J-hop" looks like your bunnyhop. 

As far as the wheelie drop goes, are you basically just letting the back wheel roll off of the bench after pulling the front up?


----------



## unrealtrip (Oct 26, 2004)

Kids started calling the Bunnyhop the J-Hop, same thing.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> Have I been confusing a J-hop and a bunnyhop? I though a bunnyhop was when you basically jumped and carried the bike up with you, so that both wheels left the ground at nearly the same time. My "J-hop" looks like your bunnyhop.
> 
> As far as the wheelie drop goes, are you basically just letting the back wheel roll off of the bench after pulling the front up?


Actually you've been bunnyhopping.

The whole "J-Hop" thing really annoys me, so don't take any of this personally but-

A bunnyhop is exactly as described in the video, front wheel up first. Very recently people have also been referring to this as a J-Hop.

Some could say the "J-Hop" is more of a rolling manual followed by lifting the rear wheel. The technique is exactly the same, it's just a variation on the style of a bunnyhop. There are a lot of style variations, it makes no sense to name them all.

Of course this should not be confused with the Japslap, (do a google on it for more info)
The "J-Hop" was coined around the time when it became very common for people to call the lifting both wheels at the same time method a bunnyhop. The reason for this is that it is quite easy to lift the bike with your feet clipped in and it takes almost no skill. It could be said that the "J-Hop" actually is a slightly different trick because of the slight change in style, that it is somewhere between a japslap and a bunnyhop, hence j-hop. But again there are a lot of style variations, it makes no sense to name them all.

One big style variation is the swinging S method, are we going to start calling that something else? S-Hop... I mean really.

*So basically "J-Hop" is just another name for the real trick... a bunnyhop.*

Imagine if after you just ollie'd over a big gap with a little of your own style in there and some skater said "man that was a sweet north you just pulled!" And you're like, wtf are you talking about? Same thing.

Ok anyway enough of that 

Regarding the wheelie drop, yeah your back tire just rolls off the edge, don't forget the pedal surge. Get it down on a bench or curb, move up to a picnic table and eventually loading docks will be no problem. :thumbsup:


----------



## dirtyharry (Jun 27, 2006)

I could argue that there's a difference between a/n (ollie) north and an ollie (there is), but I get your point. Lurch's are awesome looking, especially when Ryan Leech does them. I think he learned to ride a bike before he learned to walk. 


An ollie north is a regular ollie, but you pull your front foot off the board and bring it back on before landing.


----------



## boostaddctn (Jun 15, 2006)

Gr... tried for an hour, only can get the front up and tried just getting the rear, no luck!... must keep trying!!! btw, SUPER SWEET VIDEO MAN!


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

dirtyharry said:


> I could argue that there's a difference between a/n (ollie) north and an ollie (there is), but I get your point. Lurch's are awesome looking, especially when Ryan Leech does them. I think he learned to ride a bike before he learned to walk.
> 
> An ollie north is a regular ollie, but you pull your front foot off the board and bring it back on before landing.


Lol you're right though, I totally see your point as well. I dunno, I just think it gets to be a bit overkill to name every little variation on a trick. Anyway, I just threw north out there, I didn't know it was actually a trick. lol


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

boostaddctn said:


> Gr... tried for an hour, only can get the front up and tried just getting the rear, no luck!... must keep trying!!! btw, SUPER SWEET VIDEO MAN!


Thanks man :thumbsup: there will definitely be more to come.

One thing you might want to do is check out the practice session video if you're having trouble with the back tire. That video goes more into breaking the bunnyhop down into individual steps, dunno might help. Good luck!

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=99102


----------



## dropthehammer (Jul 7, 2006)

Could you please post a link to your 3rd vid as well? Thanks!


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks! I'll give it a try


----------



## mulong (Jul 12, 2006)

wow thanks, just tried it right now, and experienced a lot of road rash. no pain , no gain...


----------



## Jordansrealm (Jun 1, 2006)

great video! can someone do one of these on doing a wheelie and holding it


----------



## aznsap (Jul 7, 2006)

i'm subscribing to this thread. thanks for the sweet thread to help us noobs out. 
i just started riding this summer so i'll be refering back to this and i look forward to seeing more tutorial threads.:thumbsup:


----------



## Acid (Aug 14, 2006)

can u help me flow? i can already bunnyhop but i cant get my bunnyhops very high and i dont know why i ride a hardtail if this has anything to do with it and would like to know if u got any hints/tips and i watched the video and cant wait for more!!!


----------



## napos (Jul 20, 2006)

it's easy to get the front wheel high to air, but the trick is to get the rear wheel to catch up the front wheel height. So from my point of view you should practice to get the rear one up as much you can. When your front wheel is up in the air, with quick movement push on pedals quite hard (same time hold tight on the handelbar, because the force which you push on the pedals is coming from pushing the legs away from handlebar) and then with a sudden movement push your body up to air (same time you stop pushing the on pedals) and you'll move towards the sky and fly like a bird. As simple as that  Hopefully this explanation will help you, this is how i would describe my bunnyhop second stage (getting the rear wheel up) with words.


----------



## fromthecoast (Aug 22, 2006)

Nice video. Hopefully I will learn something from it. I never can get my rear in the air much. I guess I am not shifting my wieght very well.


----------



## Xenotime (Jun 1, 2006)

Is the 2 out yet??? I can't find it... Can someone give me a link to it?


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Acid said:


> can u help me flow? i can already bunnyhop but i cant get my bunnyhops very high and i dont know why i ride a hardtail if this has anything to do with it and would like to know if u got any hints/tips and i watched the video and cant wait for more!!!


I lag, my bad.

Anyway, if you've already gone through the thread there are a ton of hints and tips on getting more air. Being on a hardtail is not a detrimental thing, if anything it helps you out. For more air try maybe getting your front tire higher into the air before you try to take off with the back, also make sure you have a good medium speed. Too slow and you'll go straight up and down, too fast and you won't get much height but you'll get more distance. Like anything, practice makes perfect. Stick with it brother. :thumbsup:


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

derwin.lau said:


> Is the 2 out yet??? I can't find it... Can someone give me a link to it?


Haven't gotten around to shooting 2 yet, sorry. Been too busy riding bikes with motors lately 

I ought to try to get something going again soon though, I do want to do more in the series of tutorials again soon here.

I"ll post it up here when I do of course.


----------



## GoGoGordo (Jul 16, 2006)

*UH wat dus jesus have to do wit mtbing?*

why ya gotta bring in da king of jews on dis one?:eekster:


----------



## sacto (Aug 30, 2006)

*bikes with motors*

Yeah, I understand that one!

Video is great, simple and easy to understand.


----------



## rolling racer (Oct 2, 2006)

yes we have lift off thanks heaps worked well


----------



## hardrockman (Oct 20, 2005)

I have lift off but its only about half a foot. Do you know any way to improve that? should i give it alot more spring when I try or should I just practice more.

Thanks,
Hardrockman


----------



## miguel antonio (Oct 25, 2006)

nice tutorial, mate. will be trying that soon enough...


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

hardrockman said:


> I have lift off but its only about half a foot. Do you know any way to improve that? should i give it alot more spring when I try or should I just practice more.
> 
> Thanks,
> Hardrockman


Get the front tire up a little higher and use throw your body weight around more, check out the 1.5 vid practice session also posted in this forum. I'll go over more height in the next vid which is "advanced" bunnyhops, 180's, 90's, sidehops etc. Good luck bro :thumbsup:


----------



## tat2niner (Sep 20, 2006)

(snip)

Here are two versions, differing only in resolution and size. Please *RIGHT CLICK* and choose *SAVE TARGET AS* to save these files to your computer for playback.

This one is 320x200 at about 7MB:
http://www.secretreality.com/mtb/tutorials/volume_1_basic_bunnyhop_320x200.wmv

This one is 640x480 and about 30MB:
http://www.secretreality.com/mtb/tutorials/volume_1_basic_bunnyhop_640x480.wmv

Get out there and practice, practice, practice! You'll be airborne in no time! Good luck!

_-Flow _[/QUOTE]

All I am getting on opening either link is a document that says 404 VOID ........ any help ?


----------



## timlim (Oct 17, 2006)

hey...I can't view either one of the videos for some reason...can't save them either...all that happens is I'm redirected to a solid webpage...am I doing something wrong?? Or is the video still up?


----------



## timlim (Oct 17, 2006)

monkeyman said:


> All I am getting on opening either link is a document that says 404 VOID ........ any help ?


...same here :nonod:


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Sorry fellas, I'm rearranging my site and I accidently moved that folder. Should be back up now. 
-Tony


----------



## timlim (Oct 17, 2006)

flowmaster said:


> Sorry fellas, I'm rearranging my site and I accidently moved that folder. Should be back up now.
> -Tony


Dude.....you're a genius...that was fantastic. 

Look forward to watching more of your videos.
-Tim


----------



## tat2niner (Sep 20, 2006)

flowmaster said:


> Sorry fellas, I'm rearranging my site and I accidently moved that folder. Should be back up now.
> -Tony


Many thanks !!:thumbsup:


----------



## domni51 (Sep 16, 2006)

*Thank you Oh so very Much*

All of this time I have been just pulling up on my handle bars (not shifting my wieght at all) and pushing them forward. I haven't gotten very high doing this but with your videos I've been able to get at least a foot in the air. I even made a video of my own.






I hope to be able to get higher with more practice.


----------



## IonicRipper (Oct 26, 2006)

I cant thank you enough, flowmaster. Thanks to you, i finally did my first bunny hops today . I wish my friend would have been so helpful when i started. Now i just gonna keep on doing them and go higher and higher. Thank you so much.


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

Trying to learn, first of all got some questions:
I probably need a shorter stem, I'm trying to bunny hop on my 1992 paramount and its stem is hella long, its about 130mm.

I cant find a stem really that is like 90mm or so and is quill or fits 1 1/8...
I can lift my front wheel mabye 9 inches off the ground, should i start practicing even though my hops will be little or should I wait until i find a shorter stem?

edit: is it easier with riser bars?


----------



## taikuodo (Jul 3, 2006)

double posted?


----------



## GabrielG (Nov 20, 2006)

Thanks alot flowmaster.
I used to have a completely different way of bunny hopping, i pulled both wheels of the ground at the same time, i could only get up about 15cm.
Now im practicing the " proper" way and im getting much better.
Thanks again
Gabriel


----------



## Hanzo (Dec 2, 2006)

I can't seem to get both wheels off the ground higher than 2 inches... I can wheelie up to 12inches, but when i try bunnyhopping with flowmaster's technique, i can only jump maybe 2 inches! Can someone please help?


----------



## GabrielG (Nov 20, 2006)

Try doing it with a little more speed, put an old shoe down so you have a target to jump over.
Im not exactly a pro so thats all i can offer.
Good Luck
Gabriel


----------



## Hanzo (Dec 2, 2006)

lol - thats what i just did.... it worked.....2/10 times. the other 8 tries amounted to a a mediocre wheelie with a strange looking pelvic thrust and a lot of jerking the handlebars... I guess practice is the key...


----------



## GabrielG (Nov 20, 2006)

Hanzo said:


> lol - thats what i just did.... it worked.....2/10 times. the other 8 tries amounted to a a mediocre wheelie with a strange looking pelvic thrust and a lot of jerking the handlebars... I guess practice is the key...


Practice is the key,
If you think you are bad, you should have seen me the first time i tried.
I was heading towards a kerb at about 20kph, and as i was just about to jump i had this strange reflex and slammed on the front brake... i endo'ed my bike over onto myself and got a nice cut on my arm from the pedals and a handlebar in my ribs.
Try to find a situation where you need to bunny hop or you will crash, worked for me  .
Good Luck
Peace
Gabriel


----------



## Hanzo (Dec 2, 2006)

ill try that tomorrow... really 20k/h?


----------



## GabrielG (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah - it was pissing down rain and i was soaked,cold and covered in mud, i wanted to get home.


----------



## Hanzo (Dec 2, 2006)

ok so i tried speed today, but i still can't get that rear wheel off the ground higher than two inches! all i ended up with was a pair of very sore arms from all the jerking(on the handlebars of course  )... another problem is i cannot get my rear wheel up like in the volume 1.5 video.... if i get that down, ill jump much higher.... any tips?


----------



## GabrielG (Nov 20, 2006)

Speaking of sore arms, i rode for 4 hours after school yesterday, bunny hopping and rock riding the whole time WITHOUT gloves, blisters hurt  .
Are you compressing your suspension before you jump, i always found that gives me a bit of extra height.
I learned about 4 days ago and can now bunny hop 3 bricks stacked up, when you get used to it its hell easy.
Good Luck
Peace
Gabriel


----------



## endohappy (Dec 4, 2006)

Hanzo said:


> ok so i tried speed today, but i still can't get that rear wheel off the ground higher than two inches! all i ended up with was a pair of very sore arms from all the jerking(on the handlebars of course  )... another problem is i cannot get my rear wheel up like in the volume 1.5 video.... if i get that down, ill jump much higher.... any tips?


Ok, I'm new here and I'll admit I didn't read every single previous post about this... lob a brick at me for that if you choose but I wanted to encourage Hanzo and the others who seem to be just starting.

Here's a couple ideas that might help:

If you're just learning, a 2" bunnyhop is actually really good - it means you have the rough movement down and are capable of mastering the timing.

It is VERY MUCH a timing thing and not a strength thing. If you're getting sore arms, you may be trying too hard. However, it does work certain muscles that will get sore in the beginning no matter what.

You want to *bounce* off your back wheel although on a rigid bike you can bounce off both in the beginning. Think of your bike as a spring - you gotta compress it and *as it pushes back, you push back with it (and pull up)*. Timing is everything.

Once upon a time, the timing was just about the same for all bikes. Now it's not and bunnyhopping a FS bike requires a different timing than a hardtail. The fast/quick movement of bunnyhopping a hardtail won't work on a FS where you'll have to delay your push off until the suspension is ready to push back (it seems possible that *some* FS bikes may make it difficult... not sure about that myself but I know a couple people who can't hop their FS rigs well but they rock on a HT). You'll have to learn the timing on your particular bike. But whether it's a rear shock or just a back tire, think of your bike as your spring.

It's similar to pulling an "ollie" on a skateboard in that it needs to be a well timed smooth fluid movement. That only comes with LOTS of practice. It needs to be completely second nature - especially to use it effectively on the trail.

Since you can do 2", my recommendation would be to NOT focus on trying to get higher or be able to bunnyhop trail objects just yet. Focus on smooth. Do your 2" bunnyhop all the time, everywhere you go, as much as possible. I'm talking weeks to months here. In time, you'll stop getting sore and you'll notice you're hopping higher, smoother, and landing in control with your body in the right position.

Hopping small objects that it's ok to hit with either tire is good practice. Driveway curbs are everywhere and won't slam you if you blow it. You don't wanna hit either tire but most of all, you need to clear your front wheel - every time. Same goes for the hop in general: if you completely flub 2 out of 5 hop attempts, do you really wanna try and bunnyhop up that curb at 30mph? Flubbing a high speed hop on something as unforgiving as a curb usually results in a much worse crash than if you'd just lifted the front wheel and slammed into it with the rear wheel (I'd rather lose a wheel than teeth myself...).

Lastly, if you're trying to pull the bike up with your feet (via toe clips or cleats), I'd stop ASAP and put flats on that bike until you have the movement absolutely wired. You don't need to be strapped in to bunnyhop high and trying to pull up with your feet may distract you from the basic movements. Later on you can strap in and magic, more height!

Remeber to be very patient. As far as i can tell, bunnyhopping is the single hardest basic skill to master and it may take years before it's absolutely second nature.

Ok, didn't mean to write a book. But hey, ASCI is free.

Have fun!


----------



## Hanzo (Dec 2, 2006)

thanks for the essay man! I have been practicing, and now can get my rear wheel up ~4" in the air with my front wheel still on the ground, and i can now do a wheelie about 1' high! this brings my total bunnyhop hight to ~4" ! 

And just for the record, i have a Hardtail.


----------



## bikestud (Oct 18, 2005)

flowmaster said:


> I'm no wheelie king, but... I would guess that you are probably using a gear that is too low which is a pretty common mistake on an mtb. You should ideally use something in the middle and have some sort of rolling speed before you do your pedal surge and pull up on the bars.
> 
> btw: Anyone interested in a video explaining drop offs / wheelie drops?


Great video--thanks. Yes, please do a video on drops/wheelie drops!


----------



## Stevirey (Jul 16, 2005)

*tricks*



bikestud said:


> Great video--thanks. Yes, please do a video on drops/wheelie drops!


Why don't you check out www.totalvid.com
I believe it's free for a week or two.Check out West Coast Freeride.


----------



## BourneKiller (Dec 14, 2006)

Am I the only one who can't find Volume II and III? Or are they not out yet?

Great job, btw


----------



## eggraid101 (Mar 13, 2006)

Flowmaster, thanks for the tutorial! I've been riding for 10+ years, and never really had any one "teach" me how to do a bunny hop. I could get over some things, but my height and distance have improved a TON from watching and hearing your explanation. I didn't really practice on the street at all, just took what you taught straight to the trail, and was clearing stuff I had to hit w/ the rear wheel last month. :thumbsup: Thanks again.


----------



## crazylax42 (Jan 17, 2007)

Great Vid! need to slow down the beginning text a little bit...is the technique the same for a HT? I can never get the back of my bike to come up much at all...


----------



## blindsquirrel (Jun 12, 2006)

Awesome vid, nice job, I used to be able to hop a garbage can when I was a kid (ya know when bread cost a nickel blah,blah,blah) now I'm forty w/ an FS and trying to clear logs at speed on the trail w/ partial success. Your vid brought the right technique all back!! My question is how would you modify the technique for those who have their seat much higher for better pedaling postion for xc rides but still need to hop over stuff?


----------



## sdsantacruzer (Sep 23, 2005)

Anyone know the artist in the background music on this vid?


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

eggraid: Thanks man, glad it helped out 

crazylax: Yeah same technique, stick with it brother, it will just come to you and once it does, you're set.

sdsanta: That song is called Battleflag by the Lo Fidelity All Stars on the album "How to Operate With a Blown Mind"


----------



## dirtrialstreet (Aug 1, 2006)

*Various Street Trick Tutorials*

For various *trick tips *and *tutorial* go to: http://rivierariders.blogspot.com/

This includes *videos, pitures and more*


----------



## dblspeed (Jan 31, 2006)

For me what's really made a difference in learning the bunnyhop has been lowering the saddle (duh) and really get the back wheel hop movement dialed, pretty much anybody can lift the front wheel but it's the real wheel that's less natural to lift, once you can do it you can hop.


----------



## jdjs (Jun 18, 2006)

Thanks for the videos. They're very helpful.

Question for everyone: What's the weight of your bike?


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I am the guy who asked you on youtube if I could do it on an XC hardtail...

Right now, I just switched my stem for a shorter, FR-style one. right now, I can only feel air when I am "attempt to bunnyhop" over humps... and sometimes, I even fail to take off! And sometimes, I land at a steep angle, causing me to lose control... 

I crouch, and try to spring up, but only the front wheel rises. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

suicidebomber said:


> I am the guy who asked you on youtube if I could do it on an XC hardtail...
> 
> Right now, I just switched my stem for a shorter, FR-style one. right now, I can only feel air when I am "attempt to bunnyhop" over humps... and sometimes, I even fail to take off! And sometimes, I land at a steep angle, causing me to lose control...
> 
> I crouch, and try to spring up, but only the front wheel rises. What am I doing wrong?


Check out this thread and video, might help. There is a picture I drew partway down that further illustrates it. Post up results, good luck bro :thumbsup:

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=99102&highlight=tutorial+video+1.5


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

jdjs said:


> Thanks for the videos. They're very helpful.
> 
> Question for everyone: What's the weight of your bike?


The one I'm riding in the video is about 37lbs. I've bunnyhopped a 55lb bike as well, it definitely takes your height down a bit, but when you're bombing down a trail, you're typically just doing it to clear relatively small obstacles 1ft and down anyway.


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

*Omfg I Did It!*

:yikes: I was practicing the bunnyhop and it was the usual thing: front tire rising, no flight, not happy. I was frustrated by my lack of progress, and was definitely tired.

So I just stopped and took a breather, and tried to remember what was in the video.:madman:

After pausing to catch my breath, I got up and went out again.

I stood up, crouched, pulled up and then... I heard two impact sounds, both from my tires.

OMFG! :yikes: Did I just do a bunnyhop? I tried it out again. I then cleared a speed bump in one jump. And did it again, and again. I was hooked!

OMFG! I'm bunnyhopping! Just when I was about to give up, I decided to push some more, then I made it!

Mr. Flowmaster, I owe you a beer. Make that a keg of beer.


----------



## kerjegiler (Feb 28, 2007)

*clearing half a feet*

pretty new to this bunnyhopping thing, never really tried it seriously before. about a week ago i said what the heck and so i found myself clearing 6 inches hahaha been riding for so long and never thinking i could pull it.

for now i have a question, how fast do you think you need to be going to pull this maneuver? i mean in a dense forest trail, how fast can you really go to clear a log that you'd notice only 6 feet away? for instance...i am now doing 6 inches but only if im going fast, like around 20kmh

thanks for the vids...good goin flow!


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

suicidebomber said:


> :yikes: I was practicing the bunnyhop and it was the usual thing: front tire rising, no flight, not happy. I was frustrated by my lack of progress, and was definitely tired.
> 
> So I just stopped and took a breather, and tried to remember what was in the video.:madman:
> 
> ...


Awesome brother :thumbsup: Stick with it, you'll only get better and better. :thumbsup:


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

kerjegiler said:


> pretty new to this bunnyhopping thing, never really tried it seriously before. about a week ago i said what the heck and so i found myself clearing 6 inches hahaha been riding for so long and never thinking i could pull it.
> 
> for now i have a question, how fast do you think you need to be going to pull this maneuver? i mean in a dense forest trail, how fast can you really go to clear a log that you'd notice only 6 feet away? for instance...i am now doing 6 inches but only if im going fast, like around 20kmh
> 
> thanks for the vids...good goin flow!


Very cool :thumbsup: & thx man.

I'm not sure about what speeds I go because I don't use a speedometer, but generally speaking you can be seriously moving down the trail and have plenty of time to clear just about anything that comes up in front of you. 6 feet is no problem, you can clear things just a foot or two ahead if you react fast.

Also, more or less speed doesn't necc mean more or less height. I mean it can, but look at this pic for example, I was hauling some serious a$$ to clear the water but I am pretty high up too.









https://gallery.mtbr.com/showphoto.php/photo/9134/cat/500/ppuser/235928


----------



## Racer of Dogs (Dec 27, 2006)

That was ROCKIN
Thanks!


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I just switched my frame from a lightweight Giant Xtc to a DJ-spec GT Chucker, and what a difference. The weight of the frame just kept me down.

I could do it, but not as consistent as my first. What's more, I could only just clear maybe an inch, then land. Another thing is that when I try to rise, the narrow handlebar makes me turn the bike (usually to the right), launching at an angle and compromising my landing.

Should I switch to a longer handlebar? I am setting the bike for DH duties, BTW. Or, do I just need some more upper body strength?


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

any ideas when volume 2 would be coming out as i seemed to have mastered the basics i.e i can buunyhop 6 bricks but cant go any higher


----------



## childishgambino (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for thie video mang. I new how to bunnyhop before I watched it but I was very inconsistent and my timing was awful. I set up a pile of old street hockey sticks and boards at the local elementry school basketball court and started really small -just one hockey stick, and then stacked the pile of junk in different heights/distances and eventually I figured it out thanks to the little thinks that you've mentioned and the slowmotion. I can get about a foot or so now thanks agiain.


----------



## mynameisalex29 (Aug 3, 2006)

u did a good job except u should cut out part of the 120 scenes u hav of jus bunnyhoppin the beer at different speeds


----------



## rfaat (Mar 22, 2007)

*i know. . this is a dumb question*

after a month and a half of research and trying bikes, im now one day away from getting a kona 07 shred. i dont give a **** if ne ***hole says "that sucks ****, pony up and get a wutever for more money." thats absolutely all the money i could muster up and i think itll do everything ill wanna do with it for now and I like it sooorft: . . . im 6"0 212 and trying to get into freeride / dj and (oooh yes im gonna say it) ne other type of riding i wanna do w it (other than racing / competition.) i think it can take it. ill handle the extra weight - my problem. 
question is can i do this bunny hop with my hardtail or does it have to be fs? i know its a DUMB question but wutever. the retard replies will come. . .most of you guys in beginners corner are pretty cool and btw jeeezus nice video. o and where are some other places i can go for fresh out tha gate newb instrxn on freeriding. . .having hard time with google on this one. videos like urs flowmaster are wut i need rite now.:thumbsup:


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

rfaat said:


> after a month and a half of research and trying bikes, im now one day away from getting a kona 07 shred. i dont give a **** if ne ***hole says "that sucks ****, pony up and get a wutever for more money." thats absolutely all the money i could muster up and i think itll do everything ill wanna do with it for now and I like it sooorft: . . . im 6"0 212 and trying to get into freeride / dj and (oooh yes im gonna say it) ne other type of riding i wanna do w it (other than racing / competition.) i think it can take it. ill handle the extra weight - my problem.
> question is can i do this bunny hop with my hardtail or does it have to be fs? i know its a DUMB question but wutever. the retard replies will come. . .most of you guys in beginners corner are pretty cool and btw jeeezus nice video. o and where are some other places i can go for fresh out tha gate newb instrxn on freeriding. . .having hard time with google on this one. videos like urs flowmaster are wut i need rite now.:thumbsup:


You can bunny hop with any bike you wish, heck I can even bunny hop downhill bikes and road bicycles(not recommended, the wheels are flimsy on those). IMO bunny hopping with a full suspension is like using a crutch as you use the rebound of your rear shock to help you up, same as bunny hopping while clipped in. Downhill bikes are a biatch to bunny hop because of their weight and the fact that they wallow in their suspension like fat pigs.

I can bunny hop on top of picnic tables on a 35lbs hardtail with no clips. I plan on posting up a video(probably in the next week or two) similar to the one at the beginning of this thread, in the Urban/DJ/Park forum as well as here. I figure having 2 examples is better than one, and you can combine both techniques to suit yourself better. I just need to find someone that can hold a camera still and I need to find some time to do some editing, I just got a youtube account to post the video up, all I need is footage now.


----------



## rather*be*riding (Apr 4, 2007)

Without reading thru this monster thread...did somene touch on bunny hops with clipless pedals? I would think you'd have a advantage with clipless getting the back end up. I really need to just get over the whole fear of falling backwards I guess


----------



## hillsy 13 (Apr 6, 2007)

*having a bit of trouble*

ive been riding dirt jumps for a bit but i never new houw to bunny hop 
ive tried wat all the websites say but wen i pull up and kindof push of and go forward all that hapens is the front weel goes bak and my feet that are are in the air because the bike should be just come bak dow and miss and painfull things happen

Elliott, 13


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

hillsy 13 said:


> ive been riding dirt jumps for a bit but i never new houw to bunny hop
> ive tried wat all the websites say but wen i pull up and kindof push of and go forward all that hapens is the front weel goes bak and my feet that are are in the air because the bike should be just come bak dow and miss and painfull things happen
> 
> Elliott, 13


Check out my video as well as flowmaster's. Mine is a few posts down, you should be able to easily locate it.


----------



## Jacobman (Apr 19, 2007)

Good guide but i just bought some clip-in pedals for my all mountain bike, can i still bunny-hop with clip-ins and should i have my suspension full for front and back or stiff?


----------



## glenjoyrosana (Apr 11, 2007)

I have a full suspension bike, Haro X6 weighs aroung 34 lbs, is this good for bunny hopping?


----------



## mehorto (May 19, 2007)

thanks for the detailed instructions. i can't tell you what difference a good visual makes.


----------



## FL_MTB_Weekend Warrior (May 21, 2007)

Where is volume two!!!???


----------



## clumpymold (Jun 8, 2007)

FL_MTB_Weekend Warrior said:


> Where is volume two!!!???


^ Ditto. Good stuff though.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

glenjoyrosana said:


> I have a full suspension bike, Haro X6 weighs aroung 34 lbs, is this good for bunny hopping?


You can bunny hop everything and anything if you want to. I've bunny hopped a 45lbs downhill rig. It's hard as hell, but it's doable.


----------



## krcweekend warrior (Mar 31, 2007)

my mtb is heavier than a bmx (which is where i learned years ago as a kid). Therefore i cannot hap as high on it as a bmx but i still can get good height. practice at low speed over and over till you can do front first then both wheel hops. I get better results when i try to pull my heal to my butt while pushing the bars forward.




btw: ridin dirty your avatar cracks me the hell up.


----------



## jahmic726 (Jun 20, 2007)

I picked up my first BMX bike, a GT vertigo, back in 96...

I messed around with "flatland" tricks (bar spins, tailwhips, all your basic stuff) and small jumps forever, but nothing crazy. The one thing I never understood was WHY I just couldn't bunnyhop. I could wheelie and manual like anyone else, but could never get the rear tire in the air. For years it bugged me, then I kinda just gave up on that technique.

About an hour ago I watched your video and it started to make sense...I knew I wouldn't be able to wait to the morning to try the technique out, so I went outside to practice a bit on my beater 20"er...an old Diamondback.

I started out frustrated as usual, then broke the steps down. One thing I found useful was to just practice hooking my feet onto the pedals properly and trying to lift the rear off the ground while just rolling forward and leaving the front planted. After I got that down, I pretty much combined the 2 steps...I did a manual, then lifted the rear, and it was like I had been doing it for years. 5 minutes of practice and I was easily getting 4" off the ground.

thanks for the vid man, I'll be clearing logs in no time :thumbsup:


----------



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

*Hopping with a Dirtjumper*

Hey all, I was just wondering how high most of you guys can hop with a Kona shred/scrap/stuff/cowan... or any Dirtjumping bike for that matter... something larger than a BMX

I've been trying to work a lot on my hops, and I feel comfortable clearing 6" stuff (hopping onto and off curbs, clearing really wide speedbumps, grates or manholes)... I can consistently get my back wheel about 8-10" off.

In most bunny-hop/J-hop tutorials, you see people on their BMX bikes pulling their handle bars all the way up to their thighs as they hop... but considering that the geometry is a lil different for a Shred/Scrap/Stuff/Cowan, do you guys pull your handle bars all the way to your thighs?

Also, what PSIs are you guys running. I feel like it's a pretty noobish question, but I've heard people in the Urban/Dirt Jumping forum run their tires at the max pressure (around 65psi or a little higher)... and I've seen people on the Downhill thread running as low as 28psi... I understand the different demands for the different types of riding, but I'm just curious as to what you all are running.

I feel like I'm at a plateau as far as my skills go, and I know I just need to keep working on it and ingraining the motions in my memory.

Thanks a bunch & happy riding.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

FL_MTB_Weekend Warrior said:


> Where is volume two!!!???


Got busy with other stuff and never shot it. There is a 1.5 on this board that has a little more detail on the basic hop, but if you've got that down no point watching that. I know several people have asked and I do need to continue the series, I've just not been riding much lately. :nonod:


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

jahmic726 said:


> I picked up my first BMX bike, a GT vertigo, back in 96...
> 
> I messed around with "flatland" tricks (bar spins, tailwhips, all your basic stuff) and small jumps forever, but nothing crazy. The one thing I never understood was WHY I just couldn't bunnyhop. I could wheelie and manual like anyone else, but could never get the rear tire in the air. For years it bugged me, then I kinda just gave up on that technique.
> 
> ...


That is awesome dude stick with it


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

mattaphore said:


> In most bunny-hop/J-hop tutorials, you see people on their BMX bikes pulling their handle bars all the way up to their thighs as they hop... but considering that the geometry is a lil different for a Shred/Scrap/Stuff/Cowan, do you guys pull your handle bars all the way to your thighs?
> 
> Also, what PSIs are you guys running. I feel like it's a pretty noobish question, but I've heard people in the Urban/Dirt Jumping forum run their tires at the max pressure (around 65psi or a little higher)... and I've seen people on the Downhill thread running as low as 28psi... I understand the different demands for the different types of riding, but I'm just curious as to what you all are running.
> 
> ...


Ok regarding how high you pull up on your front tire, that will more or less define how high your overall hop will be. So when you see people with a mad lift on the front, they're trying to get a lot of height out of their hop, but, this takes a lot of effort and will tire you out faster. It depends on what you want to do and how much practice you get in. It is possible to bunnyhop while sitting down, it is also possible to bunnyhop without even pulling up on your bars by simply using a swinging "S" motion. Think about it this way, if you can get your front tire over it, you can get your back tire to clear it as well.

PSI depends on where you're riding. For DH I run 20lbs in the front tire and 15# in the rear and I very rarely pinch flat, it's all about riding technique and style. I'm 195lbs btw. For street, you def want harder pressures, I still don't run much over 30-35 myself, but to each his own.

As far as your skills just keep riding, they will continue to improve. What is happening is that you're not seeing dramatic improvements anymore, but improvements are happening and you are getting better. Balance, technique, all of it, the more you ride the better you get.

Stick with it brother :thumbsup:


----------



## SC300ES (Jul 18, 2007)

Excellent video. Thank you :thumbsup:


----------



## jordy808 (Jan 31, 2005)

I have some questions myself regarding bunny hops and manuals. One of the big problems that I have with my bunny hops is that whenever I land, one of my pedals is lower than the other.Anyone know how to help fix that? As far as manuals, for some reason I always pull more with my left hand on the handlebars thus throwing me off balance. Do I actually pull with my arms when manualing or leave them kind of slack but straight nonetheless?


----------



## hkwan (Jul 3, 2007)

I'm waiting for the nxt volume as well. Thanks in advance.


----------



## EDDOH (Aug 16, 2007)

im going to go ride now...:thumbsup:


----------



## avinash (Jun 16, 2007)

I DID IT.

-Avi


----------



## dropadrop (Sep 20, 2005)

Thanks, great video. Sux pretty bad that it has to be a Windows Media File though...


----------



## mikepl335 (Aug 20, 2007)

The Lone Wolf said:


> I cant do a wheelie at all... I have a 05 stumpjumper 21" frame and I cant for the life of me hold a wheelie  5 out of 6 times I dont get the front wheel high enough, and the 6th time I kick the pedals so hard the bike rolls out from under me.


HaHa You are not the only one because that exact same thing happens to me too.


----------



## pinkheadedbug (Aug 16, 2006)

I learned to do this by doing what they call hee-haws... lifting the front wheel with your arms then lifting the back wheel with your feet, basically a little manual then a little nose wheelie. You can use these to get over logs without jumping. Anyway, once you can do these you just do the haw before you've finished the hee... and voila, it's a bunny hop.

One way to practise the haws is to try kicking the back round a few degrees with each haw... teaches you to get a bit more amplitude and control the back of the bike.


----------



## FL_MTB_Weekend Warrior (May 21, 2007)

pinkheadedbug said:


> I learned to do this by doing what they call hee-haws... lifting the front wheel with your arms then lifting the back wheel with your feet, basically a little manual then a little nose wheelie. You can use these to get over logs without jumping. Anyway, once you can do these you just do the haw before you've finished the hee... and voila, it's a bunny hop.
> 
> One way to practice the haws is to try kicking the back round a few degrees with each haw... teaches you to get a bit more amplitude and control the back of the bike.


Thanks for the great advice... I'm going to add this to the list of things to constantly practice...


----------



## Steve K (Sep 23, 2007)

Can you do bunnyhops with a hardtail? Just a little newb question from me...


----------



## fmf (Jun 30, 2006)

goto google video and seach for Tricktionary and BMX videos. U can see what can be done a bike.. Its pretty amazing!:thumbsup:


----------



## sween1911 (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome breakdown. Thanks for the vid! This is something I should be working on.

I do the ole' pull up and get the front wheel over the obstacle, then just bounce the rear tire over, gritting my teeth for the bump.


----------



## pumpkinwhite (Oct 7, 2007)

*links not working*

The links to the videos are not working. Are there any alternate links?


----------



## ubertoyotax (Oct 9, 2007)

yea, link no worky. is it up on youtube, or does someone have an alternative link?


----------



## bytesiz (Sep 6, 2007)

Broken for me too... I'd really like to see these videos.


----------



## D4ng3r (Jul 26, 2007)

i think that i have been doing them wrong, the video is down, so i cant tell... but..

i bend down, hop up, and both tires come off the ground, the front a little sooner than the back.

i also saw this gif of a dude ALMOST going into a manual before kicking the rear of his bike into the air to clear a blue recycling bin. that way is the way i see lots of mtbers do it... but i dont know how they can hop from the manual position. i cant manual yet, is this what i should focus on to learn how to properly bunny hop?

thanks.

p.s. i hope to the heavens that i dont have to relearn how to hop... i have gotten to the point that i can hop from point a to point b a total of 7 feet, if i get a good run at it. (aka two pop cans 7 feet apart, i can clear them)


----------



## 2_Tires (May 29, 2007)

*I did it!*

I learned how to bunny hop today. This is my first season riding and I tried to learn to bunny hop at the beginning but i couldn't do it. I gave up trying for a while and jus kept riding trails. Today I just decided to try and found out that i can do it now. Pretty exciting stuff. I think that just going over log obstacles on the trails with some speed developed that ability. I can only bunny hop about a foot but i think that's alright for the first day doing it. I will keep on doing it and hopefully be able to hop 2 feet eventually.

Thanks for the good tips guys.


----------



## skaplan86 (Oct 17, 2007)

*vids not working*

videos arent working for me. i get a 404 error when i try to view em... anybody else having same problem?


----------



## webmstrk9 (Aug 4, 2007)

flowmaster's vid....


----------



## bytesiz (Sep 6, 2007)

skaplan86 said:


> videos arent working for me. i get a 404 error when i try to view em... anybody else having same problem?


Yup. :cryin:


----------



## gabrielsplvd (Oct 24, 2007)

HI Flowmaster! Thanks for the great vid. However, I found it a little to late. I wish I had found this great forum and your tutorial sooner, it may have helped me when I attempted to jump a ramp I built on my own.

This is me at my failed attempt at jumping this home made ramp:






Yes, I'm planing on buying a helmet and some body armor before attempting this stunt again. My ramp was pretty cheap though, I mean it's sturdy and didn't move when I hit it but I think I messed up on the design to steep or something, as soon as I hit, I felt I lost some speed and the ramp popped up my front tire really quick ... any advice? haha. I'm definitely going to practice your bunnyhope technics until i get it down before trying the ramp again.


----------



## D4ng3r (Jul 26, 2007)

gabe, bunny hopping wouldnt REALLY help you there, as much as PULLING back as you hit the jump. its a little too short as well, thats why you are getting the kick with your rear wheel, throwing you forwards.

were you drunk? lol. sorry, but I dont know how anyone in their right mind would go off of that on pavement without any protection.

yeah, so you just need to pop towards the rear as you hit the jump, and that way you will still be aiming towards the sky when your rear wheel clears the ramp, which would prevent you from nose diving like you did.

try it on grass WITH a helmet next time, bud.


----------



## gabrielsplvd (Oct 24, 2007)

D4ng3r said:


> gabe, bunny hopping wouldnt REALLY help you there, as much as PULLING back as you hit the jump. its a little too short as well, thats why you are getting the kick with your rear wheel, throwing you forwards.
> 
> were you drunk? lol. sorry, but I dont know how anyone in their right mind would go off of that on pavement without any protection.
> 
> ...


I know man, I don't know what I was thinking. As I was building it and looking at it, I was even telling my girlfriend that this isn't a good idea. I'm really not sure what made me go through with it. I wasn't drunk though, haha, probably should have been and maybe I would have just missed the ramp completely and ran into my parked car.

I'm just waiting for my shoulder to heal right now. I would say I'm at about 85% healed up from that fall, my muscles are still gaining their strength back. I already ordered myself a helmet and some body armor for my next attempt. And that's exactly what I was thinking, I'm gonna take the ramp to the park and set it up there. Hopefully the 2nd attempt goes well. =)


----------



## D4ng3r (Jul 26, 2007)

cool let me know how it goes, or film it 

im recovering from a week long migrane myself, lol cant wait to get back out there.


----------



## trekninja (Oct 22, 2007)

gabriel, that vid was freakin sick. make some more of them:thumbsup: j/k we dont want people crashing and burnin. anyway, good video flow. my friend laughed me off my bike the other day (just started ridin again after years and years) cause i felt like i was flyin high when i was tryin to bunny hop, till he showed me my pic where i could probably fit a piece of paper inbetween the ground and my back tire. just came in from practicing and so far i cleared a cardboard box that was 8in hi and 9in long. thanks again flow


----------



## Once_Upon_A_Time (Aug 13, 2004)

man that's amazing. wish i saw this video like 5 years ago  and i used to say, i don't fly cuz i got platforms only.  i suck big. imean..u know..i suck bike skillz.



flowmaster said:


> Ok guys, this is my first attempt at making a tutorial of any kind so bear with me. I think it is a pretty decent guide that should get you going in no time. Requests for instructions on bunnyhopping come up all the time so I figured a video tutorial was in order. You can read all you want but unless you watch it happening I don't think reading volumes of text is going to help much. However, in addition to this video, I do advise you to read some of the instructional pages out there as there are some really good tips.
> 
> I tried to keep it real simple, though incredibly versitile the bunnyhop is actually a really basic trick. I've got several examples inside and I break it down frame by frame. In volume 2, I'll go over some other methods of bunnyhopping as well as some very trick ways to use it on the trail and maybe a quick session around town.
> 
> ...


----------



## ndcouch (May 21, 2007)

Great video dude! I could have used that when i was back in middle school spending night after night trying to figure out how to jump my BMX bike. I Rode BMX for many years so i am completely familiar with jumping but i just recently switched to a full suspension AM bike with 5 inches of travel. I can barely get it 1 in off the ground. Its like putting my BMX bike on a large trampoline. im having a really hard time getting use tojumping a full suspsention bike..... plus i've gotten fat


----------



## Five (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the video, I can't wait to start practicing!


----------



## Hip (Feb 11, 2008)

I was laughing at first when I saw bunny hop...but man...that video was GREAT!!! Make a series!!!!!!!! LOL Well done!


----------



## mediatruth (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice video, cool editing. I blew a few rear tires learning to hop curbs back in the day.


----------



## k18laxdude (Feb 24, 2008)

nice vid- good job man- what kind of bike is that? i cant read the logo on the bar- could you respond to my thread?- thx http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?p=4133430


----------



## bmwuk (Feb 5, 2008)

If you live in Houston Texas and were at Memorial Park on Sunday, you probably some some jacka** (me) practicing a bunny hop over and over. I actually got both tires off the ground but a very weak height. I then practiced at my apartment over the speed bumps. I call this progress since I couldn't do one nor imagine doing one until reading instructions from other posters. 

I still have a ways to go...:thumbsup:


----------



## mm2239 (Mar 8, 2008)

flowmaster said:


> Ok guys, this is my first attempt at making a tutorial of any kind so bear with me. I think it is a pretty decent guide that should get you going in no time. Requests for instructions on bunnyhopping come up all the time so I figured a video tutorial was in order. You can read all you want but unless you watch it happening I don't think reading volumes of text is going to help much. However, in addition to this video, I do advise you to read some of the instructional pages out there as there are some really good tips.
> 
> I tried to keep it real simple, though incredibly versitile the bunnyhop is actually a really basic trick. I've got several examples inside and I break it down frame by frame. In volume 2, I'll go over some other methods of bunnyhopping as well as some very trick ways to use it on the trail and maybe a quick session around town.
> 
> ...


At 48 years old, just started mountain biking 3 weeks ago. For you to take the time to create and post something like this is outstanding. Thank you!


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

if you still dont get how to do it. heres my way. preload as hard as possible and lunge upward and foreward violently. after you practice that for a bit at u can feel ur rear wheel float a little. then practice tucking your legs. it just takes time for your muscle memory to do it for you.


----------



## Blaineikans (Apr 7, 2008)

Tried this out today on my buddy's bike after watching this vid and with his help.
I was off the ground in about 45 seconds  Can't wait to hit the trails again!


----------



## the bartender (Apr 2, 2008)

anyone got a source for these vids? the link is 404.


----------



## yoyodyne5 (Mar 30, 2008)

go to his website:
http://www.secretreality.com/2008/02/mountain-bike-tutorials.html

thanks for the vids, i might try this before i go to work tomorrow.


----------



## Camshaft213 (Feb 16, 2008)

i can pull the front tire into the clouds it seems but i just cant get the rear to budge. may not help that i weigh 250


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

D4ng3r said:


> i think that i have been doing them wrong, the video is down, so i cant tell... but..
> 
> i bend down, hop up, and both tires come off the ground, the front a little sooner than the back.
> 
> ...


That gif is mine, and it's of a proper bunny hop, both wheels at the same time just don't yield much results. I've cleared a sidewalk that is 4 bike lengths using a good bunny hop and some speed.

I can't find it anymore since I switched computers though so I can't post it again.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Hey, what do you know, I just found it! That's me by the way, first "ride" of the year, last year, my first bunny hop of the summer(can't ride in the winter due to snow)










My current highest hop is a 35'' tall ledge. I measured the recycling bin and it's at 14'' precisely, so it's just about half my highest hop.


----------



## either/or (Apr 20, 2008)

thanks for that link yoyodyne


----------



## mtbermatt (Aug 22, 2007)

*nice*

6 months ago i saw this video and never thought id be able to do a bunny hop, now i can bunny hop a foot high thanks man


----------



## Blu Falcon (Apr 26, 2008)

flowmaster said:


> Ok guys, this is my first attempt at making a tutorial of any kind so bear with me. I think it is a pretty decent guide that should get you going in no time. Requests for instructions on bunnyhopping come up all the time so I figured a video tutorial was in order. You can read all you want but unless you watch it happening I don't think reading volumes of text is going to help much. However, in addition to this video, I do advise you to read some of the instructional pages out there as there are some really good tips.
> 
> I tried to keep it real simple, though incredibly versitile the bunnyhop is actually a really basic trick. I've got several examples inside and I break it down frame by frame. In volume 2, I'll go over some other methods of bunnyhopping as well as some very trick ways to use it on the trail and maybe a quick session around town.
> 
> ...


I just discovered this. You're my hero, man. Thanks!


----------



## Tr0gd0r (May 9, 2008)

I'm airborne!

I have been trying to get this down for a long time, so today I spent all morning reading up and then went outside as soon as the rain passed over. I was getting 4-5" off the ground after just a few runs down the driveway =D


----------



## infamouz (Jun 2, 2008)

Downloads don't seem to work with me, is there another server problem?


----------



## tspdetail (Jun 5, 2008)

Just found the video on youtube myself. Just search "Bunnyhop tutorial" and it should be the first or second result.


----------



## infamouz (Jun 2, 2008)

tspdetail said:


> Just found the video on youtube myself. Just search "Bunnyhop tutorial" and it should be the first or second result.


Same here. I had a couple of tries, didn't get my back up though (not that I could see)!


----------



## carfreak35041 (Oct 15, 2007)

I think I'm just too weak to do one because i can scoop my back up but i only get like one inch off the ground.


----------



## b4 stealth (Sep 9, 2007)

*Bunny Hop Form issues*

My front end is diving, so that when I do a bunny hop it kind of looks like I am riding over a log. The order goes like this for me.
1)front end up
2)back end up
3)front end down
4) back end down
They aren't coming down at the same time
any help here you guys? although I can clean 10"


----------



## carfreak35041 (Oct 15, 2007)

Well I'm still a noob and can't clear 5 in but it seems you are pulling the back up a lot. After you get both ends up, extend your arms to level the bike. You should land how you want. And how is the P.1, I want to get into urban riding but still looking around at bikes.


----------



## dubs chops (Jun 30, 2008)

lol I tried my first bunny hop tonight and now i have a leg gina! i got the fron up the pulled my feet up, then nothing the rear stayed on the ground and my feet left the pegs and my shin met them on the way down! LOL what did i di wrong? i am on a hardrock so i have no spring to the back but i see guys do it on hardtails all the time so what did i do wrong? I know you cant really answer that without seeing me but thro some options out there anyways. thanks


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

its a good thing to have skate shoes with small groves one the soles so the pegs can stick in. and yes its mandatory


----------



## dubs chops (Jun 30, 2008)

good to know. I will take that into consideration now.


----------



## D4ng3r (Jul 26, 2007)

you just need grippy shoes, dubs chops. that, and you need to throw yourself forwards on your bike WHILE lifting the rear, so that your whole bike moves and not just your feet!


----------



## spipedong (Jun 30, 2008)

Well I know flowmaster doesn't check this thread anymore but this video worked for me.

While I've never had any trouble getting my front wheel off the ground for general trail obstacles I had always just let the rear wheel trail over said obstacle because I couldn't figure out how to get the back off the ground.

Tonight after the video it hit me: duh! toes /down/ and pull up on the pedals!

I rode down the block and back refreshing the springing motion, rode down and back again and figured out how to lift just the back, and on the third trip down the street I was clean off of flat ground.

After about 10 minutes of practice I can clear a shoebox about 70% of the time. Working on getting the height and consistency up but hot damn I'm bunny hopping!


----------



## OldNick (Aug 7, 2006)

So that bunnyhop is _without_ clipless?

Nick


----------



## tung_mtuci (Jul 16, 2008)

thanks man !!!! you're the best !!!! 
i'll try it hard .


----------



## MTN MAN (Feb 6, 2008)

i just figured out that when i lowered my fork travel to 140 instead of 160 mm on my trek remedy 66 i can hop it around a half foot higher. i thought it would be easier at 160 becasue the bars are already closer to my chest but i guess not.


----------



## kataclysm (Aug 13, 2008)

Awesome Video! keep up the good work


----------



## Ktse (Jul 12, 2008)

I watched this video a couple of weeks ago as well as bunch more scattered on youtube and decided to put that knowledge to good use. I have no idea how much height I can clear, but I can do it now, and that makes me happy . I also figured out how to kick the tail up at command too.

I can finally say after 15 years of riding a bike, I can finally do a bunny hop.

Thanks for the excellent video.


----------



## Lan Zeird (Sep 26, 2008)

thank you very much. i learned a lot. very nice


----------



## elchoopanebre (Oct 9, 2008)

I found this on Youtube a while ago. It helped out!


----------



## lampy29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Awesome video, its a really good description and I must say that its impressive that he can jump so high with platform pedals. Bunny hopping is much easier and much more effective when using clipless pedals. You have much more control over the bike in the air this way and you won't risk your feet coming off the pedals.


----------



## KingCrimson (Jun 26, 2008)

lampy29 said:


> Awesome video, its a really good description and I must say that its impressive that he can jump so high with platform pedals. Bunny hopping is much easier and much more effective when using clipless pedals. You have much more control over the bike in the air this way and you won't risk your feet coming off the pedals.


Clipless pedal hops aren't real bunny hops. It's akin to a snowboard pop as opposed to a skateboard ollie.

Think of how a bunny hops. Nose goes skyward, weight is transfered rearward, and the bunny launches into the air. With clipless, you can lift the rear of the bike without even bringing the front up.

Learning how to do it on flat pedals is much better than simply pulling up on the clipless pedals. Think of any trials rider, none of them have clipless pedals, and they can do pretty much anything on their bikes.


----------



## 06OutlanderAWD (Oct 1, 2008)

i can do bunny hops decently on my haro bmx bike as well as wheelies, but i just got a mountain bike (gary fisher hardtail) and its not as easy haha , i guess im just gonna have to practice more on the mtb


----------



## lampy29 (Oct 16, 2008)

Awesome clip, its a great tutorial. I'm amazed that he can jump that high with platform pedals. If you want to be able to hop higher, farther, and with more control go clipless. It makes a world of difference and makes it a viable technique on the trail even at high speeds.


----------



## Goubenator (Nov 27, 2008)

flowmaster said:


> Ok guys, this is my first attempt at making a tutorial of any kind so bear with me. I think it is a pretty decent guide that should get you going in no time. Requests for instructions on bunnyhopping come up all the time so I figured a video tutorial was in order. You can read all you want but unless you watch it happening I don't think reading volumes of text is going to help much. However, in addition to this video, I do advise you to read some of the instructional pages out there as there are some really good tips.
> 
> I tried to keep it real simple, though incredibly versitile the bunnyhop is actually a really basic trick. I've got several examples inside and I break it down frame by frame. In volume 2, I'll go over some other methods of bunnyhopping as well as some very trick ways to use it on the trail and maybe a quick session around town.
> 
> ...


you make it look so easy i still cannot comprehend how to get the back up still think me being a clydesdale might have something to do with it?


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Goubenator said:


> you make it look so easy i still cannot comprehend how to get the back up still think me being a clydesdale might have something to do with it?


Do a search on here for bunnyhop tutorial or maybe buried in this thread is the other one, but I've got another video that spends a little more time focusing on lifting the rear of your bike.

If you think about what is happening there isn't much to it, you're lifting your front tire up into the air, then you throw your body weight forward, with that forward momentum of a mass that weighs a hell of a lot more than your bike, you more or less just pick up the back of the bike as it is just coming along for the ride. Dunno if that helps you visualize what is going on. If you read through this entire thread, I know its long, there is a TON of good info and discussion from lots of different people including some freeze frames, animated gifs and the video. Honestly its almost information overload, really just keep it simple, it is a basic movement, you just need to practice a lot. Start small, you'll get it in time. I taught my neighbor's kids last weekend, one got it in like 5 tries, it was amazing, the other was barely getting it after 20.

It's all about throwing your body weight around to manipulate the bike same as downhilling. Anyway, keep practicing, you'll get it brother.


----------



## SpyderPride (Jul 22, 2008)

Goubenator said:


> you make it look so easy i still cannot comprehend how to get the back up still think me being a clydesdale might have something to do with it?


I am 5' 9" 210 lbs and I can get about 10" off the ground if I really push it. The key is to get your front wheel off the ground then a split second later (its pretty much all in one motion, delayed by milliseconds) push forward and up on your bars while tucking your legs in toward your torso while keeping rearward pressure on the pedals with your feet. You might want to try putting a "twist" on your grips with your wrists to help the rear end up. Its really going to just take a bunch of trial and error until you get the rear off the ground 1 cm, and it will only increase from there as you refine your technique. Lowering your saddle all the way down might help too.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

SpyderPride said:


> I am 5' 9" 210 lbs and I can get about 10" off the ground if I really push it. The key is to get your front wheel off the ground then a split second later *(its pretty much all in one motion, delayed by milliseconds)* push forward and up on your bars while tucking your legs in toward your torso while keeping rearward pressure on the pedals with your feet. You might want to try putting a "twist" on your grips with your wrists to help the rear end up. Its really going to just take a bunch of trial and error until you get the rear off the ground 1 cm, and it will only increase from there as you refine your technique. Lowering your saddle all the way down might help too.


Just wanted to make one slight correction to what SpyderPride said as this is not necessarily the case, you can actually have a long delay between the time you pull up your front tire and when you actually launch the back off the ground. As the delay gets longer, it starts to look more and more like a manual which becomes a bunnyhop. You can do it all in one smooth motion, but your best bet is to keep it broken up into different stages exactly like the video outlines.

Again the twisting downward rocking motion on the bars is completely secondary to the concept of throwing your body weight forward which is really what is doing all the work. You're throwing your weight around, the bike is just along for... ahem.. the ride lol.

Lowering your seat helps a lot for practice and getting the trick down, eventually you'll get it to where you don't need the seat down and you'll also get to the point where you won't need a huge motion to do small hops. If I ever get off my as$ I'll record that other video that continues this series and shows bunnyhoping barefoot (to illustrate it is not your feet pulling up on the pedals) bunnyhopping feet off pedals (same illustration) and bunnyhopping with seat all the way up in XC position.


----------



## SpyderPride (Jul 22, 2008)

Sure, you can have a long delay but I'm pretty sure that he can't manual yet. I certainly cant. You know as well as I do that for most small hops (especially when you are just learning) that the motion is pretty much seamless and you're not rolling on one wheel for anywhere near a second before you pull it off the ground. Thats what I was trying to say.

I think the action of "throwing your weight forward" may be better described as "jumping forward and up off the rear wheel" to indicate the vertical component of the motion. I think there is more going on than just "throwing your weight around and having the bike go along for the ride". There are actions that your body is performing implicitly that maybe you are not aware of because you are so good at it. In fact, that is the problem I have with most people describing how to perform tricks like this. They tell you how they do it and what they are thinking about but they don't really understand every mechanic of what they are doing. They "just do it". It not a bad thing, you are just doing the best you can to describe it.


----------



## Markcuz (Dec 31, 2008)

Great videos! They are awesome and would like to see more.


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

"tucking your legs in toward your torso while keeping rearward pressure on the pedals with your feet"

I can't do that no matter how hard I try.
When you guys say throw your weight foward, from where should I start and where should I stop? What I mean to say is should i start with my butt like right above the back tire, or on top of the seat? and should I follow through with the jerk to having my head be in front of the fork? or right above?


----------



## Siress (Feb 10, 2009)

Cool, Thanks!


----------



## Slurry (Dec 23, 2008)

Links are dead...


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Slurry said:


> Links are dead...


I can't edit the original post, I've rearranged my site, here they are:
http://www.secretreality.com/2008/02/mountain-bike-tutorials.html


----------



## All Mountain (Dec 9, 2005)

flowmaster said:


> I can't edit the original post, I've rearranged my site, here they are:
> http://www.secretreality.com/2008/02/mountain-bike-tutorials.html


I updated your original post with the new link.


----------



## DFA1 (Apr 5, 2009)

dunno if this has already been asked, but can the small wheelie drop be done safely with a hard tail? I'm a noob and wasn't sure if the rear would bounce back up and squish my goodies.


----------



## DHinspired (Apr 27, 2009)

Hey thanks for the vid! Ima start practicing in a little bit. I'm also gonna build me a ledge, dince i dont have one anywhere around here, to practice the wheelie drops!


----------



## djinc (Oct 14, 2008)

jeez... i have recently gotten back into riding - first time on mtb (i used to be big into bmx / freestyle 20 years ago when i was a kid and was pretty freakin' agile) and find that after logging 100+miles on my rockhopper, i still really suck at all the basics, like bunny hopping. 

not sure if it's just going to take more time than i expected to get my technique and strength back enough to get comfortable on the bike and get more air, or if i need to look at some adjustments and possible upgrades (like losing some weight off the bike). 

i decided yesterday i think the headset / bars need to come up a bit. i also get a lot of rattling & chain slapping on small bunny hops & going off/ over curbs, etc., so i probably just need a chainstay guard there rather than any adjustments. 

another issue i have sometimes riding the trails & bunny hopping / small jumps is that i tend to ride w/ my hands as far in on the grips as possible, and often when i launch (or land) i will accidentally slap the gear switch into a different gear. I have avid fr-5 levers. anybody else have this problem? should i just try to scoot the levers in further so there are harder to get to but stay out of my way?


----------



## Jcurl (May 7, 2009)

*interesting*

I'll have to try this method, I never considered throwing my body weight into it, it was arms or nothing...no wonder its so tough to get off the ground....


----------



## outlaws (Aug 26, 2008)

how do i lift the rear wheel? that is the hardest problem 4 me.


----------



## ZGOZZ (Jun 9, 2009)

Nice...


----------



## SpyderPride (Jul 22, 2008)

djinc- Just want to offer suggestions since no one else did.

I wouldn't call bunny hopping "basics" for mountain biking, since its something you shouldn't really have to do on a regular basis on the trail. Its just a nice skill to have so you can go faster over obstacles and possibly have a little more fun. Your handlebars should be adjusted to the most comfortable position for you. If you really want an easier time hopping, lower the saddle so you have more room to load up your legs. Then raise it back up later for efficient pedaling. 

Your chain slap issue will probably be solved by a chainstay guard. You can check to see if your chain is too long, but it probably isnt. And yeah, about the shifters, move them farther away from your grips. You should be able to easily reach them from your normal hand position, yet not have them so close that you are always at risk of hitting them while going over rough stuff (or landing, like you say).

Hope this helps, and sorry if you already knew this stuff (I understand you posted this a while ago and probably did some research).


----------



## iSlowpoke (Feb 24, 2009)

:madman: I still can't do it...


----------



## yakmastermax (Jan 11, 2009)

I Just learned to bunny hop with flats today! It is soo fun. I feel so much more free

No offense OP but you vid did didn't help me at all 6 months ago when I first started to try to learn.

I, give full credit to Dirt Jumping. I bought my first DJ bike today, and spent about 3 hours jumping.

On the way home I was just fooling around, and then I bunnyhopped!! I think the motion of dirt jumping somhow relates to bunnyhopping on flats!

At the bottom of it, if the vid and everything else you have tried so far has failed you and you still can't bunny hop, try dirt jumping, then try bunnyhopping.


----------



## Perfect_Drift (Nov 2, 2007)

good vidio . thanks.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

To the dude above who mentioned that both his wheels take off at the same time, check out this link: http://http://www.bmxbasics.org/new/bmx0703.html. For me, what made the difference was leaning back, before beginning any pull with my arms or upper body. So, I always imagine initiating the hop with a lift that begins with my back, goes to the arms, and - when my front wheel is as high as I can possible get it - I pull my legs up towards my body with the tuck.


----------



## sxotty (Nov 4, 2005)

Never worked for me, my feet fly off pedals. I have time attacs btw. Clipped in of course I can do it.


----------



## crazzycat (Jul 16, 2009)

nice video:thumbsup:


----------



## scabbyali (Aug 8, 2009)

*helpful, thanks*

I'm gonna go practice.

The slow mo frames are great for seeing what to actually do with your body. I'm sick of hearing "just do it" as advice!!!


----------



## mikedirectory2 (Mar 9, 2009)

That was really good!


----------



## rhoward (Jul 30, 2005)

*FREE Instructional MTB Videos*

We have posted a number of FREE instructional videos at both our site, Bikeskills, as well as at a Bikeskills Channel on YouTube. These videos covers the basics and are performed by some of mountain biking's very best including world champions Greg Minnaar, Brian Lopes, Joe Lawwill, Mark Weir and others.

As a bonus, subscribe to the Bikeskills YouTube Channel and you'll automatically be entered to win a FREE set of Sun-Ringle disc wheels. Nothing to buy.

Welcome to the sport of mountain biking.

Bikeskills


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

rhoward said:


> We have posted a number of FREE instructional videos at both our site, Bikeskills, as well as at a Bikeskills Channel on YouTube. These videos covers the basics and are performed by some of mountain biking's very best including world champions Greg Minnaar, Brian Lopes, Joe Lawwill, Mark Weir and others.
> 
> As a bonus, subscribe to the Bikeskills YouTube Channel and you'll automatically be entered to win a FREE set of Sun-Ringle disc wheels. Nothing to buy.
> 
> ...


Nice spam lol


----------



## Aggravation (Sep 21, 2009)

Okay I can get my front wheel up 

But the problem as always is I can't get my back wheel up, even when I throw all my weight forwards. Do you think the problem is I'm too light compared to my bike? I'm only like 80 pounds ( don't worry I'm young not anorexic)


----------



## eferg21 (Aug 11, 2009)

Aggravation said:


> Okay I can get my front wheel up
> 
> But the problem as always is I can't get my back wheel up, even when I throw all my weight forwards. Do you think the problem is I'm too light compared to my bike? I'm only like 80 pounds ( don't worry I'm young not anorexic)


Your problem probably isn't weight, I way 110 lbs and my bike is like 35 lbs and I can clear curbs and other low obstacles. Your problem is likely to to technique. It can be hard to figure out so keep practicing, you have to get your weight off the bike as you push forward...kinda like you jump off the bike but without actually coming off the bike.

Hope it helps
-Eric


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

Point your toes down, push back and pull up with your feet when you push forward on the bars. The added grip on the pedals (from the opposing forces should allow you to pull the bike up under you with your legs.

Peddles and shoes that grip well (or clipless) will work a lot better than slick plastic peddles.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Aggravation said:


> Okay I can get my front wheel up
> 
> But the problem as always is I can't get my back wheel up, even when I throw all my weight forwards. Do you think the problem is I'm too light compared to my bike? I'm only like 80 pounds ( don't worry I'm young not anorexic)


Weight might be a factor, depending on how much your bike weighs, but it is more about technique than anything. When I was 18 @124lbs I was bunnyhopping a 28lb bmx bike over tennis nets... granted, it is a whole different geometry, you get the point. When I was much younger, probably in the same weight range as you I was bunnyhopping my bmx bike as well, just not nearly as high.

The comments on pointing your toes down are true, but I wouldn't try to focus on that at all, that motion is more of a side effect than anything. For example, you can bunnyhop with no pedals at all simply using the mule kick motion. Just keep at it and check out the other tutorial which tries to get you comfortable with getting your back tire up. You'll get it bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## 550 (Jul 26, 2009)

I can attest to practicing...


----------



## Joel. (Aug 16, 2009)

Great video.


----------



## Aggravation (Sep 21, 2009)

flowmaster said:


> Weight might be a factor, depending on how much your bike weighs, but it is more about technique than anything. When I was 18 @124lbs I was bunnyhopping a 28lb bmx bike over tennis nets... granted, it is a whole different geometry, you get the point. When I was much younger, probably in the same weight range as you I was bunnyhopping my bmx bike as well, just not nearly as high.
> 
> The comments on pointing your toes down are true, but I wouldn't try to focus on that at all, that motion is more of a side effect than anything. For example, you can bunnyhop with no pedals at all simply using the mule kick motion. Just keep at it and check out the other tutorial which tries to get you comfortable with getting your back tire up. You'll get it bro. :thumbsup:


Update! I can now do a bunny hop!!!!

But there's a catch...... I can only do it on a small bike that's a little more than 10lbs give or take.

So does this mean I have the technique down? If so what's the next step to bunny hop on my normal bike?


----------



## Krash-leen (Sep 29, 2009)

BRILLIANT!!!!!!!
Thanks you did a great job, even for a REAL newbie...


----------



## James86 (Aug 21, 2009)

after watching this video half a dozen times and paying attention to the details i went out and practiced until i sucessfuly did many bunnyhops


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Aggravation: Same basic technique for all bikes. Focus is on throwing your weight around.

Krash/Joel: Thanks guys 

James86: Kick ass bro, stick with it


----------



## Aggravation (Sep 21, 2009)

flowmaster said:


> Aggravation: Same basic technique for all bikes. Focus is on throwing your weight around.
> 
> Krash/Joel: Thanks guys
> 
> James86: Kick ass bro, stick with it


I can only lift my front wheel up around 8 inches off the ground. -___-

How far would I want to throw my weight back to lift it up higher?


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Aggravation said:


> I can only lift my front wheel up around 8 inches off the ground. -___-
> 
> How far would I want to throw my weight back to lift it up higher?


I wouldn't worry so much about height if you're still getting the motion down as second nature. Based on your other comment since you're already bunnyhopping, I would just keep at it with what you're doing. Just keep practicing, more height will be a byproduct.

But as far as your front end, realistically even if all you did was crouch down and pull straight up you ought to be able to lift your front tire as 20+ inches without too much difficulty. Don't think of the bunnyhop part, maybe just see how well you can get the front tire up. I've got some other video where I show a little of that on here.


----------



## Aggravation (Sep 21, 2009)

flowmaster said:


> I wouldn't worry so much about height if you're still getting the motion down as second nature. Based on your other comment since you're already bunnyhopping, I would just keep at it with what you're doing. Just keep practicing, more height will be a byproduct.
> 
> But as far as your front end, realistically even if all you did was crouch down and pull straight up you ought to be able to lift your front tire as 20+ inches without too much difficulty. Don't think of the bunnyhop part, maybe just see how well you can get the front tire up. I've got some other video where I show a little of that on here.


That's the thing. I am crouching and pull straight up. And I can't lift it even close to 20+ inches up from the ground.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Aggravation said:


> That's the thing. I am crouching and pull straight up. And I can't lift it even close to 20+ inches up from the ground.


Could be the geometry of the bike, that matters a lot. Like one of those long XC necks will make it real tough to pull up, or if the bike is too long for you that would too. Not sure what kind of setup you have, but that's also something to consider, esp the neck.


----------



## Aggravation (Sep 21, 2009)

flowmaster said:


> Could be the geometry of the bike, that matters a lot. Like one of those long XC necks will make it real tough to pull up, or if the bike is too long for you that would too. Not sure what kind of setup you have, but that's also something to consider, esp the neck.


By neck are you referring to the stem?


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Aggravation said:


> By neck are you referring to the stem?


Yeah


----------



## Jbaysurfer (Aug 22, 2009)

I know this thread is really old, but I wanted to comment anyway.

A)excellent videos, I'll watch whatever new ones you put up Flowmaster.
B)I was watching your video thinking "that looks like the street I grew up on!?"..then I go on to read your comment ..."I'm in Livermore...." So now I gotta ask. Are you on Hageman drive, or at least in that neighborhood? I grew up at 639 Hageman, and now live in Santa Barbara, but I bet dollars to donuts I delivered papers to your house when I was a kid. I went to Rancho Las Positas and used to watch the airshow from my roof. That was a while back though, Beastie Boys Lisence to Ill came out while I was there 

Ahh....memories.

Cheers.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Jbaysurfer said:


> I know this thread is really old, but I wanted to comment anyway.
> 
> A)excellent videos, I'll watch whatever new ones you put up Flowmaster.
> B)I was watching your video thinking "that looks like the street I grew up on!?"..then I go on to read your comment ..."I'm in Livermore...." So now I gotta ask. Are you on Hageman drive, or at least in that neighborhood? I grew up at 639 Hageman, and now live in Santa Barbara, but I bet dollars to donuts I delivered papers to your house when I was a kid. I went to Rancho Las Positas and used to watch the airshow from my roof. That was a while back though, Beastie Boys Lisence to Ill came out while I was there
> ...


Thanks man, I always appreciate the nice comments. 

As far as where I live.... holy crap dude. LOL I now live in the Sacramento area in Orangevale, but that was shot out front of my parent's house in Livermore on Oriole, near Murietta and Olivina, BUT, when I was in like the 3rd and 4th and maybe 5th grade I forget, we lived on Hageman and I was a paper boy over there too. I forget the house number, but I google mapped it, we lived in the one that was at the end of Hageman, now there is another street called Daisyfield, but that was a field with a creek in it. The equiv house number on google was like 162 I think. That is too funny, way small world. I also went to Rancho Las Positas for 3rd grade, then I went to St. Micheal's for 4th through 8th. Livermore and Granada high. I think License to Ill came out when I was in the 4th or 5th grade? I forget, I know we sang "now here's a little story..." on the 6th grade bus ride to camp. Small-freakin-world, crazy.


----------



## Jbaysurfer (Aug 22, 2009)

flowmaster said:


> Thanks man, I always appreciate the nice comments.
> 
> As far as where I live.... holy crap dude. LOL I now live in the Sacramento area in Orangevale, but that was shot out front of my parent's house in Livermore on Oriole, near Murietta and Olivina, BUT, when I was in like the 3rd and 4th and maybe 5th grade I forget, we lived on Hageman and I was a paper boy over there too. I forget the house number, but I google mapped it, we lived in the one that was at the end of Hageman, now there is another street called Daisyfield, but that was a field with a creek in it. The equiv house number on google was like 162 I think. That is too funny, way small world. I also went to Rancho Las Positas for 3rd grade, then I went to St. Micheal's for 4th through 8th. Livermore and Granada high. I think License to Ill came out when I was in the 4th or 5th grade? I forget, I know we sang "now here's a little story..." on the 6th grade bus ride to camp. Small-freakin-world, crazy.


Classic. I graduated Granada in 1990. I wouldn't be surprised at all if we know each other!

Cheers.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Aggravation said:


> That's the thing. I am crouching and pull straight up. And I can't lift it even close to 20+ inches up from the ground.


Hey dude, are you leaning back to get your weight over the back wheel, before you pull up? I think your body should be about vertical, along with the bike, at the top of your pull (on my bmx cruiser, my handle bars hit me in my thighs at the top of my pull). Look at this link again: https://www.bmxbasics.org/new/bmx0703.html


----------



## fishywishy (Feb 23, 2008)

old thread no doubt, but i love how the video says wear a helmet, yet the rider in the vid isnt


----------



## MTBgreatfalls (Jun 12, 2006)

*Finnaly Got It!*

I am stoked, I Finnaly got my bike all the way airborne! I've been having trouble even after watching the video, with getting my back wheel off the ground. I have trouble shifting my weight and getting the motion right to get the back wheel up I was given a suggestion to practice Endo's, with the front brake and getting the back wheel up without losing ballance, to get used to the motion I was looking for, and that helped in a big way. Once I made a few more adjustments, I was hopping over a small tree branch on the sidewalk. Now just need to work on getting higher to clear taller obstacles. Excelent video tutorial!


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

MTBgreatfalls said:


> I am stoked, I Finnaly got my bike all the way airborne! I've been having trouble even after watching the video, with getting my back wheel off the ground. I have trouble shifting my weight and getting the motion right to get the back wheel up I was given a suggestion to practice Endo's, with the front brake and getting the back wheel up without losing ballance, to get used to the motion I was looking for, and that helped in a big way. Once I made a few more adjustments, I was hopping over a small tree branch on the sidewalk. Now just need to work on getting higher to clear taller obstacles. Excelent video tutorial!


Right on, pretty good feeling when you get up in the air eh? 

That endo thing you were talking about is also in another tutorial, since you've got it down already, might be a moot point now, but its here: http://www.secretreality.com/2008/02/mountain-bike-tutorials.html

And on mtbr somewhere.


----------



## NinjaBiker (Jan 24, 2010)

put ya hands together for the bunnyhop tutorial master! Holy **** man, excellent job!


----------



## gadget bike (Nov 15, 2009)

i dont have any flat pedals only clipless i need to buy a good set any sugestions something less than $120 what features should i look for in pedals i am realy pumped about learning the bunny hop.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Look at this:
http://www.bmxplusmag.com/index.php/content_pages/59/


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Mar 12, 2010)

I just tried hopping again. My problem is that I lean back and can get the front wheel up, but by the time I am ready to shift my weight forward, the wheel has touched down again. I hopped one time a few inches by not thinking at all and just trying it, but I can't replicate it again. I probably tried for 20 mins straight and I was actually out of breath multiple times...it's weird because I am in good shape and exercise hard 5-6 times a week.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Heavy Hitter - I feel you - I think it's a motion like an Olympic Clean - so, no wonder you are getting tired - I get pretty beat after about four good bunny hops. Maybe you should try, when your front tire is in the air, pushing the bars forward, and sucking your legs up, instead of shifting all your weight forward - should at least get your tires a couple inches off the ground.


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Mar 12, 2010)

ahhh..an olympic clean..that makes sense to me. I used to lift in competitions, and the secret to that was throwing your hips out. I need to try that and somehow work on sucking the legs up too..just practicing should do it, but it is real tricky. I struggled with the ollie on a skateboard too when I was a kid


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Heavy Hitter said:


> ahhh..an olympic clean..that makes sense to me. I used to lift in competitions, and the secret to that was throwing your hips out. I need to try that and somehow work on sucking the legs up too..just practicing should do it, but it is real tricky. I struggled with the ollie on a skateboard too when I was a kid


http://www.secretreality.com/2008/02/mountain-bike-tutorials.html

Look at the second vid


----------



## GLuttonousGourami (Mar 25, 2010)

Hi all, new to the site, and back to biking after a 10 year hiatus. I'm glad this thread is a sticky, because those are some awesome vids flowmaster! I tried this and actually managed to get the back wheel off the ground (oh maybe 2 inches or so LOL), but that is better than I used to be able to do. Thnaks for taking the time to make those videos!


----------



## Poikaa (Jun 10, 2010)

As a newbie this is great! Jumping bikes as a kid I broke many a frame.... :madman: 
Thanks for posting and the sticky! 

poikaa 

" I hope no beer was harmed in the making of the video!"


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Mar 12, 2010)

Quick update, I learned to hop about a foot up using the double wheel "mtb hop" a few months back. don't do this one, because it is harder to get high up and you can case jumps real easy. The secret to the bnny hop for me is to lean back a little and get back on the bike. Not as far as a manual, but I just practice pulling the bars to my hips and getting high up there at first on one wheel.


----------



## sk8dad (Jan 24, 2009)

After years of trying randomly, and following various advice, I still couldn't do it. About a 1 and half ago I started riding trials. Then one day, I finally figured out what works for me, and it might work for some others hopefully.

Being an engineer, I need to visualize the mechanics before I can teach my muscles. The extremely wordy explanation below is just how I grasp things.

I see the bunny hop as 4 moves in succession. The lift, compress, jump, and tuck phases. You can visualize your bike as a giant lever with 3 points: bars, bb, and rear contact patch. How you assign the force, fulcrum and work points on that lever depends on the phase of the move.

IMO, by far, the least understood is the lift phase. As a rule of thumb, you're bunny hop height is limited by how high you lift the front wheel. That said, simply lifting the front isn't enough especially on an XC bike. That's because, if you simply pull straight up on the bars, you will also be pushing straight down (more or less) on the pedals (Newton's 3rd law) thereby negating must of your effort. If you try to jump and pull directly, you'll be limited to how strong your triceps are. How many people do you know who can do clapping push-ups and getting their chest 3-4 feet off the ground? None. So how does one get the front of the bike up 2+ feet? Here's what I found for myself. I found that I need to think of this phase as 3 smaller moves. First, I preload the front end by stabbing my shoulders towards the bars. I say stab because the motion is fairly quick and my arms barely bend at all to transfer my momentum into the front wheel. Bent elbow will only soak up that momentum like a suspension with the rebound cranked way up. Exaggerated push-up type of motion here simply wastes away your stabbing momentum and relies on the triceps again. Second, I immediately punch the bars down and forwards (45 degrees or so?) while kicking my pedals forward. Combined, this causes the bike to lurch forward, my lurching up and back, and the front end to start to come up (since my body is moving backwards and my arms are straight, I can only take the bike with me). Thirdly, I pull backwards with my shoulders not arms (straight arms remember?) and continue to push my legs forward. My body torso is beginning to rotate into a more vertical position, and sinking downwards into my hips. The front of the bike is starting to lift towards my shoulder height. Lever-wise, fulcrum=rear contact patch, force=bars, work=bike and rider

The compression phase is really simply an extension of the final "back-and-down" position just before. Here, I continue to pull the bars back and apply pressure to the pedals to sink the rear end into the ground. The more you sink the higher the rear end wants to go on it's own later on. Lever-wise: fulcrum=bb/pedal, force=bars, work=rear contact patch.

The jump phase is a combination of pulling down on the bars while jumping straight up and pulling back on the bars. For most people, the jump is obvious, but the pull down and back are not. The pull down helps your legs accelerate your CG up wards while driving the rear down into the ground. For rock climbers, this is just like a dyno. Once your shoulders lift (about a foot) above the bars, you change directions to pull the bars towards you. The pull back action is probably the least explained contributor of lifting the rear wheel and deserves much more recognition. Here the lever is similar as the compression phase only now I'm using a whole different set of muscles. If you see a really good slo-mo of a really good bunny hop, you'll see that often the bars make contact with the rest of the body near the waist. By pulling towards your body, you are using the lever to further to drive the rear end into the ground only now, since the lever is more vertical, it's got more mechanical advantage (trig) in the up direction. As a side effect the more vertical your bike is the less energy your suspension (if you have one) will absorb because most suspension is designed to move the wheel in a direction close to perpendicular to the wheelbase. Lever-wise: fulcrum=bb/pedals, force=bars (and briefly bb/pedal), and work rear contact patch.

NOTE: So far all we've done is to lift the front and drive the rear into the ground. The higher you lift the front the more efficient your leverage is in the vertical direction. Equally important (although often omitted) is the pushing of the rear down. The more you do it the higher the rear will go later.

Finally, the tuck phase. This is where you finally leave the ground with the bike. All that leveraging and preloading before should be paying off at this moment. As your bars approach your body, your arms should be more and more vertical (still straight). If your CG is still going up, then for the remainder of the motion, you simply take the bike with you. Just before you reach apex, you point your toes downwards and smear the pedals up and back while actually tucking your knees. If you've done all the preloading just right, then the bike should be coming up into your feet as opposed to your feet leaving the pedals. If you have decent shoulder muscles, now's a good time to dead lift the bars to (or even past) shoulder height (arms bent finally). In reality, you're only lifting, I would guess, 10 lbs in a 30 lb bike with your shoulders at this point. As you complete your tuck, you straighten your arms again and punch the bars up and forward. This helps lift the rear another inch or so. Lever-wise: fulcrum=somwhere between bars and bb/pedals, force=bars and pedals, work=entire lever.

:cornut:


----------



## Poikaa (Jun 10, 2010)

Very good description of the moves and gives a good visualization of the dynamics! :smilewinkgrin:

I can also add that the movement of the bike and your body sums up movement of the 
center of gravity of the whole body and bike.... which in turn allows the rotation of movement over the obstacle. As a kid I may have done this with out thinking of it! :eekster:

poikaa



sk8dad said:


> After years of trying randomly, and following various advice, I still couldn't do it. About a 1 and half ago I started riding trials. Then one day, I finally figured out what works for me, and it might work for some others hopefully.
> 
> Being an engineer, I need to visualize the mechanics before I can teach my muscles. The extremely wordy explanation below is just how I grasp things.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bail_Monkey (May 8, 2007)

A shorter stem on a mtb makes it easier to pull up on the front of the bike. Most Mtb's come with 80+mm stems. You can shorten it to a 60mm which will make it much easier to lift the front of the bike for bunny hops.


----------



## Patchy (Jul 7, 2010)

Quick question: How much AM climbing ability am i going to lose by going to a 60mm stem? Doesnt seem like it'd affect much unless going up big inclines of 50+degrees.

I'm finding i cannot get into a vertical position easily when lifting up the front, not sure if i'm using my legs enough or not but i figure a shorter stem will help me have my CG more centred/slightly back.


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

Patchy - I found that my AM climbing ability increased 10 fold when I went to a 65mm stem - so much that I wish I'd gotten a 55 - I can climb over obstacles so much easier now


----------



## Heavy Hitter (Mar 12, 2010)

The stem on mine is 50 and it is fantastic.


----------



## martinip (Jul 29, 2010)

hehe nice one. thank you very much


----------



## Rhezuss (Aug 2, 2010)

Wow thanks for those videos!

I'm gonna get to it now!


----------



## ColavitaTW (Aug 4, 2010)

Good video.

I've never been great at bunny hopping.


----------



## Mountain Warrior (Aug 27, 2010)

Nice work on the video!


----------



## dfms2004 (Jun 3, 2010)

Finally, I did it!!!


----------



## rmasse10 (Aug 21, 2010)

Nice Video...I see the mechanic's behind it now...thanks and keep it up


----------



## RheXtian (Sep 15, 2010)

i cant seem to lift the rear wheel, help?


----------



## Mountain Warrior (Aug 27, 2010)

Hella informative for the newbies! Great Job!


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

Ok, I need a lil help. I used to ride bmx and freestyle dirt jumping (20") and could just about bunny hop a trash can back in the day. I can't seem to bunny hop my mtb onto anything much higher than a curb. Even if I lock out the forks (I ride a hard tail) I just can't get the front end up. I don't wanna read through 8 pages to look for the answer. So im sorry if it has been discussed before. Would a shorter stem help?


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

nate. said:


> Ok, I need a lil help. I used to ride bmx and freestyle dirt jumping (20") and could just about bunny hop a trash can back in the day. I can't seem to bunny hop my mtb onto anything much higher than a curb. Even if I lock out the forks (I ride a hard tail) I just can't get the front end up. I don't wanna read through 8 pages to look for the answer. So im sorry if it has been discussed before. Would a shorter stem help?


Dude, my experience is that I need to throw a 'rowing' motion into it to get my front wheel up first. so, it's like with my arms fully extended, I row backwards to get the the front wheel up, then it's pulling the handlebars up as close to my thighs as possible, then you've got your front wheel up high, push forward on the bars and suck your legs up to your body. the row is key


----------



## nate. (Oct 10, 2010)

k. seems like a lot more work than a 20" bmx bike. ill keep tryin.


----------



## fungirl (Oct 23, 2010)

Great tutorial! Just started jumping (pretty new to the sport). Video was VERY helpful...can't wait to try again!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2010)

I can pop a wheelie on my mtb and hold it there for about 7 seconds. I can only achieve this by a hard thrust on my handlebars and furious pedaling. Do I do a wheelie after this or do I just pop the front wheel up and then throw the back wheel up?


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

icalebkim said:


> I can pop a wheelie on my mtb and hold it there for about 7 seconds. I can only achieve this by a hard thrust on my handlebars and furious pedaling. Do I do a wheelie after this or do I just pop the front wheel up and then throw the back wheel up?


Lift the front wheel as high as you can, then thrust the bars forward while sucking your legs up to your body. You can see this by standing off the bike, and lifting your bars, and then thrusting them forward - the back wheel will go into the air


----------



## alien4fish (Oct 17, 2010)

Im with Nate on that one,I used to do the bmx thing when I was a kid too,super easy to bunny hop but a MT bike seems to be a bit more of challenge. practice practice practice :thumbsup:
Cool vid BTW keep em coming


----------



## colin1 (Jan 6, 2009)

icalebkim said:


> I can pop a wheelie on my mtb and hold it there for about 7 seconds. I can only achieve this by a hard thrust on my handlebars and furious pedaling. Do I do a wheelie after this or do I just pop the front wheel up and then throw the back wheel up?


This was a huge help for me:




These days, on my mountain bike, I think about getting my bars back as close to my thighs before sucking up my legs and pushing the bars forward


----------



## pmendoza2522 (Dec 29, 2010)

Can't open this on a Mac!!! Any suggestions?


----------



## pmendoza2522 (Dec 29, 2010)

Can't open this on a Mac!!! Any suggestions?
__________________
My ADD keeps my PTSD in check...

Oops, sorry found it on youtube, all good..


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2011)

I can bunnyhop. It nearly all depends on your shoes. I can't bunny hop with my sandshoes, but I can with sandals with nice tread. Pulling up on your handles is step 1, pulling with your feet is step 2. Pulling up with your feet distinguishes it from step 1 - it is the most crucial step.


----------



## anotherguy (Oct 13, 2010)

So I have followed the links to the video and while I now have what looks to be a great recipe for badass looking buttermilk biscuits, I still can't bunny hop for ****. Is the video still up anywhere?


----------



## duncan_mcdougal (Jan 25, 2011)

anotherguy said:


> So I have followed the links to the video and while I now have what looks to be a great recipe for badass looking buttermilk biscuits, I still can't bunny hop for ****. Is the video still up anywhere?


Yes, I would also like to know this.:thumbsup:


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

I would like the bunny hop video too please!


----------



## IR_Eddie (Feb 11, 2011)

me too! tried all ends but could not get it. someone saved it somewhere? Posible repost?


----------



## MTBkitty (Feb 3, 2011)

How about this one?


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Hey guys, sorry, screwing around with wordpress and redirecting my domain. I've had the video up on youtube for a while also here it is.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

anotherguy said:


> So I have followed the links to the video and while I now have what looks to be a great recipe for badass looking buttermilk biscuits, I still can't bunny hop for ****. Is the video still up anywhere?


lol that's awesome 

I turned off the redirect I had on my domain, takes a few minutes to kick in, I wasn't really feeling the wordpress thing so you should be able to follow the download link again shortly. I've also posted the youtube one I uploaded here as well.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

flowmaster said:


> I nabbed these stills are which clearer than the ones in the video and might help a little more:












Quoting myself to bring this photo sequence current, its buried somewhere in this thread, I think it helps.

The last picture is the one from the end of the video.

*Checking it out*








*My bro bailing*








*Me pinning it*


----------



## dichthuattanviet (Feb 26, 2011)

*Helmet to bunnyhop?*

Helmet to bunnyhop? Naaaahhhhh..... (not for me at least) I did throw in the standard safety warning of course.

This bike is my KHS, he sold my GT Fueler, it was a pretty nice bmx bike. cest la vie. I might get a cheapie DK to get me by till I can build up something nice.

Here's a link to a description of the Fueler: http://www.4130.com/ride/bikes/gtfueler.html

Mine was a chrome XL
__________________
dich cong chung | cong ty dich thuat


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

dichthuattanviet said:


> Helmet to bunnyhop? Naaaahhhhh..... (not for me at least) I did throw in the standard safety warning of course.
> 
> This bike is my KHS, he sold my GT Fueler, it was a pretty nice bmx bike. cest la vie. I might get a cheapie DK to get me by till I can build up something nice.
> 
> ...


I'm afraid to click your links in what appears to be a spam post? (your text is from one of my posts)


----------



## False (Feb 18, 2011)

icalebkim said:


> I can bunnyhop. It nearly all depends on your shoes. I can't bunny hop with my sandshoes, but I can with sandals with nice tread. Pulling up on your handles is step 1, pulling with your feet is step 2. Pulling up with your feet distinguishes it from step 1 - it is the most crucial step.


I know this is fairly old, but this is not true at all. I can bunnyhop with no shoes at all and even in flip flops. I have never made a conscious movement to pull up with my feet; not once in nearly 10 years of riding BMX.

I will, however, concede that telling people to do this might help them get the motion of leveling the bike.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

False said:


> I know this is fairly old, but this is not true at all. I can bunnyhop with no shoes at all and even in flip flops. I have never made a conscious movement to pull up with my feet; not once in nearly 10 years of riding BMX.
> 
> I will, however, concede that telling people to do this might help them get the motion of leveling the bike.


False is right, you don't need to use your feet to pull up on the bike, you can absolutely do it barefoot, feet of pedals, whatever. The motion is the trick, just stick it out it, at a certain point you'll just go, ooooooohhhhhhhhh, clouds will part, champagne will rain from the skies and beautiful women will throw themselves at your feet.

Ok maybe no champagne.


----------



## NEON GUY (Apr 6, 2011)

Cool vids


----------



## mgv101 (Sep 6, 2010)

Finally nailed it! I actually discovered how to bunny hop accidentally while tuning my suspension.

I was tuning my suspension last week and was trying to bottom out the rear suspension by attempting to jump up and down on the bike. By attempting to bottom out the suspension it had allowed me to quickly grasp how to jump using your full body mass as that is the only way to load the suspension as much as possible.

The next day I went out testing my bike again and decided to try some bunny hops again while further tuning my bike with a friend.

While attempting I remembered how differently I jumped on my bike yesterday. Previously while doing manuals I was so concentrated on pulling the handle bars up that I was simply jumping with my foot and yanking up on the bars as hard as I could. Well, I was able to lift my front wheels up with no problem but forces from the yanking and jumping canceled each other out and I did not launch my body up at all and hence I was unable to bunny hop.

This time around, I concentrated on preloading the suspension and launching myself up first before yanking the bar. I was only meant to do a manual first but when I actually started to pull my front end up with me it felt very different (and natural). Instinctively I did what I had rehearsed in my head a million times (the second half of the bunny hop process described in this thread) and I was airborne!

I actually made it on my first attempt of the day !

I then started making one jump after another and within minutes, I was able to get myself over a foot off the ground (my suspension actually had a little too much rebound set in at the time and now that it is corrected I am getting around 10 inches). I even borrowed my friend's bike to try and I was going in the air with his bike too.

I was a real happy man for the rest of the day!

A big thank you to everyone who had contributed to this thread and good luck to all those who are still trying!


----------



## mtbmxstreet (May 12, 2011)

waaaa i need this, since i can't hop more than 2 mm T.T haha


----------



## raganwald (Mar 1, 2011)

ryan123 said:


> Never being able to bunny hop except with clipless pedals...


Many people with clipless pedals do something called a "level lift," where you jump straight up into the air and then pull both wheels of the bike up under you with your hands and with the clips on your shoes. Roadies do this all the time to clear small potholes or train tracks.

The Bunny hop has the signature move of getting the front wheel up first and following with the rear wheel. I know that when I switched to flats, it has been a struggle to let go of my memory of doing a level lift and do a proper bunny hop. You can do a level lift with flat pedals, it just requires pointing the toes down and using core tension.

But there's a limit to how much you can jump in a level lift: Since the bike stays horizontal, your torso can only rise so much before you have to start pulling the bike after you, so you can't get full leg extension. Whereas with a bunny hop, you can stand straight up before you have to pull the bike after you, so you can jump higher.

I've discovered that learning to ride with flat pedals makes me a better rider with clipless pedals. I have a lot more control over the rear wheel when I point the toes down and use body tension than when I pull on the clips.


----------



## UMDmtnbkr (Apr 20, 2011)

flowmaster said:


> False is right, you don't need to use your feet to pull up on the bike, you can absolutely do it barefoot, feet of pedals, whatever. The motion is the trick, just stick it out it, at a certain point you'll just go, ooooooohhhhhhhhh, clouds will part, champagne will rain from the skies and beautiful women will throw themselves at your feet.
> 
> Ok maybe no champagne.


Haha, but beautiful women? Definitely. Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## damng (May 17, 2011)

that is cool. I'm impressed


----------



## darkace256 (Jun 6, 2011)

Awesome videos!! Some great tips.


----------



## squapple (Jun 7, 2011)

nice vid!


----------



## bssmith1220 (Apr 17, 2011)

Awesome video and super helpful to a newb like me. I'm still trying to get it down though.


----------



## PhantomMs1 (Jun 9, 2011)

great tips for anyone!


----------



## Assassin1206 (Jun 19, 2011)

cool


----------



## aubzobot (Jun 5, 2011)

Interesting...


----------



## TerikE (Jun 21, 2011)

Good videos. Thanks..


----------



## Von551 (Jun 21, 2011)

nice!


----------



## Stealthy123 (Jun 7, 2011)

Excellent!


----------



## themoller (Jun 24, 2011)

Interesting
how similar is mountain biking with bmx?
new here, are there any "history" subforums on this site?


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

themoller said:


> Interesting
> how similar is mountain biking with bmx?
> new here, are there any "history" subforums on this site?


The biggest difference is the bike size.....so a mountain bike, 26 or 29, is going to be a bit more effort than bunny hopping on a BMX bike. I ride a 20 BMX bike, a 26" DJ bike and an XC mountain bike. They all feel different when hopping.

On the BMX bike, the front end comes up super easy compared to the other two. This is why on the DJ bikes you see the companies trying to shorten the chainstays a bunch.....to make it easier to pull up the front wheel. Doing a bunnyhop, that is what will get you the height, pulling up the front wheel super high. Basically, however high you can pop up the front wheel is how high you can pop up the back wheel if you tuck your knees towards your chest as the back wheel comes up.

On an XC bike, you will usually find a longer chainstay and a longer stem.....so bunny hopping is a bit awkward to say the least. Most XC bikes put your weight too far forward when you are standing because they design the bikes around a seated position. Here is my f-bom plug......our frame is designed to be comfortable and stable while standing or seated....., okay back to the bunny hop.

If you have an XC bike and a 100mm or longer stem, bunny hopping, jumping, and all that is going to be a bit odd. You have to pull up really....really hard with your arms, too hard in my opinion, to get the front wheel up. Then you can pop the back wheel up. While you are in the air your weight will likely be too far forward over the front wheel......thus most people land front wheel first when jumping XC bikes. You can make adjustments so this doesn't happen. I am not saying you can't hop or jump an XC bike, but it is quite different and more effort than on a BMX bike or 26" DJ bike simply because of the geometry. There is a reason those bikes are designed the way they are and well, they don't do XC very well for that reason.

Okay, that was the long answer...... Don't get me started on bunny hopping a 29er.....LOL.


----------



## rm86 (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info


----------



## ace2325 (Mar 21, 2011)

great video, helped a lot!


----------



## drdenski (Jul 2, 2011)

Cheers flow, those vids will def help me with the bunny hop, or kangaroo hop as my mate calls it (must be an aussie thing haha)

I've had the level lift down pat for some time now and was quite content in using that around the place, as I couldn't quite master the bunny hop. I can endo easily enough, I just had difficulty throwing all the pieces of the puzzle together. Much like the person who wrote the essay (cheers for that btw) on the mechanics behind the bunny hop, I need to know what's actually going on to be able to attempt the trick. 

As soon as the back comes good I'll be out there giving this a go!


----------



## Mercfh (Jul 6, 2011)

Very informative for newbs like me . Thanks!


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

Here is a good step by step bunnyhop how-to:

http://www.f-bomproducts.com/wiki/index.php?title=How_to_Bunnyhop

Make sure you learn the popping up the front and rear wheel first.....learning that first will help you do the bunnyhop a lot easier.


----------



## dangerzone9k (Jul 6, 2011)

post 4 for me... need one more before I can start my own thread.


----------



## BZ Gal (Feb 5, 2011)

i love the videos, THANK YOU! i'm a noob that learned to bunny hop today (on a 29er, no less). i'm only 2" off the ground, but it's a start!


----------



## Highfive Bro (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice vid man


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

manual63 said:


> Here is a good step by step bunnyhop how-to:
> 
> http://www.f-bomproducts.com/wiki/index.php?title=How_to_Bunnyhop
> 
> Make sure you learn the popping up the front and rear wheel first.....learning that first will help you do the bunnyhop a lot easier.


We now added a video to our bunnyhop how-to. It's nice to see so many people on here trying to help those who want to learn more.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

manual63 said:


> We now added a video to our bunnyhop how-to. It's nice to see so many people on here trying to help those who want to learn more.


That's cool you've created a site and video. I just thought I'd throw out some constructive criticism.

The text you've got there seems like a remarkably wordy description of a really simple process. I mean you could literally sum up a bunnyhop with just a few words, crouch, pull up, throw your weight forward... rock your bars, etc. but you've got a 1,200 word essay, just sayin...

Also, it is cool you've made a video as well, but generally speaking, if you're only going to literally repeat the exact same things the videos in the thread you're posting in go over, and in more or less the exact same manner, it really doesn't provide much value. Granted, you're describing the same technique, but maybe you might want to approach it in a unique way. The hi res is pretty nice, digital video has certainly come a long way in the last few years.

You definitely are putting out a good vibe though, helping other riders progress is always a good thing, but as the jinni said to Aladdin, "beeee yourself". :thumbsup:


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

All you dudes that have been making progress, keep it up. Once you get it down, being able to clear anything on the trail in your path is a feeling like few others. It will leave you grinning for sure


----------



## chrismyers (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks!


----------



## BZ Gal (Feb 5, 2011)

flowmaster said:


> The text you've got there seems like a remarkably wordy description of a really simple process. I mean you could literally sum up a bunnyhop with just a few words, crouch, pull up, throw your weight forward... rock your bars, etc. but you've got a 1,200 word essay, just sayin...


I completely disagree. I felt that the video followed some basic tenets of effective teaching. Show me what I'm going to do, break it down into steps, then show me the steps put together.

Perhaps this video was geared to help total noobs, like me. It worked for me!


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

BZ Gal said:


> I completely disagree. I felt that the video followed some basic tenets of effective teaching. Show me what I'm going to do, break it down into steps, then show me the steps put together.
> 
> Perhaps this video was geared to help total noobs, like me. It worked for me!


You quoted my issue with the text, on another link he's got a 1,200 word essay explaining the bunnyhop. The video, is shot for shot, the same as the OP videos. My point was not that it doesn't cover the right material in the right steps, it does, the problem is that it is just a copy of the original video.

Anyway, didn't want to derail the overall theme of the thread... take what you can, from wherever you can and learn from it.


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

flowmaster said:


> You quoted my issue with the text, on another link he's got a 1,200 word essay explaining the bunnyhop. The video, is shot for shot, the same as the OP videos. My point was not that it doesn't cover the right material in the right steps, it does, the problem is that it is just a copy of the original video.
> 
> Anyway, didn't want to derail the overall theme of the thread... take what you can, from wherever you can and learn from it.


We never saw the original video and we are doing a whole series, the bunny hop being one of the most important in the series. I am not surprised the videos have similar content.....it's the bunny hop and there are some standard steps to doing it.

The test is a lot, because I have been teaching for 15 years and have learned that not everyone is the same. One person gets it right away, while another needs a deep explanation. Some people get it if you say it one way, others get it if you say it the other way. It's for new riders. Anyway, I have gotten a ton of positive feedback on both the video and text.......this is the first negative I have seen.....


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

manual63 said:


> this is the first negative I have seen.....


Like I said, not negative feedback, but constructive criticism.

Anyway, 6 years ago when I recorded this, it was literally the only bunnyhop tutorial video out there. Today, there are hundreds, yours is among them. They all have value, and they all basically cover the same thing, which is why over the years I've tried to keep this thread focused. I mean you could go to youtube today and search bunnyhop tutorial, then start embedding video after video, but what value does that provide? Which again... was my original point, if you're just going to parrot what others have done, why reinvent the wheel?


----------



## BZ Gal (Feb 5, 2011)

flowmaster said:


> You quoted my issue with the text, on another link he's got a 1,200 word essay explaining the bunnyhop. The video, is shot for shot, the same as the OP videos. My point was not that it doesn't cover the right material in the right steps, it does, the problem is that it is just a copy of the original video.
> 
> Anyway, didn't want to derail the overall theme of the thread... take what you can, from wherever you can and learn from it.


Oooooooooooooooops, my bad! :eekster:


----------



## OleMan Glade (Jul 25, 2011)

Great vid. Never thought much about the mechanics to a bh, but looking at the vid, the motion of the bike looks very similar to a skateboard being ollie'd.

Very helpful. Txs.


----------



## flatinit (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks, great video


----------



## getagripsun (Jul 28, 2011)

Hello


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

getagripsun said:


> Hello


Hello.

Hey,

I just got to watch the vids and practice a bit and the next day I was getting airborne over a stud 










I also hurt my leg on the pedals pins (I did not had my seat post yet, so no saddle and I missed one jump and nothing to stop me from butt hurt on the frame ), so I have 3 nice scars to show off 

Red bloody hairy leg, like my bike ! (the bike is not hairy thought)

David


----------



## dirtnut (Jul 30, 2011)

Awesome Vid!


----------



## Bhaven (Aug 2, 2011)

Nice job on the videos, standing still bunny hop comes in handy


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

flowmaster said:


> Like I said, not negative feedback, but constructive criticism.
> 
> Anyway, 6 years ago when I recorded this, it was literally the only bunnyhop tutorial video out there. Today, there are hundreds, yours is among them. They all have value, and they all basically cover the same thing, which is why over the years I've tried to keep this thread focused. I mean you could go to youtube today and search bunnyhop tutorial, then start embedding video after video, but what value does that provide? Which again... was my original point, if you're just going to parrot what others have done, why reinvent the wheel?


Actually, our goal is quite different. We are trying make videos and have them all in the same location. That way people don't have to go all over the place to find how-to stuff. They can just go to one location and see a whole bunch of videos and text/photo how-tos. That, and we also do skills instruction for people who want to learn first hand.

......it's all good and this is a positive thread and it looks like people are getting a lot out of it.

We just filmed a bunch last weekend so we have more how-tos to come.....will post when they are available.


----------



## aan (Jul 30, 2011)

very helpful, thanks!!


----------



## Chicago Ryder (Apr 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## dougadesign (Jul 18, 2011)

be smart, be safe, helmets are optional.


----------



## Gopack (Aug 11, 2011)

Good vid


----------



## speedybacon (Jun 27, 2011)

How high is an efficient bunny hop? In other words should I be able to hop a curb, 2 feet, 3 feet, a mailbox? Obviously I'm not going bunny hop a mailbox but I'm curious as to how high you find yourself bunny hopping on the trails.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

speedybacon said:


> How high is an efficient bunny hop? In other words should I be able to hop a curb, 2 feet, 3 feet, a mailbox? Obviously I'm not going bunny hop a mailbox but I'm curious as to how high you find yourself bunny hopping on the trails.


Height and distance are dictated by the obstacle, but if you can clear a curb, that's a great place to start.

Trail bunnyhops range quite a bit, and I find that I bunnyhop pretty much every run I do DH or otherwise at some point or another, mostly DH because that's what I predominantly ride. I mean, I'm not exactly Peter cottontail, but there very frequently opportunities present themselves.

For example, you're ripping down the singletrack and a 3-4ft long section of rocks is coming up, your options are pretty limited: a) plow into the rocks letting your bike soak up the impacts (what most people do), b) unweight your bike as much as possible and float as much as you can through the rocks (still robs you of speed) or c) bunnyhop at speed not for height but distance and clear the entire thing. Even little hops here and there combined with pumping the track make a huge difference and you can really speed way up.

Larger obstacles require less speed and more height, for example one trail I hit often has a log down on it. It is big enough it can't realistically be ridden over, about hay bail size, but it can be bunnyhopped. Everyone I've ever seen there gets off, picks up bike and continues, but I just bunnyhop it and keep moving. It's fairly tall, but it doesn't take any kind of expert to clear it.

There are also different ways to use the bunnyhop. It isn't always about clearing a tall obstacle, or launching over something long in the trail (rock garden) but you can use it to move around on the trail. You can bunnyhop and pull to the left or right, while moving forward. So you kind of diagonally move over a foot or more. I've used this a bunch of times, in particular a secret trail near G spot in socal has a little sluice. Very rocky center, rocks on either side in spots. Riding along the left wall, started to run up to rocks that were unrideable, rocky in the middle, bunnyhopped off the left wall, cleared the middle rocks, pivot a little in air, land bike on right wall... keep ripping.

edit: Another example, ever been riding downhill and you've got grooves from where water has eroded channels, and if your tire goes into it, kiss turning goodbye. Very tiny hop and you clear it and keep moving. Or puddles on the trail... or dead stuff... or poop.. lol

Speed bumps put into the trail by hiking nazis are good for picking up speed. Small bunnyhop, push nose down and ride down the backside of the speedbump getting a mad boost in speed. The higher you go, the more you come down, the faster you go.

So an efficient bunnyhop is really only as high or as far as you need it to be, to do whatever it is you need to do. You can rail any trail without hopping at all, but when you can clear things in your way that you would otherwise scrub speed on, you will ride faster, smoother and have more fun in the process. IMHO It is a technique every rider should know how to do. :thumbsup:

From earlier in this thread and from the end of the video, here's a big trail bunnyhop:









You could get off and walk, or hop it and keep riding. :thumbsup:

Of you could rack yourself in the nads... :madman:


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

flowmaster said:


> Of you could rack yourself in the nads... :madman:


WTF ?

Like he was riding all the way on his rear wheel ?

Unless he took that hit in that position ?


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

David C said:


> WTF ?
> 
> Like he was riding all the way on his rear wheel ?
> 
> Unless he took that hit in that position ?


LOL well basically you've really got to have some decent speed to clear that gap, so you come hauling a$$ down the trail, then start to bunnyhop at the last moment so your back tire is still rolling right up to the edge. He decided at that moment he couldn't pull it off, but he had already committed, he tried to bail off backwards, but had so much forward momentum he just kept going with the bike and well... goodbye family jewels lol It is a good 7 to 8 ft distance though.

To be fair, he made it when he tried it again.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

flowmaster said:


> LOL well basically you've really got to have some decent speed to clear that gap, so you come hauling a$$ down the trail, then start to bunnyhop at the last moment so your back tire is still rolling right up to the edge. He decided at that moment he couldn't pull it off, but he had already committed, he tried to bail off backwards, but had so much forward momentum he just kept going with the bike and well... goodbye family jewels lol It is a good 7 to 8 ft distance though.
> 
> To be fair, he made it when he tried it again.




I don't think I will even try it live on the trail without knowing I'm 100% able to do it... I don't want my bike to suck that much water...

But I keep on practicing every time I get on my bike and I'm starting to be able to move from side to side without much speed... almost standing still, and just jump.

But I still have those scars from my training of 2 weeks ago...

:thumbsup:

David


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

speedybacon said:


> How high is an efficient bunny hop? In other words should I be able to hop a curb, 2 feet, 3 feet, a mailbox? Obviously I'm not going bunny hop a mailbox but I'm curious as to how high you find yourself bunny hopping on the trails.


A curb is a good start. If you can comfortably hop up a curb, that would be good for the small stuff in the trail. I personally like to be able to hop over larger log piles. I don't completely clear them, I hop over the front and just crest the top so I can land on the backside of them. I can hop about 3 feet high on my mountain bike and quite a bit higher on my BMX bike. So it all depends on what you want to do. Make sure as you get higher hops, they are controlled hops. If you are not in control of your bike when you hop, I don't suggest trying them on the trail until you have them down smooth and as second nature.


----------



## Babafesh (Aug 22, 2011)

Great video


----------



## reedfe (Sep 5, 2011)

wow thanks for the vid. very intrcutional. i'll try it out tomorrow


----------



## lcmp (Aug 24, 2011)

Thanks for the video...


----------



## elcaro1101 (Sep 1, 2011)

nice vid, good music!


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

Stuff like bunny hops and manuals are stuff those of us who have ridden bmx since we could walk have really taken for granted lol.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

SuperSlow35th said:


> Stuff like bunny hops and manuals are stuff those of us who have ridden bmx since we could walk have really taken for granted lol.


That is very true, and basically why I recorded the video. I first learned how on a steel huffy bmx bike back in 1983, been doing it ever since.


----------



## SuperSlow35th (Jul 22, 2011)

flowmaster said:


> That is very true, and basically why I recorded the video. I first learned how on a steel huffy bmx bike back in 1983, been doing it ever since.


I dont know how helpful this is or if its already been mentioned. But what helped me learn to bunny hop was Id lay a 2x4 flatside down on the sidewalk. Id ride toward it and lift the front wheel then let the rear wheel hit it while jumping up. The tire hitting the 2x4 kind of forced the bike to make the motion of a proper bunnyhop. This also resulted in me ending up on my face a few times but take it for whats its worth.


----------



## johnj2803 (Apr 30, 2011)

just read the first and last pages, Thanks for the videos! will try this soon!


----------



## Circusbike (Sep 7, 2011)

great video--easy to follow instructions--thanks.


----------



## mkb77 (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info, can't wait to pull the trigger on a bike and give this a try.


----------



## scotty s (Aug 28, 2011)

Cool vids...thx


----------



## P-TownBeatDown (Sep 8, 2011)

Awesome! thx dude


----------



## aluminex (Apr 21, 2008)

thanks


----------



## dba4life (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks for the vid. Your info combined with bringing back some old school BMX freestyle skills has helped me


----------



## jakester29959 (Aug 30, 2011)

thanks for the vid... helpfull


----------



## Faralon (Oct 3, 2011)

Thanks for the tutorial!


----------



## jadencat (Sep 18, 2011)

Good stuff man


----------



## p550iq (Sep 25, 2011)

thanks will try out


----------



## andres0540 (Sep 17, 2011)

*Bunny hopping step by step*

Great video 
Thanks
there is also a stpe by step video on youtube
search bunny hopping step by step


----------



## FMF8404 (Oct 4, 2011)

Nice video, it'll help


----------



## LuckyDucky (Oct 10, 2011)

Thanks for the nice tutorial!

I've always bunny hopped keeping my bike level but it looks like you bring the front tire up a lot first. I will try that to see if I can jump higher!


----------



## pitbull30 (Jun 29, 2008)

David C said:


> Hello.
> 
> Hey,
> 
> ...


Put your seat back on! You are scaring me! **ouch**


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

pitbull30 said:


> Put your seat back on! You are scaring me! **ouch**


Ahah ! Yeah, I learned it the hard way, I missed one jump and got butt hurt on that seat tube. But now I got my seat post and saddle up and poking my butt when I jump to high 

David


----------



## rasputero (Sep 30, 2011)

Cool!


----------



## ArcArsenal (Oct 21, 2011)

Great video. Had me airborn in only a few tries. 

From someone who is just getting back into biking after 10 years away that's pretty good! :thumbsup:


----------



## Napalm1942 (Nov 19, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## Jack Archer (Aug 5, 2011)

Had a dream I was bunny hopping on my bike. Then I woke up and was really disappointed.... Must go try this now.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

Jack Atcher said:


> Had a dream I was bunny hopping on my bike. Then I woke up and was really disappointed.... Must go try this now.


I had a dream last night I had a playboy girl dressed as a bunny riding me... Then I woke up and I was really glad that ***** didn't ride my bike


----------



## VFXterra (Nov 8, 2011)

Add another happy customer to the list 

After two decades of very causual XC and road riding I have never learned how to do this.

Today I was carrying some decent speed down a dry/sandy descent and decided to try it. Leaned far back, crouched low, pulled up on the bars, sprung forward and HOLY CRAP MY BIKE IS FLYING! I kept doing it over and over all the way home. I was giggling out loud when the bike felt like it was glued to my feet and the back of the bike actually left the ground. That's a good ride turned into a great ride. To be fair, I'm probably only getting a few inches off the ground, but this is a big deal to me! By the time I got home I had bunny hopped probably two dozen times and ended the ride by bunny hopping into the driveway over the 1.5" lip on the concrete. Thanks for a great tutorial.


----------



## EZuphill (Nov 21, 2011)

*bunnyhop*

I have to try it!


----------



## DirtBikeRider (Nov 21, 2011)

Bunny Hops rock, when riding in urban areas it is a lot of fun to do it up and over curbs etc. Wheelies though, now those are super fun too.


----------



## notrandom (Nov 23, 2011)

Ha! nice hop.


----------



## opiants (May 15, 2011)

It's so damn easy watching it from the video yet so hard when you try to actually do it. You help me get motivated every time I watch the video though! 

EDIT: Where is volume 4??!


----------



## CapaCapa (Nov 23, 2011)

Thanks!


----------



## 123kij (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## DieTheVillain (Oct 1, 2011)

im gonna work on this as soon as I get home


----------



## Mr.Dman (Dec 12, 2011)

Help! the video doesn't work for me? How do I get it to work?


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Mr.Dman said:


> Help! the video doesn't work for me? How do I get it to work?


I kinda broke things when I started rearranging my website again I've gone to wordpress so the link is messed up to the file. I'll move things around as soon as I get a chance so you can download the higher resolution verison, but here's the video from youtube for now.






How to Bunnyhop your MTB - YouTube


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

VFXterra said:


> Add another happy customer to the list
> 
> After two decades of very causual XC and road riding I have never learned how to do this.
> 
> Today I was carrying some decent speed down a dry/sandy descent and decided to try it. Leaned far back, crouched low, pulled up on the bars, sprung forward and HOLY CRAP MY BIKE IS FLYING! I kept doing it over and over all the way home. I was giggling out loud when the bike felt like it was glued to my feet and the back of the bike actually left the ground. That's a good ride turned into a great ride. To be fair, I'm probably only getting a few inches off the ground, but this is a big deal to me! By the time I got home I had bunny hopped probably two dozen times and ended the ride by bunny hopping into the driveway over the 1.5" lip on the concrete. Thanks for a great tutorial.


Haha that is awesome dude, kick ass :thumbsup:



opiants said:


> It's so damn easy watching it from the video yet so hard when you try to actually do it. You help me get motivated every time I watch the video though!
> 
> EDIT: Where is volume 4??!


If you haven't already gotten it down stick with it bro, once you get the first one, it is easy from there and you'll only get better


----------



## Stan1984 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sweet dude big help


----------



## Stan1984 (Dec 17, 2011)

Keep it coming


----------



## Stan1984 (Dec 17, 2011)

Need more of this


----------



## Stan1984 (Dec 17, 2011)

Sweeeet


----------



## Ed3 (Dec 18, 2011)

Thanks - a great clip, really helpful!!


----------



## Mr.Dman (Dec 12, 2011)

*I can do it!*

Man thanks so much! I've never been able to do this and with this video I was able to bunnyhop!!!!!


----------



## Mr.Dman (Dec 12, 2011)

*I can do it!*

Man thanks so much! I've never been able to do this and with this video I was able to bunnyhop!!!!!


----------



## OpsMan (Dec 25, 2011)

Thanks for the youtube redirect. I'm going to try it out once I get these new pedals on.


----------



## leadfoot321 (Oct 6, 2011)

Awesome. thanks for the vid.


----------



## leadfoot321 (Oct 6, 2011)

oops... double post!


----------



## CrazyDB (Dec 28, 2011)

I learned how to bunny hop about 28 years ago on my old BMX bike when I was 10 or 11. When I took up mountain biking a couple of months ago the need, the old skill came in handy.

I have no problem getting off the ground (with platforms OR clipped in). I built myself some hurdles out of some wood planks and have hurdles 4" - 12" in 2" increments (4-6-8-10-12) I can clear the 4-10 every time, the 12 I get most of the time.

Then I hit the trails and any log in the trail over about 6" means my crank is hitting. It's so aggrevating. I can not seem to take the skill that is so thoughtless in the driveway and put to good use. Will keep trying and while my crank has held up I am thankful that chainrings are not too expensive. If anyone has any advice I would love to hear it.


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

CrazyDB said:


> I learned how to bunny hop about 28 years ago on my old BMX bike when I was 10 or 11. When I took up mountain biking a couple of months ago the need, the old skill came in handy.
> 
> I have no problem getting off the ground (with platforms OR clipped in). I built myself some hurdles out of some wood planks and have hurdles 4" - 12" in 2" increments (4-6-8-10-12) I can clear the 4-10 every time, the 12 I get most of the time.
> 
> Then I hit the trails and any log in the trail over about 6" means my crank is hitting. It's so aggrevating. I can not seem to take the skill that is so thoughtless in the driveway and put to good use. Will keep trying and while my crank has held up I am thankful that chainrings are not too expensive. If anyone has any advice I would love to hear it.


Use a bash guard in first place. Then practice and watch out not to crack your toes on the log


----------



## epic510 (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice


----------



## epic510 (Dec 15, 2011)

Cool


----------



## estrellainfo (Oct 15, 2011)

I am learning to do this ...

I tried and failed a few times and then hit ... put to practice perfect. takes a while ...

I'm still sick. but I will improve with these videos.

My biggest problem in the jump, is when I come back I do not fall smoothly, I fall awkwardly strong. thus spoils the rear wheel alignment ....

but getting to ....

open .... and happy new year ...


----------



## TeamAlchemist (Dec 31, 2011)

*Too many redirects?*

I get this when I click on the link:

This webpage has a redirect loop
The webpage at http://www.secretreality.com/404.html has resulted in too many redirects.

Anyone thoughts? From what I can tell, the video is definitely worth watching. Thanks!


----------



## Raptrox (Jan 1, 2012)

Yeah I've got the same problem there's still no snow here in southern Ontario and I've been bored lately and and hoping to start practicing as I'm new to the sport


----------



## DigitalDJ (Jan 3, 2012)

Hmm good to know, gotta try it. Thanks!


----------



## bikeface2012 (Jan 5, 2012)

sweet thanks dude


----------



## bikeface2012 (Jan 5, 2012)

i will try now


----------



## bikeface2012 (Jan 5, 2012)

that was rad


----------



## bikeface2012 (Jan 5, 2012)

very cool


----------



## bikeface2012 (Jan 5, 2012)

really cool


----------



## Clack (Jan 5, 2012)

post count pad so I can post. nice vid.


----------



## Jman0000 (Oct 7, 2011)

link is dead


----------



## SH4RKY (Jan 2, 2012)

Jman0000 said:


> link is dead


As above, link is dead.

I found SPDs are a great way to cheating bunny hop.... haha.


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

SH4RKY said:


> As above, link is dead.
> 
> I found SPDs are a great way to cheating bunny hop.... haha.


I had embedded the video into this thread (up a few posts) because I recently totally rearranged things on my site going to wordpress, but I just rebuilt the tutorial page and *relinked it off the 404.*

All of the full size videos are linked there, as well as the embedded youtube versions of them: *Secretreality | Mountain Bike tutorials*


----------



## bro_die (Jan 12, 2012)

This is cool. ill be trying this out if it works out for me.


----------



## ourobrs (Jan 14, 2012)

love it


----------



## rskopek (Jan 12, 2012)

Thanks for reposting!


----------



## saltpot (Jan 17, 2012)

Great video tutorial! It was very informative. Trying it out again this afternoon. I flunked it before, but your tips should get me on the right track.

Do I need to empty the whole 12 pack before jumping over it? Is that a requirement?


----------



## kris. (Jan 14, 2012)

saltpot said:


> Do I need to empty the whole 12 pack before jumping over it? Is that a requirement?


It is. 
I´m shure!


----------



## starks_25 (Jan 16, 2012)

Bunny hopped onto the sidewalk  Was kinda scared but just went for it.


----------



## Conzoid (Jan 24, 2012)

now i know hot to bunny hop thanks:skep:


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

saltpot said:


> Great video tutorial! It was very informative. Trying it out again this afternoon. I flunked it before, but your tips should get me on the right track.
> 
> Do I need to empty the whole 12 pack before jumping over it? Is that a requirement?


Awesome, I hope it helped out 

As for the 12 pack, it would certainly boost the confidence levels a bit. No whether or not it would end well... 



rskopek said:


> Thanks for reposting!


yw, no worries 



starks_25 said:


> Bunny hopped onto the sidewalk  Was kinda scared but just went for it.


Kick a.ss The awesome part is once you've gotten the curb down, you're really set for around town riding. Just keep at it, there's a ton of things to hop over, next thing you know, you'll be clearing islands in the middle of the street to get to the other side. Trail bunnyhops in short order. Very cool man :thumbsup:


----------



## timmy96815 (Jan 24, 2012)

thanks, sweet!


----------



## richardshore (Jan 26, 2012)

Nice little guide there mate!


----------



## reggie16 (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## wisch (Jan 30, 2012)

aawesome


----------



## ncologerojr (Feb 4, 2012)

Nice job. :thumbsup:


----------



## wayniak (Feb 5, 2012)

good stuff


----------



## onebigpssy (Feb 5, 2012)

this is awesome!!!!


----------



## saxman2u (Feb 12, 2012)

awesome!


----------



## endless108 (Feb 12, 2012)

awesomeness!


----------



## ka1209 (Jan 31, 2012)

*thanks*

thanks alot, did help, but nothing helps more then getting your ass on the bike and doing it over and over.


----------



## CarbonSquirrel (Oct 10, 2009)

Nice one. I like the site. Will be visiting quite a lot


----------



## tony48 (Feb 15, 2012)

I'd like to point out that I learned to bunny hop on a bike with front shocks and I thought that made it a lot easier.....maybe if you're having trouble learning then you should try this


----------



## fvfvfv (Nov 15, 2010)

thanks


----------



## HePE27 (Feb 20, 2012)

Thanks I am getting a bike very very soon... I'll give this a try.. Thanks


----------



## Nom de Guerre (Feb 12, 2012)

Much appreciated, and nice blog too! I look forward to learning and practicing.


----------



## argin (Dec 26, 2011)

cool thanks


----------



## santiago_sf (Feb 24, 2012)

super cool!!
this is by far the best bunny hop tutorial. thanks a lot man. ive been practicing and last friday i jumped a football and other smaller things, but today i did try again but nothing. so im back here in the theory clases haha.


----------



## vylanous (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice video! Now we need one going roof to roof...


----------



## rhysjenz (Mar 3, 2012)

I've got a friend who'd love this. Better get some practice in.


----------



## bsfswisher (Sep 13, 2011)

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## raider32assassin (Mar 6, 2012)

nice video


----------



## dukefenix (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice!


----------



## ExpoGeorgia (Mar 7, 2012)

To cool man, nice job :thumbsup:


----------



## Koin (Mar 7, 2012)

Awesome! Now time to practice!


----------



## mgdeftones (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## bikin_pat (Mar 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## cheukitout (Mar 9, 2012)

That's cool~Thx and it helps me a lot!


----------



## Aceldama (Jan 18, 2005)

Thank for taking the time to put this together. I learned how to bunny hop as a kid on a BMX bike but never got very good at it. Now I'm trying to take it to the 'next level'.


----------



## XC-Trail-Man24 (Feb 11, 2012)

Cool Video-mad props for making it!


----------



## dbowperson (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Griffins (Mar 13, 2012)

Cool video. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## NinerHolic (Feb 6, 2012)

*Bunny Hop*

Very nice. Slow mo and descripton helps immensely as all you usually see is a blur when someone is trying to show you.


----------



## SRock24 (Mar 10, 2012)

nice video. the frame by frame is really nice. thanks


----------



## Jonnybmac (Mar 14, 2012)

nice lttle watch


----------



## JTF2 (Mar 17, 2012)

good vid


----------



## floresjc (Mar 18, 2012)

Awesome thread.


----------



## mamotchan (Mar 15, 2012)

awesome video flowmaster, thanks


----------



## BSmith906 (Mar 21, 2012)

thanks!!


----------



## fvfvfv (Nov 15, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## unityispower (Mar 22, 2012)

Awesome job.


----------



## LooseCannon1 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice


----------



## TommyTDL (Mar 20, 2012)

good stuff flowmaster, thanks.


----------



## 36dbldz (Mar 23, 2012)

good vid


----------



## 36dbldz (Mar 23, 2012)

this is a great learning site


----------



## 36dbldz (Mar 23, 2012)

also trying to build my post power!


----------



## bean. (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks for the tutorial! I'm having a little trouble getting my back tire off the ground. Gonna keep working at it though.


----------



## mrpalaviccini (Mar 24, 2012)

*Sweet post!*

Thanks for sharing


----------



## airic81 (Sep 8, 2011)

Good Vid!


----------



## dyenation (Mar 20, 2012)

I get a 404; but I found the video still. Thanks for the link.


----------



## IamDefiler (Mar 23, 2012)

Nicely done...


----------



## njmark84 (Apr 1, 2012)

Awesome video, can't wait to try this.


----------



## Max Q (May 24, 2011)

Thanks for the video.

AKA: King of the page


----------



## TwigJumper (Mar 14, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## jojokaizer (Apr 4, 2012)

nice


----------



## evenes (Apr 1, 2012)

Very helpful. Thanks!


----------



## spartus625 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you very well done


----------



## slowgirl (Apr 6, 2012)

*Help, can't use this site and can't ride my bike*

Hey there

I registered here to ask a riding question, but can't figure out how to post a message, so trying to reply to someone else's thread in the hope that someone will answer this for me. Sorry.

My question. Riding downhill, slopes, drops etc.

My boyfriend is a really good rider and has previously taught me to get right back off my seat, seat post in my stomach and bend my knees and let my arms go straight. However, my riding confidence has got really low and I have no control after the drop etc. I had a couple of big crashes and started walking stuff I could easily ride.

I signed up for a mt bike skills course and was told my riding position was really bad.

Instead I have been told to ride to the start of the drop bend my elbows and get my chest more over my handlebars but really low. I have been told to keep my legs straight.

I am not sure what happens with my legs when I go over the drop. My arms sort of straighten out and then bend again (sort of the same as my boyfriend does). My instructor agrees that the knees act as shock absorbers.

I am riding much harder drops this way and have more control once I go over them, so able to ride a series of steps and drops, can brake better without skidding etc and can steer. I have been riding up to now without any steering and not realizing I didn't really have steering, just thought I was a lousy rider.

But my boyfriend hates this position and thinks it is wrong and I will have a big crash - so what do I do?? I am starting to get really upset. Went for a ride with bf this morning and ended up freezing at the top of a drop with some many ideas in my head. Then we had a big fight which didn't make it fun or help my confidence.

I have searched utube and bike instruction and most say do the same as my boyfriend???
My instructor seems like a really good rider too and rides everything really smoothly and easily. My instructor is a cross country rider, my bf is a downhiller.
Can anyone please help? Sorry for posting in the wrong place.
Slowgirl


----------



## slowgirl (Apr 6, 2012)

ps, if anyone can tell me how to get a post started in the right place I would be grateful. Many thanks'


----------



## DeathByCactus (Apr 5, 2012)

Thanks for the videos! The wheelie drop video was immensly useful!


----------



## tcc13 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for this. Used to do these on a bmx bike when I was younger


----------



## sevoma (Apr 8, 2012)

Thanks, that helps a bit.. I've been thinking of going clipless to help out but i'll trying keeping at it.


----------



## purplewallz (Apr 8, 2012)

thanks, good stuff


----------



## crowfoot (Apr 9, 2012)

ditto, great vid


----------



## KingKongBKR (Mar 28, 2012)

Yea, I would like to see a wheelie vid.


----------



## TrailBlazr (Apr 12, 2012)

Nice :thumbsup:


----------



## Mikerichher (Apr 14, 2012)

Time to go do some bunny hopping !!!


----------



## jblunt791 (Apr 14, 2012)

thanks


----------



## davecheng (Apr 6, 2012)

Geometry of a 29er XC bike makes things a lot tougher.


----------



## stol2004 (Apr 16, 2012)

thank you


----------



## inonutin (Mar 29, 2012)

nice video, thanks


----------



## colorado91 (Apr 18, 2012)

Nice tutorial!


----------



## Vthokies422 (Apr 20, 2012)

Cool


----------



## NErider (Apr 1, 2012)

Nice vid keep them coming


----------



## blankoii (Mar 21, 2012)

Wow.. looks easy. But i cannot get my rear wheel up even after a few attempts T.T


----------



## lanetxgp1 (Apr 22, 2012)

Sweet hops dude.


----------



## pickles1107 (Apr 21, 2012)

Nice! I need to practice this.


----------



## JamesEitz (Apr 23, 2012)

Ha! This was alot easier when I was 15 and on my BMX!

29er is a little heavier!


----------



## puls4521 (Apr 26, 2012)

Great videos to learn some fundamentals.


----------



## dshack (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks for the videos...very helpful!


----------



## MudKatt (Apr 29, 2012)

Thank you, Thing like this are harder as you get older .... lol


----------



## [email protected] (May 5, 2012)

hahahaha.....i 'm hooping


----------



## thomasg76 (May 12, 2012)

Very Nice


----------



## grizzlypaugh (May 17, 2012)

very good tutorial


----------



## jl2at (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## samguan (May 19, 2012)

nice post


----------



## ryencool (Apr 20, 2012)

[No message]


----------



## The111 (May 20, 2012)

JamesEitz said:


> Ha! This was alot easier when I was 15 and on my BMX!
> 
> 29er is a little heavier!


Same here... I could bunnyhop my BMX around 33" IIRC. Not sure about my new MTB. However... the video in the OP seems to not work anymore?


----------



## watchman323 (May 3, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## Cocktail (May 28, 2012)

Great info


----------



## clientownage (May 31, 2012)

Very good video!Im enjoyed to see this!Cheers!


----------



## liricooli (May 26, 2012)

nice!


----------



## kprocivic (Feb 1, 2012)

For whatever reason I never learned how to bunny hop like that. Since my first bmx bike i have always lifted the front and rear of the bike at the same time. I need to learn the correct way because your way seems so much more efficient. It's hard breaking old habits though.


----------



## airforceteacher (May 31, 2012)

Ughh - never tried this before, but I'm gonna try to learn. What is the oldest age anyone's ever learned this?

Also, I noted the bike at the beginning of the video is fully suspended. Can you do it with a hardtail?


----------



## David C (May 25, 2011)

airforceteacher said:


> Also, I noted the bike at the beginning of the video is fully suspended. Can you do it with a hardtail?


You can do it with any bike. Sure it will seems easier with a full squish at first, but you'll get better off a hardtail.


----------



## airforceteacher (May 31, 2012)

Well, I get the bike Wednesday. Hopefully I can be trying this next Saturday!


----------



## RustyLeaf (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for the tips


----------



## astronautrob (Jun 5, 2012)

wow cool!


----------



## oglop (Jun 8, 2012)

great job!


----------



## EQWoody (Jun 11, 2012)

Great info, thanks a lot.


----------



## GrizzlyBear (Jun 11, 2012)

thanks


----------



## GenesisCash (May 3, 2012)

Good vid


----------



## giant_revel_1_rider (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks, its come in handy


----------



## KungPow (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweet


----------



## dirtyokie (Jun 14, 2012)

havent even heard the term bunny hop since i was riding a huffy in 1985 awesome


----------



## Stive (Jun 14, 2012)

Nice


----------



## Racerx8000 (Jun 18, 2012)

Awesome, lots of help.


----------



## desert-rat (Jun 12, 2012)

Never thought that I would wanna learn to bunny hop, but seems like fun.


----------



## Rustyy117 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks for the vids, I'm still rubbish but atleast I know the right technique


----------



## BigGK (Jun 22, 2012)

awesome post!


----------



## mattymcp (May 25, 2011)

Nice vid!


----------



## Millfox (Jun 22, 2012)

Nice vid. Thanks for making it mate.


----------



## moses5488 (Jul 2, 2012)

thanks!


----------



## Gotchaman (Jul 4, 2010)

That page is not available. It says 404: void


----------



## Gotchaman (Jul 4, 2010)

oh but there are tutorial vidoes on the front page. thanks.


----------



## dynamodayak (Jul 6, 2012)

Been learning and practicing since I saw the videos. Thanks to the guy who made the videos


----------



## fee (Jul 6, 2012)

Great


----------



## hybridtracer (Jul 7, 2012)

*Nice*

Gonna try this out today


----------



## MKGard (Jul 9, 2012)

I wish i had this when i was a kid. The bunny-hop was an unattainable dream back then.


----------



## MKGard (Jul 9, 2012)

Nice work on the video by the way. You should look into doing more with increasingly advance information.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

I tried doing this today. I suck. lol. I'm sure it would be easier with clip shoes, but I don't have shoes like that.


----------



## Dr. Who? (Jul 13, 2012)

Love it. Thanks!


----------



## wernst (Jul 10, 2012)

Food for thought. thanks.

_Warr


----------



## Tmshokie (Jul 17, 2012)

*Helpful*

Need to get my kid to help me.


----------



## K.Rawson (Jul 19, 2012)

well done sir, thank you.


----------



## Mazukea (Jul 9, 2012)

I CAN BUNNYHOP NOW!!! WooT! It took me a week to figure it out, but now I got it down. 


okay I'm done celebrating...

thanks for listening.


----------



## Danny523 (Jul 21, 2012)

it worked!


----------



## jnorkol (Jul 22, 2012)

cool video !!!!!


----------



## MattyJ568 (Jul 25, 2012)

Nice Video


----------



## Left-ear (Jul 26, 2012)

I could bunny hop from my bmx days, but this was even more helpful


----------



## BrandNewDaddy (Jul 27, 2012)

Always found bunnyhops to be a thing of the 80's but this was a cool vid


----------



## eh steve (May 28, 2012)

BrandNewDaddy said:


> Always found bunnyhops to be a thing of the 80's but this was a cool vid


Well how do you expect to get over an obstacle you can't just roll over? Hops aren't a fad they are a skill and one all mtn bikers should have.


----------



## CloudCasters (Jul 29, 2012)

one of the videos has the content blocked - usa


----------



## Natedeezy (Feb 28, 2011)

nice vid!


----------



## Canamerican (Jul 30, 2012)

Thanks! Good info.


----------



## mzs6 (Jul 27, 2012)

Good tutorial. I'll definitely try this.


----------



## dktotz (Jul 30, 2012)

I always had a problem doing bunnyhop’s. Whenever I try it, I often execute a double jump.


----------



## Hinrichs3 (Aug 10, 2012)

Good. Vid


----------



## chuatz (May 3, 2012)

i need lots of practice


----------



## Hitmanbob (Apr 8, 2012)

Great tutorial!


----------



## Twalt87 (Aug 14, 2012)

exactly what i needed, thanks a ton.


----------



## scope56 (Jul 23, 2012)

this is very useful, appreciated.


----------



## maxnik (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you for the tutorial!


----------



## londonaero (Aug 11, 2012)

Great tutorial! Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fantom-29 (Aug 15, 2012)

Great vid!


----------



## adrianbk (Jul 14, 2012)

Getting a 404 when I try and access the page/download video


----------



## dirtyRider9 (Aug 16, 2012)

good stuff


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2012)

very helpful. thanks!


----------



## MuchooSmoocho (Aug 17, 2012)

need to lose 30 lbs, i can barely get over catepillars


----------



## McCrea (Aug 17, 2012)

Great tips thanks!


----------



## GoatHornz (Jul 20, 2012)

how i learned to bunny hop was to practice it going down a hill and hopping over sewer grates. Cool video btw.


----------



## Blue-Destiny (Aug 19, 2012)

Very cool video! Nice job there.


----------



## NickFL (Aug 21, 2012)

Love the good ol hop


----------



## Accex (Aug 11, 2012)

I finnaly make it 

My jumps started to look like bunnyhop


----------



## flowmaster (Jan 22, 2004)

Orlando446 said:


> Can you rehost the video somewhere or email it to me or something? eman54 at gmail.com


Try this: Secretreality | Mountain Bike tutorials


----------



## bcruze (Jul 11, 2012)

great video, i could have used it to better explain to a new rider a few weeks ago!


----------



## jwmachon (Aug 25, 2012)

good videos


----------



## Iron Horse 12 (Aug 28, 2012)

Great info for a newbie:thumbsup:


----------



## vivitiger (Aug 28, 2012)

Perfect....


----------



## wrfreeman (Aug 30, 2012)

Thanks for another great tutorial!


----------



## Dyablo (Sep 3, 2012)

*great video*

Like the fangles and frame by frame


----------



## Niner_Boy (Sep 4, 2012)

Still perfecting...thanks for this


----------



## doctadocta (Sep 4, 2012)

Very informative


----------



## ritchiehulse (Sep 12, 2012)

get me hopping thanks


----------



## jiveSEVEN (Jun 20, 2012)

thanks for sharing, noobs like me will benefit from the videos!


----------



## aznlegendzx (Sep 19, 2012)

Nice work


----------



## nospamonline (Sep 20, 2012)

+1!


----------



## GeauxLSUtigers7 (Sep 9, 2011)

watched


----------



## fastmvr (May 24, 2012)

Awesome....thanks so much!


----------



## Olioliolioooooo (Sep 23, 2012)

Nice tutorial. Learning bunnyhops will be the death of me haha


----------



## MIOM (Sep 24, 2012)

Perfect!


----------



## roadiohead (Sep 25, 2012)

Wow nice work dude


----------



## ckc527 (Sep 23, 2012)

thx!


----------



## Derek_ (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice basic vids


----------



## john16 (Sep 25, 2012)

thanks for the help


----------



## slcty (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## Phipps420 (May 21, 2012)

*Great Vid*

Great Video, helped me out immensely at Rocky Knob last weekend, in Boone

:thumbsup:


----------



## XCountryCpl (Oct 4, 2012)

*Bunny hop*

This is by far the most helpful link ever, been trying to get this forever... Thank you (I know it may be someone else's videos, but whoever, they were very helpful!) :thumbsup:


----------



## Trek3900 (Oct 3, 2012)

I really enjoyed the step by step instructions.


----------



## egypticus (Oct 6, 2012)

lol awesome


----------



## _Alberto_ (Sep 8, 2012)

Like many I could never BH as a kid. Simply couldn't lift the rear.

Got back into riding in July of this year. Focused on my trail skills but this has always bothered me. I had tried some tutorials but gotten frustrated when failing. Yesterday with the help of a friend and focusing on springing my legs I achieved it. I was missing the fact that I have to essentially jump my entire body I was too focused on the front previously and doing nothing with the rear.

Had higher pics but they blurred bad. Not bad for a 29er. Keep practicing!


----------



## Bludshroom (Oct 6, 2012)

Tried today, and failed so hard..


----------



## arkhamasylum (Mar 29, 2012)

thanks for this, great help  although in times when i get to pull it off, my rear whips either left or right, how to prevent this?


----------



## monkatizer (Oct 10, 2012)

nice


----------



## BobbyWilliams (Aug 3, 2004)

Humm... Video is blocked for me.


----------



## Dhbiker14 (Oct 17, 2012)

nice tutorial


----------



## Huggywuggybear (Oct 18, 2012)

Good videos. Thank you


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

" This video contains content from WMG and UMPG Publishing, one or more of whom have blocked it in your country on copyright grounds.
Sorry about that."



And the record companies WONDER why people are pissed at them?!


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

I'm scared to try this! 

I think I need to be able to do wheelies before I do this, huh?


----------



## MickOR (Oct 21, 2012)

Very good !


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

Bikemaya said:


> I'm scared to try this!
> 
> I think I need to be able to do wheelies before I do this, huh?


No.

Being able to do manual probably would help, but I think it's still optional (I was able to bunny hop over a foot before I ever learned manual).


----------



## Bikemaya (Sep 24, 2012)

On a whim after reading this thread, I tried some track stands. Everyone always told me I have good balance, and those attempts proved it. I was able to hold them for a few seconds with minimal effort. If I follow the tricks and practice for a week, I can probably hold them for quite a while 

Now, those picking up exercises or anything that takes my hands off the bars? No chance. Anything with a major weight shift like that majorly screws my balance up, which is why I am afraid of bunny hops, drops, etc. Any easier exercises that will help with that?


----------



## kevinv89 (Oct 22, 2012)

Good tutorial OP thanks!


----------



## Thirdeye270 (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks this was a lot of help


----------



## RC24 (Oct 18, 2012)

Is it just me getting a 404 error?

It's been about 15 years since I have ridden, the last time was on a BMX bike which I have no problem getting in the air, but purchased a 29er last week and either forgot how to bunny hop, or just need to change my technique on the bigger bike. Been trying to watch this clip for a week but am getting 404 errors even when I try to save the target as.


----------



## wanna_ride? (Oct 24, 2012)

I've never struggled to BH but recently had a 29" hardtail and REALLY struggled to finesse that beast off the ground more than 8" or so..
I got a 26er that weighed half as much and it came back like I was 17 again.
Good to see a bunch of people learning the vital skill.


----------



## ElDuderino2412 (Oct 24, 2012)

thanks very informative


----------



## RC24 (Oct 18, 2012)

...so I'm the only one getting a 404 error?


----------



## Katz (Jan 29, 2012)

RC24 said:


> ...so I'm the only one getting a 404 error?


Try this link. Simple "left click", rather than "right-click & save-as."

Secretreality | Mountain Bike tutorials


----------



## RC24 (Oct 18, 2012)

Looks like I just gotta get used to riding again. I was hoping there was a secret "holy grail" trick to bunny hopping a MTB, but it's the same stuff I used to do on my smaller bikes. I'll get out there and work on it tomorrow!


----------



## TheFallenHero (Oct 31, 2012)

So im going to point this out to everyone here. Thats not a bunny hop.

Its known as a J-hop. I BMXed for awhile. Pulling up the front tire then transferring your weight towards the front making your back tire lift is known (atleast to me) as a J-hop. 

A bunny hop would be both tires coming off the ground at the same time. Which does have its uses but not what is shown here. 

The easiest way to learn how to J-hop/Bunny hop as you want to call it. Is 2x4s. Put 2 2x4's on top of each other. Then try to hop over it. If you fail the 2x4s get knocked over and you just roll over them. Its how i learned to do it on my BMX bike. Plus it helps you get your hops higher and higher. And its safe. 

Although i will add something to this. You guys have front suspension and some of you even have rear suspension. With that you dont really even need to put in that much effort. You could probably just load down both your springs and hop and the bike would come off the ground.


----------



## kshres (Jul 1, 2012)

TheFallenHero said:


> So im going to point this out to everyone here. Thats not a bunny hop.
> 
> Its known as a J-hop. I BMXed for awhile. Pulling up the front tire then transferring your weight towards the front making your back tire lift is known (atleast to me) as a J-hop.
> 
> ...


The 2x4s is a good method, I just use speed bumps on my MTB. I've been practicing bunny hops off and on for a few months now, and I think you're right on for half of it. Here's a vid that probably explains the BMX J-hop motion you're talking about:

Video: How to J-Hop on a BMX Bike | eHow.com

I am finally getting a little lift in my back tire, and for me the secret was rolling my wrists forward (like revving a motorcycle). I had tried for a long time to get the weight transfer right -- I think this is the hardest part -- and sort of "rolling" the bars quickly after the initial front lift helped me figure out how to throw my weight forward correctly. Don't know if this helps anyone else trying to learn to bunnyhop, but thought I would share.

You're right about the suspension advantage though-- the recoil can make it easier to get the front/rear wheels in the air. (Most) MTB are heavier than BMX though, so sometimes you need that extra help. It's a lot harder to just "pull the bike up / down" so that's where the difference from the usual BMX J-hop might come in.


----------



## Ferrari353 (Oct 17, 2012)

RC24 said:


> Is it just me getting a 404 error?
> 
> It's been about 15 years since I have ridden, the last time was on a BMX bike which I have no problem getting in the air, but purchased a 29er last week and either forgot how to bunny hop, or just need to change my technique on the bigger bike. Been trying to watch this clip for a week but am getting 404 errors even when I try to save the target as.


I'm getting a 404 error too.


----------



## Refried Noodle (Nov 5, 2012)

Th pic in post 420 is all the motivation I need to get this down-pat. Hilarious image though.


----------



## Zeev (Mar 4, 2012)

*Epiphany - mechanical interpretation of bunny hop*

After 1.5 years of trying fobsessively for about an hour every week, and reading and watching just about everything that has been posted on the topic all over the Internet, I finally succeeded and started bunnyhopping my 2010 F5 Cannondale XC bike. I am 55 and in decent shape.

A realization came simultaneously with this that every written tutorial that I ever read gave either wrong instructions or - more precisely - a wrong explanation of the mechanics of the hop.

So let me give you my 2 cents of insight into how this works and what's important and what's not.

Mechanically, the rider's body and the bike create one giant knee (I will explain below), or leg with a knee if you will. The "leg" starts off in the "bent at the knee" position and is quickly and forcefully straightened, creating a jumping force, just like quickly straitening your own knee causes you to jump from a crouching when you are on the ground off the bike. This straigtening of the "knee" is what causes the bike to leave the ground and fly up.

Let me explain. The lower part of the "leg" is the imaginary straight line that connects the BB and the rear contact patch. The"knee" is at the BB. The upper part of the "leg" above the "knee" is is a vector sum of several forces.This vector points up and backwards from the BB, when the BH is initiated and the torso rocks back in a manual. So at that point we have the "'leg" bent at the BB, with lower part of the "leg" pointing down and back, and the upper part of it pointing up and back - just like the normal human leg bent when the person crouches on the ground before jumping up. At this point the front wheel is raised about half of its way up, as usual in a manual.

The upwards jump of the combination of the bike and the rider occurs when, from the manual position, the rider forcefully pulls the handlebars to his crotch while straightening his body. This causes the imaginary "leg" to to be quickly and forcefully un-bent, pushing the combination of rider/bike off the ground via the rear contact patch which serves as the "foot" of the"leg". This is when and why the combination of the rider and the bike takes flight.

Here are several important insights that stem from this analysis

1. All the instructions that tell you that you need to "jump" off the pedals from your manual position in order to do bunnyhop, are wrong. You do not jump at all. You straighten your body and pull the handlebars towards your crotch. You do it fast and forcefully, but you do NOT jump.

2. What jumps as a result of the above movement is a combination of you and the bike, using fast and forceful straightening of the imaginary "leg" that has its "knee"at the BB, its "foot" at the rear contact patch, and its "hip" at the center of gravity of the combination of the rider and the bike.

3. If your rear wheel fails to leave the ground (when you learn to BH) it is because you, starting from the manual postion, fail to quickly and forcefully pull the handlebars to your crotch while straightening your entire body. If you do not do that, you do not fly. Once I realized that I started bunnyhopping.

4. After the initial manual, the above movement is the single most important part of BH because this is what makes you and the bike fly. So having succeeded in doing the manual, focus on this and forget for the time being about the motion of tucking the feet into your body.

5. First learn to make the bike fly as described above, leave optimizing its attitude with respect to the ground for later, this is far less important and comes naturally once you take flight and notice that you do not land on both wheels simultaneously.


----------

